# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 6 - Turn 7 (thread 1)



## Edena_of_Neith

What can you do with 11th level magic quickly?

  You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, which continues to spew upward indefinitely.
  You can give yourself all the abilities of a Tarrasque, assuming it's shape - or, you may remain in your own form, and have all the abilities except the claw and bite attacks.  This lasts for 24 hours, the effect can be cast repeatedly, and it cannot be made permanent.  Your PC's PL increases by 20 percent or 5, whichever is greater.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 5.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 1,000 chance.)
  You can create one pocket dimension, size LL.
  You can create a Flying City, if a city is at hand already.  This City can spelljam as if it had a Greater Helm of titanic proportions.
  You can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  You can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You can project visions of other realities to a subject creature (such as showing a slave what freedom means), and that subject creature will instantly understand your point of view, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest.
  You can summon the Avatar of any God (although it may not choose to stay, and it might be very unhappy with you.)
  You can begin freeing your undead of Acererak's control.
  You can withstand Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50.
  You can begin casting psionic enchantments.
  You can give yourself the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.
  You can dig a tunnel down to any depth in the earth.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can begin resurrecting the dead (1 PL worth.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature (1 in 2 chance.)
  You can begin creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  You can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 5 PL of monsters.)
  You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, but cannot do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You can attempt to grant yourself Spellfire (1 in 3 chance.)

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a few minutes?

  You can create a lake of Oerthblood.
  You can give hundreds of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.)  Your Power's PL increases by 100.  Your NPCs' PL increases by 20 percent or 5, whichever is greater.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 10.  
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 5.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can create 10 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can create a Flying City, if one is already at hand.  This city can spelljam, as per above.
  You and many others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  You and many others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You and your people can project to several dozen beings, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.
  You can undo the environment damage caused by technological inventions over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can begin growing a forest.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, and force it to stay for a length of time set by you (it doesn't have to like it, though.)
  You can free 10 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can withstand Acererak's attacks, and employ those attacks yourself against several dozen enemies.
  You can protect your mages from Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant yourself and your mages all the special insights of the dragons, and your Power increases in PL by 100.
  Thousands of your people can begin using psionic enchantments.
  Thousands of your people can shapechange, gaining all of the powers of the creature assumed.
  You can begin alteration of the geography over a small area.
  You can resurrect 10 PL of the dead.
  You can break 11th level enchantments upon several thousand creatures (1 in 2 chance per person.)
  Your mages can all begin acting as Deepspawn (gain 50 PL of monsters.)  You can create any monsters, including the Tarrasque.
  You and your mages can immediately start creating thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to overthrow one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 10 chance.)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and all your mages can attempt to grant themselves Spellfire (1 in 3 chance each).  Your Power gains 100 PL.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in an hour?

  You can create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can give several thousand of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.)  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 10.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 10 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can create a full Flying City, ala Netheril.  This city can spelljam as per above.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  Hundreds of your people and you may begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You and your people can project to several thousand beings, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  You can begin and continue the creation of an entire race of beings.
  You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over the entire continent of Oerik.
  You can permanently alter your Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage.
  You can grow a forest over an area the size of Bissel.  If the soil is dead, you can cleanse the soil in this span of time, and begin growing a forest.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and attempt to force it to do your bidding (1 in 3 chance).  It will NOT appreciate this.
  You can free 100 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can throw an attack Acererak-style upon an entire enemy army of 100 PL, destroying it, unless it is defending by 11th level magic.
  You can protect your entire Power from Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant yourself and all your mages all the special insights and abilities of the Phaerimm, and your Power increases in PL by 500.
  All your people capable of 10th level magic can begin throwing psionic enchantments.
  Tens of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to Shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature assumed.  Your Power gains 1000 PL.
  You can begin the creation of a new mountain range, new rivers, new lakes, new hills, rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can resurrect 100 PL of the dead.
  You can break 11th level enchantments on several thousand beings with total success.
  You can complete a Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area.  Within that area, you can place several dozen enchantments of 1st through 9th level, and they are permanent.
  You can begin the creation of a Mythal the size of Bissel.
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize yourself to the attacks of the Lady of Pain (but you do not gain any power over her or to attack her.)
  You and your mages can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places.
  You may attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 5 chance each)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 10 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 5 chance of success, and a 1 in 5 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and all your mages can attempt repeatedly to succeed in obtaining Spellfire, until they do.  1/2 of them will die trying.  Your Power gains 1,000 PL, but loses it from dead mages.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a day?

  You can create thousands of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can give several tens of thousands of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.)  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 100.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 20.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 3 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL, and completely detail out the geography, flora, fauna, and climate of these little realities.
  You can create several full Flying Cities, ala Netheril, or, you can create a Flying City that floats on air alone, or on the clouds, or on light, or on any substance or type of energy, or any imaginary conception you can think of.  The City may have any shape you desire, including impossible shapes.  These cities can spelljam at trans-light speed, and can teleport without error.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  Thousands of your people can begin Avangion Metamorphosis, and your Power permanently gains 100 PL.
  You and your people can project to an entire Power in the IR, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Oerth.
  You can begin and continue the creation of an entire race of beings.
  You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over an entire world.
  You can alter the nature of all technological inventions worldwide so that they cause no environmental damage.
  You can grow a forest over an area the size of Furyondy.  If the soil was dead, you can cleanse it over this area, and begin growing a forest.
  You can create a small, city sized area that becomes specially enchanted ... the area is good aligned, radiates good, and all good beings in that area have their PL doubled, and evil creatures have their PL halved.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and attempt to charm it into willingly serving you (1 in 2 chance).  If that fails, you can force it to do your bidding.  It will NOT appreciate this.
  You can free all your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can throw an attack, Acererak-style, against an entire enemy nation, destroying it, unless it is protected by 11th level magic.
  You can protect your entire Power, and all allied Powers, from Acererak's attack.
  Hundreds of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature whose shape is assumed.  Your Power gains 5,000 PL.
  You can complete rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel exactly to your specifications, and begin changing the geography over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can resurrect 1,000 PL of the dead (and your Power gains that PL.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment cast over your entire Power.
  You can finish the Mythal the size of Bissel (see above.)
  You can create a powerful Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area that has several permanent 10th level powers in addition to it's several dozen permanent 1st through 9th level powers.
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 1,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize thousands of your people to the attacks of the Lady of Pain.
  You and your mages can create endless numbers of permanent Gates to other realities, other parts of the Prime, and other Planes.  You can summon 10,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 3 chance of each)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 5 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 3 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and your mages can make a careful, sustained effort to obtain Spellfire.  1 in 2 chance of success.  If you succeed, your Power gains 1,000 PL.  If you fail, you can try again tomorrow.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a week?

  You can cover an area the size of Bissel with Oerthblood.
  You can give several tens of thousands of your people the abilities of a Tarrasque, and maintain this indefinitely.  For as long as you do, your Power's PL is increased by 10,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 200.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 50.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 2 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL, and completely detail out the geography, flora, fauna, and climate of these little realities.
  You can create hundreds of Flying Cities, and they can be lofted upon air, clouds, light, or any known or imaginary substance.  They can be of any shape, including impossible ones.  These cities can spelljam at trans-light speeds, teleport without error, and worldwalk.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  Tens of thousands of your people can begin Avangion Metamorphosis, and your Power permanently gains 1,000 PL.
  You and your people can project to an entire Crystal Sphere, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can create a new race of beings.  Project finished.
  You can teach another Power how to use 10th level magic.
  You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can alter the nature of technological inventions so that they cannot harm the environment, over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can grow a forest over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  If the soil is dead, you can cleanse an area the size of Furyondy, and grow a forest in that area.
  You can create an area of 1,000 square miles (and 20 miles deep) that is specially enchanted ... it is good aligned.  See above.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and charm it into willingly serving you.  It will never know what is being done to it, unless the charm is broken.
  You can free all the undead in a Crystal Sphere, from Acererak's control, permanently.
  You can throw an attack, Acererak-style, against an entire Power, destroying it, unless it is protected by 11th level magic.
  You can protect an entire continent from Acererak's attack.
  You can grant yourself and all your mages the special insights of elves, and begin casting High Magic, and your Power increases in PL by 5,000.
  Your entire population can be given the permanent ability to shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creatures whose forms are assumed.  Your Power gains 10,000 PL.
  You can rearrange the geography of an area the size of Furyondy, and begin rearranging the geography of the entire continent of Oerik.
  You can resurrect 10,000 PL of the dead (and your PL gains that PL.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment cast over the entire world.
  You can create a Mythal over an area the size of Furyondy (see above.)
  You can create a powerful Mythal over an area the size of Bissel (see above.)
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 10,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize tens of thousands of your people to the attack of the Lady of Pain.
  You can attempt to force the Lady of Pain into her own Cage (1 in 100 chance)
  You and your mages can create endless permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 50,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 2 chance each)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 3 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 5 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and all the mages in your Power gain Spellfire.  Your PL increases by 1,000.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic using all of Turn 7 to do it?

  You can cover an area the size of Furyondy with Oerthblood.
  You can give several tens of thousands of your people the abilities of a Tarrasque, and maintain this indefinitely.  For as long as you do, your Power's PL is increased by 10,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 300.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 100.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (3 in 4 chance of success.)
  You may attempt divine ascension for your PC (1 in 10 chance, not including other modifiers.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL, and completely detail out the geography, flora, fauna, and climate of these little realities.
  You can create over a thousand Flying Cities,  and they can be lofted upon air, clouds, light, or any known or imaginary substance.  They can be of any shape, including impossible ones.  These cities can spelljam at trans-light speeds, teleport without error, worldwalk, or employ 10th level magic to travel around.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  You, and tens of thousands of your people, can complete Avangion Metamorphosis, and your Power gains 10,000 PL.
  You and your people can project to dozens of Crystal Spheres, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over dozens of Crystal Spheres.
  You can create 3 new races of beings.
  You can teach all the Powers in the IR how to use 10th level magic, and teach one Power how to use 11th level magic.
  You can grow a forest that covers all the land masses of the world.  If the soil is dead, you can cleanse it over a continental area the size of Oerik, and grow a forest of that size.
  You can create an area that is specially enchanted ... it is inherently good.  See above.  This area can be the size of Bissel.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, and dominate it.  It is permanently under your control, unless an enemy breaks the domination.
  You can free all the undead in dozens of Crystal Spheres from Acererak's control, permanently.
  You can throw an attack, Acererak-style, against the entire world of Oerth, and this attack will succeed against all things, living or undead, that are not protected by 11th level magic.
  You can protect an entire world from Acererak's attack.
  You can grant yourself and your mages all the insight of the Faerie, concerning magic, and your Power gains 20,000 PL.
  You can rearrange the geography of the entire continent of Oerik to your exact specifications, and begin altering the geography of the entire world.
  You can resurrect 50,000 PL of the dead (and your Power gains that PL.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment cast over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can create a Mythal over your entire Power.
  You can create a powerful Mythal over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 50,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize your entire Power to the Lady of Pain's attacks.
  You can attempt to force the Lady of Pain into her own Cage (1 in 10 chance.)
  You and your mages can create endless permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can make an attempt to gain 12th level magic for your Power.  (1 in 10 chance, but every Turn your chance increases, to 2 in 10, then 3 in 10, then 4 in 10, etc.) (I get to make this roll.)
  You can attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (3 in 4 chance each.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 2 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.  You can only attempt this once per turn, so you choose how long you will spend in the effort to seize the portfolio, and the chances of success and death depend on your decision.
  You can give the gift of Spellfire to all the beings in your Power.  Your PL increases by 10,000.

  - - -

  THE USUAL QUESTIONS

  It all starts with the usual questions, but the answers ... ah, there is where the difference is!

  What can you do with 11th level magic quickly?

  You can launch a Stage 1 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 1 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a few minutes?

  You can launch a Stage 2 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 2 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in an hour?

  You can launch a Stage 3 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 3 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a day?

  You can launch a Stage 4 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 4 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a week? 

  You can launch a Stage 5 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 5 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic using all of Turn 7 to do it?

  You can launch a Stage 6 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 6 Defense (see below)

  PUTTING THE OTHER POWER IN THE GARBAGE

  You all know the trouble is that each Power has several thousand mages who can cast 11th level magic, and several thousand clerics who can cast 11th level magic.

  Right?

  Get rid of those mages and clerics, and PRESTO: no more problems with 11th level magic from that Power.
  That includes that Power's NPCs.

  It does not include that Power's PC, but that PC cannot rebuild his army of lost mages and clerics - he is a lone 11th level caster against your thousands of 11th level casters.
  Guess what happens to him next?  (chuckle)

  Now, all you need to do is to have your thousands of mages and clerics, launch a single attack - combining all their power - against the enemy mages and clerics, to get rid of them.
  The longer you take to launch this attack, the more powerful it is - thus the Stages above.

  Each Stage simply means the Attack is more powerful.

  DISPOSING OF THE GARBAGE

  If your attack succeeds, you can dispose of the enemy mages and clerics in the garbage, as follows:

  You can send them to Ravenloft.  They won't be returning to bother anyone, ever again.
  You can send them to the 9th Plane of Hell.  Nothing can return (DM's ruling) from there.
  You can send them to the Seventh Heaven.  Nothing returns from there either.
  You can teleport them all into one of those giant Spheres of Annihilation that is lying around.  They won't be returning from that.
  Or, you can declare it a simple, straight, 11th level kill.  
  The body will live (because of the Mists) but the soul is destroyed, so the enemy mages and clerics becoming babbling idiots, or mindless automatons, or go into permanent catatonia, incapable of ever casting magic again, or doing much of anything else either.

  Anyway you put it, it comes up Enemy Neutralized.  No more 11th level nonsense out of him!

  (His Power retains 10th level magic, and still exists ... until you use your 11th level magic to blow his Power to smithereens, capture his PC, and subject his PC to all your built up displeasure at his doings.)

  Now, as I said, the longer you build up the power, the greater the attack, as represented by the Categories given above.

  If an ally helps you in the attack, his Categories stack with yours.

  If you are being attacked - if someone and their allies are trying to put YOU in the garbage can - you can defend yourself.

  The longer you build up your defense, the greater the defensive power - thus, the Category system once more.

  Again, a higher Category simply means your defense is stronger.

  If allies come and help you, their Categories stack with yours.

  EXAMPLE:

  So, if Kalanyr waits an hour, building his power up, he would throw a Category 3 attack.
  If Alzem, who had taken only a few minutes to build an attack, joined him, the combined Attack Category would increase to 5. 
  If Forrester, who built up for an entire Turn, then joined them, the combined Category would jump to 11.

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, although they are playing one power, may combine their Categories - they are counted as two separate Powers for this purpose.
  So, let us say both of them are the ones under attack by Kalanyr, above.
  Both have spent a whole day preparing, so they each have a Category 4 defense.  
  The 2 Categories stack, so they have a Category 8 defense.

  Thus, it becomes a Category 11 Attack versus a Category 8 Defense.

  What will happen?  See below!  The charts show what might happen!

  MISCELLANEOUS

  I will be running Turn 7 in terms of DAYS passed - I will announce day 1, then day 2, etc.

  It is appreciated that the IR is a worldwide affair, and it takes people time to post.

  Therefore, if someone posts they are making an attack, the defender has 24 hours IRL to post he is defending himself, and his allies also have 24 hours to post they are helping.
  If someone posts they are making an attack, people have 24 hours to post they are helping the attack, also.
  At the end of that 24 hour period, I will resolve the attack.

  THE CHARTS

  And just what is the resolution?
  Well, it is summarized below:

  (Mind you, I the DM always make the percentile rolls below!)

  - - -

Attack Category / Defense Category
Effect on Defender

  - - -

  1 / 0

10% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  2 / 0

20% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  3 / 0

30% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  4 / 0

40% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
99% chance 1% destroyed

  5 / 0

50% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
99% chance 3% destroyed

  6 / 0

60% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
99% chance 6% destroyed

  7 / 0

70% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
99% chance 12% destroyed

  8 / 0

80% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
99% chance 25% destroyed

  9 / 0

90% chance 100% destroyed
99% chance 50% destroyed

  10 / 0

95% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  11 / 0

98% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  12 / 0

99% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  13 / 0 and above

99% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  Every Category of Defense reduces this by 1.

  So, in the example above, Kalanyr has a total Attack Category of 11.
  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye have a total Defense Category of 8.

  That is the equivalent of a 3 / 0 on the above scale.

  So, Mr. Draco and Serpenteye have a 30% chance of their entire army of 11th level casters, mage and cleric, being put in the garbage.
  A 40% chance that half of them are put in the garbage.
  A 50% chance that a quarter of them join the garbage heap.
  And so on.

  If the Defense Category is stronger than the Attack Category, the following chart applies:

0 / 0

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 1

2% chance 100% destroyed
5% chance 50% destroyed
7% chance 25% destroyed
10% chance 12% destroyed
12% chance 6% destroyed
15% chance 3% destroyed
17% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 2

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
5% chance 12% destroyed
6% chance 6% destroyed
7% chance 3% destroyed
8% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 3

0% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
2% chance 12% destroyed
3% chance 6% destroyed
3% chance 3% destroyed
4% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 4

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
1% chance 12% destroyed
1% chance 6% destroyed
1% chance 3% destroyed
2% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 5

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
0% chance 12% destroyed
0% chance 6% destroyed
0% chance 3% destroyed
1% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 6

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
0% chance 12% destroyed
0% chance 6% destroyed
0% chance 3% destroyed
0% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 7 and beyond

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
0% chance 12% destroyed
0% chance 6% destroyed
0% chance 3% destroyed
0% chance 1% destroyed

  Therefore, it is up to each power to decide how long it will build up it's Attack and Defense, who will pump up the Attack, and who will bolster the Defense.

  THE CLINCHER!

  You only get ONE Attack and ONE Defense at a time.  One Attack, and One Defense, simultaneously.

  Thus, you can only attack ONE Power at a time.  
  You can never attack two or more Powers simultaneously.

  You may Attack (your one allowed Attack), and you may Defend yourself (your one allowed Defense), at the same time.

  However ...

  If you state you are Defending another Power, you cannot Defend yourself!!!

  Nor can you Defend more than one other Power from an attack.

  (Mr. Draco and Serpenteye count as one Power, for the purpose of defending them.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A request to all in the IR*

- - -

  The question stands.
  What can you post that you are doing, with 11th level magic?
  Assuming you devote a little time, more time, or a lot of time, to the doing.

  For those Powers who have 11th level magic next Turn, it is already assumed that you have thousands of mages high enough in level to cast said magic.

  You are heading into an intergalactic war, in which you will be using 11th level magic on a massive scale - a lot of you will have it on Turn 7, and all of you will likely have it on Turn 8.

  TSR briefly created the concept of 11th level magic, then dropped it and never dealt with it again.
  WOTC has never dealt with it either.
  There are no mechanics to deal with magic of this magnitude.

  Therefore, I must create the mechanics.

  I have a rough idea of what level of power 11th level magic represents, and therefore I can make rulings on whether something could or could not be done with it.

  However, I find my imagination failing me here.

  Therefore, I ask ALL of you to do something that I have previously dreaded:

  Ask me questions.
  Here, on the board.
  Endless questions, as many and as creative, and as wild, as you can think of.

  Always ask in this format:  

  Can I do this with 11th level magic, quickly?
  Can I do this with 11th level magic, in a few minutes?
  Can I do this with 11th level magic, in an hour?
  Can I do this with 11th level magic, in a day?
  Can I do this with 11th level magic, in a week?
  Can I do this with 11th level magic, during Turn 7 (which lasts one month) ?

  Instead of answering you directly, I will answer you by making a ruling on your question, then posting the answer to the empty list above.

  And in answering your questions, we will build a framework in which 11th level magic can be imagined and employed, hopefully.

  One more thing:  put all the questions that come into your head, into one post.  Then, when more questions have piled up, put them all in one post also.  And so on.
  If you could.
  That way, we don't flood the board, and maybe upwards of 2,000 questions can be asked on this one thread.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr

Can I bring Oerthblood up over the entire surface of Oerth?

Can I give my allies and/or my people all the Special Qualities of a Tarrasque?

Can I enhance PC/NPC Power Level?

Can I conjure up any the Mask of Jhyodee or any other artifact right now?

Can I increase my Divine Ranking?

Can I create a world?

Can I create a  fleet of Spelljamming Flying Cities like the one I had before?

Can I travel through time?

Can I gain the powers of an Avangion?

Can I avoid the Lifeproof affects of the Gift? (For others (I'm well aware that if I want to do this selfishly it hasn't a chance in hell I KNOW Ravenloft)(Can I please not be punished for stating this? I could just not post the entire bit in brackets instead)

Can I show every enslaved creature in the multiverse what freedom means?

Can I feed and water on entire planet?

Can I give my allies any/all of the above or below benefits?

Can I create life? Can it be sentient and free-willed?

Can I grant another power 10th level magic?

Can I prevent technology causing environmental damage?

I know I can grow a forest since 10th level magic can do that. Can I make a big forest?

Can I give sections of the Prime Material Plane the Good-Aligned Trait?

Can I transport an ascended god (Lesser+) to the Prime?

Can I free my undead of Acereraks control?

Can I free other people's undead of Acerak's control?

Can I make a planet?

Can I make a Plane?

Can I gain Psionic Ability equal to the Dragon Kings/Avangion?

Can I use their Psionic Enchantments?

Can I duplicate Dragon Magic/High Magic etc?

Can I give my entire population the ability to Blink like Lythari do in battle?

Can I get Festy out from underneath the tonnes of rubble he's buried under?

Can I see into the future? (Expect the Mists to block this one I do)

Can I resurrect the various creatures that have fallen in battle?

Can I break magical enslavement?

Can I make a new planet?

How about a new sun? (Since Anab is about to block all Light and Warmth from the old one with his Substare stuff)

Can I make a Mythal identical to Myth Dranor's?

Can I create more Tarrasques? (its a unique entity so this is one I need to ask)

Can I survive the Blades of the Lady of Pain?

Can I create Portals or Gates?

Can I find out what Magic Arms Race Value you need for 12th level magic?

Can I now sense the Dream that Forsaken is capable of laying over Oerth?

Can I sense changes to Reality in general?

If Karsus's Avatar allies one to take over a Greater Diety can 11th level magic do this to dieties of lesser rank? (This one is for the not nice peoples benefit since about the only diety I want to do something to not currently active in the IR is Lolth and that doesn't involve takeing her portfolios)

Can I grant my entire population Spellfire?

Can I grant a Chosen Template to people despite my relatively low divine rank?

Can I undo any/all of the above?

Can I raze a 10th/11th level mythal to the ground?

Can I think of more questions ? (Later I guess,Brain hurts more,Will post more Later,When head urts less) 

Can I grant people Experience Points? (This one's for you Anab )

Can I ressurect the Wanderer and various other people who have their souls trapped in various locations all over Oerth (eg In Demogorgon or Other Demon Lords, In Acererak,in Tharziduns power)

More questions

Can I check how close the Red Death is?

Could I find out what the Dark Powers really are? (Hehe, just kidding about this one since I know it was never revealed and never will be)

Can I create normally impossible beings? eg: Lycanthropic Half-Dragon Outsiders.

Can I increase the rate any of the Arms Races/Civ Advancement occur?

Can I make hmmm Mephistopoles (ruler of the 8th layer of the Nine Hells) Chaotic Good in alignment? (Just a random example)

Can I rebuild an entire city, heal vast swathes of Oerth?

Can I increase the rate at which Oerthblood heals?

Can I rid a Crystal Sphere of all Diseases?

Can I give all my mages/clerics the ability to cast spells of 9th level or less without components/study?

Can I see the past without deception?

(There is 1 minor problem with Anab reaching the ceiling at 1000HP since he already had more than that (thats going by average rolls on his hit dice) Having 1000HP is a set back for him.)

Can I enhance the racial traits of my people to ridiculous levels?
eg Yuan-ti- Scales as hard as Red Goo
     Drow- Covering Nations in Dancing Lights,Vanishing without a trace in plain sight
     Robots & Tarasques-givng them sentience and Intelligence
     Hempolanders-Increasing the human versatility to +10 Skill 
     Points a level
     Dreipner Elves- (Afraid I've never heard of Dreipner so I have no idea)


Can I link the thoughts of my people into one giant mind with everyone still retaining independent thought?

{Begin Silly Questions}
Can I reduce the multiverse to smoldering rubble, given time?

Can I make a new multiverse,given time?

Can I make everyone (including Lolth) think Lolth does not exist? 


All of the above have quickly as the time period.

My response to what I would have done at the party about Iuz and his concubines and my response to Melkor's question will be 
coming soon.

Do Dragon Kings have 11th level magic?

*New Questions*: 

Can I make 11 dimensional objects?

Can I create a NEW divine portfolio?

Can I learn the secret knowledge of the Sharn?

Can I learn the secret knowledge of the Celestials/Eladrin/Ghaele?


----------



## The Forsaken One

I got a few things I wanna ask, but about the time they need I don't know and frankly I don't care, they need your ruling and if they are possible I'll think of a casting time apropriate.


Can I:

Use my 11th in combination with my Artifact to use the full 100% of my PL to empower my PC thoughout my variant of Metafaculty?
You said yes, but we would be talking about 5000PL here, I'm not complaing here hehe just checking if I'm right.

If so, when I tap my 5000PL, will it leave my army helpless or will they just be able to fight but don't use psionics anymore?
I want to know what I can do with the rest if I tap the full 100% of my power for my PC for something incredible.
Will they be helpless? 
Can they fight? 
Can they still do stuff but no psionics anymore but still magic?

Can I extend the duration of my Greyspace wide lucid dreaming with 11th?

Can I create my 11th version of a mythal that would turn a LARGE are under the permanent effect that it merged with the dreamplane and so I'd be able to lucid dream and remake everything in that "mythal" as much and often as I want. As my Oerthwide things but then just for a restricted area but permanent.

Can I complete my Larvae project with 11th? (the hatch everything thing)

Can I start on my genetic engeneering project with 11th? The one I'm busy on for turns now 

Can I cancel magic in a area for the full 100%? So yes what can be done to counter it or prevent it.

Can I greatly alter the climate and geography in certain areas? Fast and permanent?

Can I create gates with 11th that are permanent to for example machanus to VASTLY increase the amount of summons I bring it.

Can I make red goo go away in LARGE numbers and quantaties?

Can I enhance my already formidable hatching process, i f so to which level/degree?

Can I create a huge protection force around the deeper regions of the plane to make it withstand the largest of quakes, nuclear and antimatter hits?

Can I create with this same forcefield the effect that prevents this world from blowing or cracking up. Say if someone blasted the core that it would hold, or if someone crashed the moon into the plane that it would crack up, at least not the place I'm int but that it remains intact?

Can I heal Oerths wounds with 11th?

Can I throw a mountain at someone?

Can I create a anti scrying and teleportation field against 11th?

Can I create a area in which Magic doesn't work at all?



That's good for a start


----------



## Kalanyr

Iuz and his concubines :

If you can't guess this one from the way my PC acts about most things, you've been skipping even more of my posts than I thought Edena. 

Kalanyr would do everything in his power to free them, (short of killing or injurying somebody) of any sort of control that compels them to do anything they do not wish to.He would see that they get the best treatment possible, food , company etc.

Melkor Regarding Wife,Children Concubines:
" I hope to have a wife soon* depends on how Siobhan responds, I am little rush in this respect." 

Soon* = Soon in outsider terms, ie sometime before the Multiverse Ends.Preferably within a Millenia or too

Here Kalanyr's face takes on a sad and pained look

"I have children but I doubt kidnapping them will do you any good, except to wound me in spirit, since they probably already want to eat my heart. Given that they are half-fiends and fiends in the service of Lolth my guess is you'd find them with the Armada of Darkness or in Ravenloft somewhere. "

"If you are interested I can safely state my father still lives, Acererak keeps him in a jar to my best knowledge.Unless he has freed him for some purpose of his own. I believe they called him Tarnhelm"

Concubines

"Those would be none. As a demon amongst ambitious drow I'm wasn't that stupid. As I am I have no desire to enslave people to serve my physical needs. That is exactly the type of thing I aim to get rid of. "

Athas: 

I would have contacted the Avangions of Athas and share all I knew with them.

Hmmm, I would also send Emissaries to the Elemental Lords of Athas and the Para-Elemental Lord of Rain since he's the only Para-Elemental Lord I can think of that doesn't want to trash Athas even more.

I also wish to contact the Ffolk and the escaped slave villages of Athas. 

One thing I teach them is how to create water,food and iron with magic.


----------



## zouron

so who has 11th level amgic now? or more specific does the Eternal Union have 11th level magic (as a former Toril faction).

and as far as I understand if the crystal spheres goes to ravenloft, then if they form a new pocket domains 11th level magic be retained, but if they join a pre existing domain it will vanish right? Just as technology must abid by the level of tech of the domain.

IF we head into Ravenloft, will each fation leader have their own domain or what? or do we have to fight until one of the evil dudes become single overlord and claims lordship (of the lowest degree of darklord) over the spheres?

Will you allow us to state multiple actions of red goo removal in one post if/when we go offline for several hours in a row, or do you want to post 3 or 4 times saying "I remove red goo from X"?

**********************************************

Finally a bit ravenloft input edena didn't mention.

Forgotten realms isn't a world called that it is acalled toril, in the same way ravenloft isn't called ravenloft.
The name Ravenloft referes to the castle of a Count Stradh Von Zarovich, whom is the first known darklord of the current "game" the Darklords or mist (in common tongue) plays.
The Demiplane that lays in the Deep Ethereal is commonly known as Domains of Dread and is greatly feared even by evil, it is to none gods what Carceri is to gods, and appearently the mist likes to torture and delude it's prisinors.

Yes you can get to Ravenloft with a teleport, you do't need that though, you just have to wish for it enough then the mist gladly brings you along, but don't count it set you off someplace safe. To the mist when you are not a Darklord it really doesn't care what you are, you are without great importance at best a pawn to annoy the darklords with (and yes the mist seems to like this more then extremely much). 

There is much more or Ravenloft, but let us just say the place likes make you suffer.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Answers to a few crucial questions:

  So who has 11th level magic now? 

  Alzem
  Anabstercorian
  Black Omega
  Mr Draco
  Forsaken One
  Forrester
  Kalanyr
  Serpenteye
  Valkys (whose Power I am likely to give to Melkor to play)
  Venus
  William
  Zouron

  Perhaps more.

  Or more specific does the Eternal Union have 11th level magic (as a former Toril faction). 

  Yes.  You have it, Zouron, by default.

  And as far as I understand if the crystal spheres goes to ravenloft, then if they form a new pocket domains 11th level magic be retained, but if they join a pre existing domain it will vanish right?
  Just as technology must abid by the level of tech of the domain. 

  Let's worry about that when we come to it.
  It won't happen on Turn 7.

  But I'll say this now - if Greyspace becomes a part of Ravenloft, it becomes it's own Domain, and it retains 11th level magic and the ability to obtain superscience.  So, also, do Krynnspace and Realmspace.


 IF we head into Ravenloft, will each fation leader have their own domain or what? or do we have to fight until one of the evil dudes become single overlord and claims lordship (of the lowest degree of darklord) over the spheres?

  No.  Oerth and Greyspace would remain one domain.
  And the war, the IR, would continue normally.


  Will you allow us to state multiple actions of red goo removal in one post if/when we go offline for several hours in a row, or do you want to post 3 or 4 times saying "I remove red goo from X"?

  You can always state multiple actions in a post.
  The reason I differentiated between quickly, a few minutes, an hour, and so on, is because I am expecting Powers to strike at each other in a hurry, and I must know which one beats the other one to the punch.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena According to you I lost 8 PL in NPC's....? How when and or why? Since I never had any combat since turn 3 anymore except with my PC? Curious... 



And Edena, I controlled Valkys his forces for 2 turns... and we had him in my Hive Cluster for 2 turns... That would mean fairly good relations with eachother I'd say....
So at least for me it would be more logical to let me add them to myself or play them.....


----------



## Kalanyr

Dear Dumb Dragon King Tyrants

Go and convince some Avangions and Rajaat, himself, to serve you, they are more likely to than I am.

Kalanyr
Strange looking elf with wings


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz looks to the members of the Veiled Alliance and then to the message sent from the Dragon Kings.... "These beings are truly foolish... why Borys of Eve was even protecting them is beyond me..." he turns to the assembled members of the Veiled Alliance, "There was a time..."

One of them a lithe human woman speaks up, "That you would have accepted..."

Iuz looked up, "But it is not to be... I will not betray a world that despises me.. for it is my world... and to do so will only warrant more war... for now... my allies... we shall leave this place... and enjoy the freedom to train the arcane arts in the open... you shall all be esteemed members of the Veiled Alliance no more... but the  Council of Arcana... you will have the freedom to pursue the art you all have a passion and gift for..."

The woman nods, as Iuz continues, "The cycle of madness nearly overtook me a third time... come... we have much to do and learn..." Iuz leads the members of the Veiled Alliance to his secret Retreat...

*-Message to Hazen and all of Oerth-*

The Dragon Kings come...
They demand total servitude... I blame myself for such a travesty... a thousand times over I have damned this world... and for now I shall see to it to minimize my contact... Self-Imposed exile... my lands when they are healed are at your disposal... do with them what you like...

-Iuz

*Dragon Kings,*

I came to your world with a force of men, if only to protect myself... but I am at fault for such conflict... but I WILL NOT betray my allies... nor my world ever again... the consequences... are too much... come join the Hell of your own making... Joine the conflict of my world... you cannot possibly damn it more then we have...

In short my answer is no... I will not be subservient... I will not cower... Athas will be a better place... the Return to the Age of Blue... will occur...

-Iuz_

*OOC:* Nope not going to do it... Edena evacuating the Veiled Alliance to my secrect local... then well onward to Edena Knows where... to my Temple City... time for reflection... Iuz is not pleased with the turn of events... oh and hey don't worry Edena I know Ravenloft very well... can I recruit Azalin?


----------



## Spoof

Edena:

Not using the Angels from the 7th Heavens how much PL can I call using the Celestials from St. Cuthbert?  

Also I thought you said that 10th level magic was a requirement for 11th level magic.  How are those people who did not have 10th level magic getting 11th now?  If you want to give someone 11th level magic for outside reasons that is cool, but to allow anyone who did not research 10th go straight to 11th seems wrong.  They had the option of spending PL earlier to get to 10th but chose not to, now with last turn they suddenly say hey I can get 11th now, why not?  Allow them to have 10th this turn and 11th next, it would seem fairer to me anyway, but it is your call.  

As for Alzem’s Alignment change that was voluntary, his alignment is now the same as his god, Lawful Neutral.  It was not the mists.

Oh also needless to say I will expunge the red goo from Hope Isle Oreth and create an 11th level Mythal around the island, I will send you what it does later.  I will also use 11th level magic to create Orethblood fountains across Hope Isle to keep it free from the Red goo and heal the land.  Creating a large lake underground/surface of the stuff on the island.  Also did I ever contact the Mercans. (sp)   I will send you an e-mail of the different things I am trying to do with 11th level magic.  I posted this as it is something that I would not be able or want to hide.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Deleted


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Edena:

Valkys (whose Power I am likely to give to Melkor to play) 

I would greatly apreciate this, I need 11th level magic badly.

And how much territory do I control on Athas now? Note that I absorb entire population into Red Army.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oooh....*

Answer these in yes or no, so you won't have your head explode.

Can I seal away Luna forever?

Can I grant the souls trapped in Luna a merciful death?

Can I remove the need for Illithid to eat brains?

Can I, in an emergency, collapse the Crystal Sphere of Oerth in to oblivion to prevent the Red Goo from escaping?

Can I seal Athas from Oerth and Toril forever?

Can I accelerate construction of the Penumbral Hub?

Can I create a flexible chain between Oerth and the Sun and put an elevator on it?

Can I seal Toril away from the bedlam that is sure to occur over the next month?  It's the last intact place to conquer.

Can I alter Illithid larvae so that they can fly through the air at high speed and crunch in to peoples heads to transform them in to Illithid?

Can I find the exact location of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra?

Can I kick everyone in Greyspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace in the crotch simultaneously?

Can I create a magical weapon that uses nuclear bombs as ammunition, that focuses their explosion in to a tight beam of energy, and transfers the recoil in to bedrock?

Can I Teleport vast quantities of Red Goo in to the Positive Energy Plane?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Or more specific does the Eternal Union have 11th level magic (as a former Toril faction). 

Yes. You have it, Zouron, by default. 

Same case with me?

And Edena, I also spread Shade Poisoning on Athas, in addition to Red Goo.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

No, Iuz, not Blue Age, Red and Black shall be dominant colors.

Edena, can I contact Dark Powers? If so, than I have a following offer for them:

I will help to absorb all three spheres into Ravenloft, but in exchange I demand my Avatar to be Darklord of newly created Domain.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Holy shiz-nit!*

  

Melkor, you is *evil.*

Can I teleport the entire Army of Darkness out of this Crystal Sphere?


----------



## zouron

*Melkor are you sure?*

Serious are you sure you will attempt this? first off the dark powers (and be sure of this) may answer but they will certainly not grant your wish in any way you would like them to.

Even trying to contact might make you get forced to Ravenloft without getting your wish. Being a darklord in Ravenloft isn't being ruler of a domain to ones pleasure, it is eternal torture just being able to see what one wants the most and then have it taken away. Your domain isn't your land to do with as you please it is the land which has no other purpose then to cause you grief in any way you would not like it.

well anyway good luck Melkor I just feel you will be cheated from the price you so much want.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmm, I think I agree with Anab.

Of course I have to add why on Oerth are you trying to hurry yourself into a Prison, Melkor? The Dark Powers tend to torment the willingly evil more than any other.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

TO Black Omega:

-Melkor erupts in sinister laughter after hearing Siobhan`s words:

-You want to hear what I want?! Well among other things, I want YOU! I desire you, and you will be mine, in body and soul, your resistance will make things only more funny, but finally you will totally submit to my will, and you will learn to find pleasure in pain, and suffering of others. Oh, and this loser Kalanyr won`t help you, I would squash him like a bug if he only had guts to face me, his power is no match for mine.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well Anab, Zauron, and Kalanyr, ONLY my Avatar will be a part of Ravenloft, not Melkor himself.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

But okay, I will consider this.


----------



## Black Omega

> LordMelkor{Talos}
> Response to Siobhan:
> -Silly girl, I AM part of Red Scourge now, and I embrace it! Than he smiles and gives a passionate kiss to Siobhan:
> -Come, I will teach you the meaning of word pleasure!
> EDENA: (chuckles) You mean, the eldest daughter of Queen Amlaruil no longer satisfies Melkor's needs?
> Melkor, please e-mail Black Omega, and have Melkor tell Siobhan IC what Melkor's needs are ...



No such thing as too much!  And Siobhan did get involved with Kal when he was evil, so you never know.



> ANSWER: Tokiwong, if you read this - the Dragon-Kings, if you accept their terms of alliance, state they are going demolish the Coalition of Light and Shadow first.



Well, someone had to be the first to answer and paint the bullseye on themselves.  Nice to see I got their attention.



> Edena: Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned. That is the old saying. In Charlie Brown, Linus stated that was nothing compared to a girl cheated out of trick-or-treating.  But can either of them compared with a Melkor, scorned? I'm betting, not.




Maybe not, but life gets dull if you only place it safe.  It you are going to walk the edge, you may as well dance.



> Kalanyr  " I hope to have a wife soon* depends on how Siobhan responds, I am little rush in this respect."



Hmm...Siobhan certainly wouldn't mind.  there's no rush but if we wait on peace it might never happen.  Might be time to at least do that ring shopping.

Questions for Edena on 11th level magic.

Can I change my iron golems to Oerthblood golems?  Or at least admantium?

Can I 'treat' a area of lance to make it resistant to the red goo being returned?

Can I make a rock so large I can't..um..nevermind.

Time for sleep, back in the evening.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hey Melkor last time I checked none of the Races Kalanyr the PC have been, have a -12 Penalty to Intelligence,Wisdom and Charisma, which is what you'd need to singlehandedly try and fight someone 5 times as powerful as you. Without special circumstances.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Can I remove the Red Goo from Oerth completely?

Can I heal the wound in Oerth itself, removing the source of the red goo?

Can I get more Oerthblood?

Can I stop the fog?

Can I revive angels that died in the battle between the Red Army, the Devils and the Angels?

Can I free Luna ?

Can I restore any geological damage done to Oerth?

Can I make the sun shine bright again?

Can I create pocket dimensions?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well, I am Melkor The Great, if anyone can make a deal with Dark Powers and get away with this, it is me!  Actually I find the power I gained from merging with Red Goo not enough, I hunger for more, my appetite is infinitive!


----------



## dagger

If you need anything from me Venus, dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Well, I am Melkor The Great, if anyone can make a deal with Dark Powers and get away with this, it is me!  Actually I find the power I gained from merging with Red Goo not enough, I hunger for more, my appetite is infinitive! *




OOC:

LOL   When I read this post, I laughted aloud for five minutes, well actually I still do. Please, continue being so delighfully evil. Melkor's personality remains me a lot of my late character's daddy dearest.



Edena: How hard and slow it is make few small areas on Oerth livable for part of my people, with help of 9th level magic, druids, elementals and direct manpower. My template didn't use PL reserves for almost anything but defense last turn (6th), so I should have free hands at least.

So, amost all my npc are dead. 3 PL left only, that leaves two alive. Another must be Kasha the Witch, and another is Ergoth-Nog prince of Storm riders of Telchuria, man who became closest friend to now dead Lord Baron Elvor of Ratik and leader for People of Timberway Forest.

Am I right here?


----------



## Forrester

This is all really quite silly. If 11th level magic could have these kinds of effects, on Toril we would have long ago deciphered the full contents of the City of the Gods by now (we all have an Int of 50, with our double-empowered Int-boosting spells up and our base 40 Int). 

Hell, we'd have practically ascended into godhood. We've been living with 11th level magic for *years* on Toril, for pete's sake. If a single post re 11th level magic could have world-ending effects, or world-creating effects . . . I mean, c'mon. 

This is all just too silly. After I get 11th level magic on Oerth, we retreat back to Toril, close off Realmspace to make sure nobody can invade (we HAVE been building protections/walls for freaking years now), and party. 

Here endeth Forrester's participation in the IR. 

If you want to cast Toril into flames, Edena, or blow it up by giving a random Oerthian an artifact that allows him to destroy worlds, or suck it into Ravenloft, be my guest. Knock yourself out. 

Forrester


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Need to resist... nooooh....




			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> *This is all really quite silly. If 11th level magic could have these kinds of effects, on Toril we would have long ago deciphered the full contents of the City of the Gods by now (we all have an Int of 50, with our double-empowered Int-boosting spells up and our base 40 Int).
> *




Some effects would IMO be possible. Though must remember these are still just questions. And, Oearth does have history of time, where magic did a lot of harm, but we should not forget balance of power either. If some side could easily do something, there would be other one to easily stop it, most of the time.



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> Hell, we'd have practically ascended into godhood. We've been living with 11th level magic for *years* on Toril, for pete's sake. If a single post re 11th level magic could have world-ending effects, or world-creating effects . . . I mean, c'mon.
> [/B]




Mmh, maybe you became gods. 
That would explain your problems to bring your all power and knowledge to Oearh to start with. Now wouldn't that be weird?
And you were revealing in the afterglow of all those good times that followed those terrible wars, that you didn't even notice. 



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> This is all just too silly. After I get 11th level magic on Oerth, we retreat back to Toril, close off Realmspace to make sure nobody can invade (we HAVE been building protections/walls for freaking years now), and party.
> [/B]




Such a sense of responsiblity. Yep, I smell certain trait of divinity here. 
I see no reason, why such tactic wouldn't work however.




			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> Here endeth Forrester's participation in the IR. [/B]




*Sniff*. Goodbye then, come back when you feel like it.




			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> If you want to cast Toril into flames, Edena, or blow it up by giving a random Oerthian an artifact that allows him to destroy worlds, or suck it into Ravenloft, be my guest. Knock yourself out.
> 
> Forrester [/B]




Why dont' you do something IC to stop him then, please?

Though since I really wonder should Toril be in any danger from being sucked into Ravenloft in the first place. Now, that would give a little too much credit to power of these so called dark lords. Now on Oearth, with psychos like Melkor helping, impossible might become improbable, and with some more help, even possible. Toril didn't get involted, except through our Lord of Chaos, Forrester, and they didn't want him to do that either, so it's truly unlikely Toril ends up into this mesh. Probably dark powers or whatsoever are just twisting divinations to make it seem so, or maybe it is our new god of dreams.

Let's hold our horses, story has yet to unfold.


----------



## The Forsaken One

> or maybe it is our new god of dreams.




Hopefully god of dreams to be 

But not there yet, not in a long shot.

I'm cracking my brain here to come up with good ideas 

But hell, I got some ideas and they are definately going to ruin someones fun

But maybe I can use the dreams for something constructive and not necissarily evil and violent... 

There are other ways open to those with intelligence and the sense to use it.... I think I proved that by now.. 

So why rush.. 

All in good time.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, my assault on Athas continues, and it SHALL not stop until every person on Athas becomes one with Red Goo, and a Shade, and they will ALL bow before Melkor The Great, Lord Of Athas, Lord Of All! I WILL personally deal with Sorcecer Kings, killing them one by one, than they forces will shatter!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Message to Athasians: 

-People of this world, do not deny your destiny, for you SHALL ascend, your power and wisdom WILL rise beyond your comprehension, and you will be purged, cleansed of weakness. Behold for I am Melkor The Red, do not oppose me, I shall lead you to glory and ENTIRE multiverse will bow before the power of Eternal Night!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, if I go to war now, do I still get my research? 
If so, I'm requesting Kalanyr to set up some gates, the Swarms are heading to the aid of the Psionic community. 

I don't need their secrets, I need their survival, if the fighting is over they might think of sharing it with me. I need trust and respect, not fear or bribery. I am just and I'm here to prove it.

If I retain my magical and civ, research and Kal wants to open the gates count 500PL gating in to Athas, equipped qith red steel armor enhanced and combined with a few new toys...
I'm sending Vaeregoth herself in to oversee the operations, if we start losing we are pulling all our own forces back through the gates and all Psions on that plane, we are saving their world if we can but if it can't be saved we won't be fighting for a lost cause and try and save this.

Black Omega, care to join in the fun with your Seelie?
Edena, if I get controll over Valkys unseelie. I am sending then im beside my own unseelie.
Time for the Fairy to show what's magics are all about. Vaeregoth will make damn sure some Greyspace Psionics are respected down there as well.

Psions unite 


IMPORTANT: I am asking them if they are willing to join the hive mind if we prove honorable and worthy. If they are willing to join in now they may. They are told to the full extend they will have no own mind anymore and that they will become part of one greater mind, a greater whole, a mind with powers beyond comprehension.



(Edena I am mixing oerthblood with red steel to combine it's power, the red steel reflected red goo and I'm curious to see what it does combined with oerthblood. If they can be combined I will add them to all my armors and equipment and combine them.. if they result in something new.. give it a name and I'm wearing it.)

I'm using oerthblood to cleanse the Underdark from that goo and it's influence and the mists. Time to repent.


Edena, I played Valkys for 2 turns as he trusted me with his forces and he he stayed in my hive cluster... if someone deserves to play him I think it should be me or you. And who would they like to join best. Other unseelie that protected them and housed them or a few mad shades who are bound to destroy every last forest on the plane?

Festy and Skot, we need to talk, I want to propose a joining of you with me.
This would mean a joining of factions with everyone in controll of his own portion but you would serve the swarm in the way you prove yourself most usefull.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, if 3 millions of Red Goo Warriors= 100 000 pl, than I should be able to gain LOT of power on Athas. I am also using nuclear missiles to spread Red Goo across it.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Quick response for Forsaken One*

According to Edena, your experiment with Oerthblood and Red Goo has been done - Both of them are destroyed in a flash of light when they touch.


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Edena, if 3 millions of Red Goo Warriors= 100 000 pl, than I should be able to gain LOT of power on Athas. I am also using nuclear missiles to spread Red Goo across it. *




Well, Athas is one great desert with a tiny but powerful population. I'd be surprised if the total popualtion exceeds 2 million. You'd still gain a lot of power by gooifying them, but not nerely as much as you would gain from doing the same thing to Toril or Oerth.


----------



## zouron

hmm I think 2 million might be true for the main area people play in but include other nations like the kneen empire one you have a heck of a larger mass.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, 

can i destroy a sun?

can i restructure reality to suit my whims in limited areas?

what's the chance of successfully creating a 12th level artifact?

what about enchancing an already existing item to 12th level?

can i contact other races/worlds/beings/armies/etc... and get huge PL boosts? (points to william and venus)

can i force duels between kas and PCs not equipped with 11th level magic?

can i enchance kas' fighting ability with 11th level magic?

can i restructure everything existing in my territory along a single theme?  (i.e.- electricity: electric elemental people, weapons made out of solid electricity, etc...)

can i brainwash large populations that don't have access to 10th level magic?

can i create/enchance a plauge?  if so, to what extent?


----------



## Mr. Draco

how much can i enchance the armsraces with 11th?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

I'm starting to collect Oerthblood. I'm making weapons out of 50% of it, the rest I keep in the safest place (Orc takes Oerthblood, Orc become Worm, Worm goes into my PC).

BTW: I'm visiting the following people (if I can find them, I'll stay a mile away from them. They got togethere somewhere, if they're still partying, I'll join them.):

1) Angelika
2) Kas
3) Vreagoth (don't think I can find it)
4) Anabstercorian (he must be somewhere in the sun )

Kris, zeg het aanbod...ben zeer bereid te luisteren...heerlijk om int Nederlands te schrijven.... Zit nu achter kleinzacht berichten service.


----------



## Mr. Draco

kas is on a tour of the union school system right now.  of course, if you want to talk with him he'd be more than willing...


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Ho,*

Angelika will of course meet you.


----------



## Mr. Draco

and the ir slows down again...

anyway, one more question:

can i create linked spheres of anhilation so that whatever goes into one comes out of the other?


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Hi people. Has anyone given any thought to so called balance of power. You might very well have cold war of 11th magic at hand, since so many people with quite opposite goals have same kind of power. Now, whatever someone tries to do with such magic, is likely another one can counter.

So, Edena, what's are your thoughts?


----------



## Kalanyr

Well it might be balance of power, but my guess is its more likely to be a race to obliterate each other first. *sigh*


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Well it might be balance of power, but my guess is its more likely to be a race to obliterate each other first. *sigh* *




I meant true balance of power very easily. Its not as simple as 'hey, I got 11th level magic, I blast you'.

when another one has it too, and says:

'Nah, I got 11th level magic too, I shield myself'.

It might create stand-stills very easily. Power alone is enough, it still is going to take time and cunning to use it, so that other side don't just stop you with same 'simple trick'.

I didn't mean any way to refer to any wisdom involving our dearest competitors, especially those so eager to annihilate everything.

Of course it is up to Edena, how he sees fit to make such 'counterspells' work.


----------



## Kalanyr

I think Edena already decided that 11th was relatively weak defensively, judging by the 65% chance plans are not revealed, the fact  that 11th can't resurrect those Killed by 11th. Unless he changed his mind. Which would explain why either the Shade on Toril haven't obliterated the UC or been obliterated by the UC.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, think about this:

-I start invasion of Athas by attacking one of city-states and its surroundings, which quickly falls, unprepared to battle Red Goo, let`s say I turn 100 000 people into Red Warriors- it means pl of around 3000, which should be enough to conquer Athas, since Krynn had only around 1800 last turn. Anyway here is my invasion route:

-First Tyr, than I separate my forces into two armies: one goes against Hamanu`s Urik, one against Nibenay.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

By the way I am not making action posts, since my invasion on Athas started in 6th turn.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sorry, I might need to blow off a little steam here:

Melkor, I won't metagame about any posts about other settings and such that are in your plans, but, did you even *think* about Athas before we all revealed our plans about the future of the IR...or did you see how under my plans I was going to ally with the world of Athas?


----------



## Festy_Dog

Oh yeah, I almost forgot to put it in before.

Silver Phases ratings:   Evil 3   Chaos 3


----------



## Alyx

Jand bows his head.

Around him lay the shattered walls of a small fortress.  The remains of the once mighty defences are unseen, however.  The world fog cloaks them.

Somewhere the people of Celestial are doing their best to rebuild.  Somewhere the few remaining elves of Varnaith, Celene, and the Lendore Isles are mourning.  The fog cloaks all, renders isolation, seperates friends.

This fortress is a monument to a war.  A war that swallowed people whole, destroyed them utterly, killed indiscrimantly men, women...and child.

Some might say that none of them mattered.  None of those people shook the world.  None of the innocents played any part in the greater scheme of things.  None of them could flay the sun, destroy a moon, kill a million people without a single thought or care.

Care.  That was the key word.  There is not one soul left who cares.  Oh, maybe somewhere sombody mourned.  But who among the mighty would even deign to notice a single, lost, bent soul?

A million die.  And every one of them, in the end, make not a sound.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Finding the Path*

_Talindra paced softly aside the dark brooding deity, which was Iuz his small frame form dwarfed by her tall lithe build and willowy appearance.  He continued along the long dark hall in silence, “Why are you following…” his voice no higher then a whisper…

Talindra paused at his side, “I was waiting for an acknowledgement of my existence, mighty Iuz…” she looked out from the hall towards the dancing flames, chaotic and powerful, they surrounded the whole of Chorazin.  She looked at the flames, “You came to my world as a conqueror… why did you stop?  You claim to be a God… a creature beyond the ken of us mortals… so why did you stop your onslaught…”

Iuz sighed, “It is pointless.”

“Pointless?”

Iuz turned his full fiery gaze upon her, “Pointless Lady Talindra, I have fought and scrapped for a millennia… for longer then sometimes I wish to remember… and what do I have to show for it… Godhood…” he chuckles, “bitter consolation it cannot stem the pointless void growing in my being…”

“You are remorseful then?” Talindra replied confused.

“I feel nothing, going to your world was a mistake upon mistake born out of greed, blind greed and a hunger for power… I could have taken that offer and crushed Oerth into dust… I damned that world once why not do it again… but to what end?  What purpose is served by destroying which deep in my soul I hold dear…”

“So then you are moved by emotion…” she replied with a slight arch in her brow, her green eyes focusing on the small form of Iuz.

“I feel nothing…” he replied frustrated by the woman’s inquiries.

“You love this world… this Oerth… despite the actions you have committed the atrocities… you love it… you crave… so much you wish to hurt it… and yet you will not destroy it… no matter how much you clamor otherwise…” Talindra replied boldly smiling.  She placed a hand on his shoulder, “There is no shame in that Iuz, Lord of the Glowing Darkness… you love this world… this Oerth… why not help to save it…”

Iuz glanced up to the woman, “It is not my place… nor my time.  The people must decide the fate of Oerth, they face a powerful threat but if there is one thing we Oerthians can depend upon, we band together in times of need and fight.  A common foe unites us; it is only when we fracture amongst ourselves that we falter…  I am the most guilty in the recent events… my fate is exile until I can find the right path…”
Talindra nodded withdrawing her hand, “Then perhaps you can learn the right path… and save your world yet…”

Iuz continued walking, “That path is fragile and eludes me… wherever I search… whomever I touch it turns… black with death… death follows me… I cannot say that I do not enjoy the thought… but that will not help my dying world…” 

Talindra followed and nodded, “We of the Veiled Alliance… now the Council of Arcana shall support you… we owe you much just as you owe us…”

Iuz nodded, “I trust that together we can find the Path… and set things a right… let it be known that my cruelty shall not be bated… but I will not allow my world to be destroyed… by forces without or within…” Iuz continues to pace down the hall… "I have many sins to amend... and many more yet to commit..."_


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Best Line Ever*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"I have many sins to amend... and many more yet to commit..." *




OOC: Good line, Tokiwong!  And excellent roleplaying, Alyx.  Truly spectacular.

Anabstercorian broods.
Oerth is a treasure.  Oerth is a trap.  The mist is a blessing.  The mist is a curse.  Substare cannot be destroyed.  Red goo can destroy Substare.

<< Why am I fighting?  Am I fighting to save my people?  Am I fighting to change my people?  Am I fighting to save Oerth? >>
<< I'm not fighting to save Oerth. >>
He floats through the convection cells of the sun, musing.
<< Why am I fighting, then?  Why didn't I leave with the fleet and find a new world to crush? >>
<< Because you want to WIN, Anabstercorian.  You always did. >>
<< And win I shall.  I will NOT flee.  I will deny the Dark Powers Oerth.  I will deny everything to all but the Illithid, and I will do it without killing a soul.  I will do it perfectly.  I will be Grace. >>
<< I will *WIN*. >>


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Thank you Anab... now to decide on the future


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*GETTING RID OF 11TH LEVEL TROUBLEMAKERS, THE FUN AND EASY WAY*

THE USUAL QUESTIONS

  It all starts with the usual questions, but the answers ... ah, there is where the difference is!

  What can you do with 11th level magic quickly?

  You can launch a Stage 1 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 1 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a few minutes?

  You can launch a Stage 2 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 2 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in an hour?

  You can launch a Stage 3 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 3 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a day?

  You can launch a Stage 4 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 4 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a week? 

  You can launch a Stage 5 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 5 Defense (see below)

  What can you do with 11th level magic using all of Turn 7 to do it?

  You can launch a Stage 6 Attack (see below)
  You can launch a Stage 6 Defense (see below)

  PUTTING THE OTHER POWER IN THE GARBAGE

  You all know the trouble is that each Power has several thousand mages who can cast 11th level magic, and several thousand clerics who can cast 11th level magic.

  Right?

  Get rid of those mages and clerics, and PRESTO: no more problems with 11th level magic from that Power.
  That includes that Power's NPCs.

  It does not include that Power's PC, but that PC cannot rebuild his army of lost mages and clerics - he is a lone 11th level caster against your thousands of 11th level casters.
  Guess what happens to him next?  (chuckle)

  Now, all you need to do is to have your thousands of mages and clerics, launch a single attack - combining all their power - against the enemy mages and clerics, to get rid of them.
  The longer you take to launch this attack, the more powerful it is - thus the Stages above.

  Each Stage simply means the Attack is more powerful.

  DISPOSING OF THE GARBAGE

  If your attack succeeds, you can dispose of the enemy mages and clerics in the garbage, as follows:

  You can send them to Ravenloft.  They won't be returning to bother anyone, ever again.
  You can send them to the 9th Plane of Hell.  Nothing can return (DM's ruling) from there.
  You can send them to the Seventh Heaven.  Nothing returns from there either.
  You can teleport them all into one of those giant Spheres of Annihilation that is lying around.  They won't be returning from that.
  Or, you can declare it a simple, straight, 11th level kill.  
  The body will live (because of the Mists) but the soul is destroyed, so the enemy mages and clerics becoming babbling idiots, or mindless automatons, or go into permanent catatonia, incapable of ever casting magic again, or doing much of anything else either.

  Anyway you put it, it comes up Enemy Neutralized.  No more 11th level nonsense out of him!

  (His Power retains 10th level magic, and still exists ... until you use your 11th level magic to blow his Power to smithereens, capture his PC, and subject his PC to all your built up displeasure at his doings.)

  Now, as I said, the longer you build up the power, the greater the attack, as represented by the Categories given above.

  If an ally helps you in the attack, his Categories stack with yours.

  If you are being attacked - if someone and their allies are trying to put YOU in the garbage can - you can defend yourself.

  The longer you build up your defense, the greater the defensive power - thus, the Category system once more.

  Again, a higher Category simply means your defense is stronger.

  If allies come and help you, their Categories stack with yours.

  EXAMPLE:

  So, if Kalanyr waits an hour, building his power up, he would throw a Category 3 attack.
  If Alzem, who had taken only a few minutes to build an attack, joined him, the combined Attack Category would increase to 5. 
  If Forrester, who built up for an entire Turn, then joined them, the combined Category would jump to 11.

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, although they are playing one power, may combine their Categories - they are counted as two separate Powers for this purpose.
  So, let us say both of them are the ones under attack by Kalanyr, above.
  Both have spent a whole day preparing, so they each have a Category 4 defense.  
  The 2 Categories stack, so they have a Category 8 defense.

  Thus, it becomes a Category 11 Attack versus a Category 8 Defense.

  What will happen?  See below!  The charts show what might happen!

  MISCELLANEOUS

  I will be running Turn 7 in terms of DAYS passed - I will announce day 1, then day 2, etc.

  It is appreciated that the IR is a worldwide affair, and it takes people time to post.

  Therefore, if someone posts they are making an attack, the defender has 24 hours IRL to post he is defending himself, and his allies also have 24 hours to post they are helping.
  If someone posts they are making an attack, people have 24 hours to post they are helping the attack, also.
  At the end of that 24 hour period, I will resolve the attack.

  THE CHARTS

  And just what is the resolution?
  Well, it is summarized below:

  (Mind you, I the DM always make the percentile rolls below!)

  - - -

Attack Category / Defense Category
Effect on Defender

  - - -

  1 / 0

10% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  2 / 0

20% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  3 / 0

30% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  4 / 0

40% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
99% chance 1% destroyed

  5 / 0

50% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
99% chance 3% destroyed

  6 / 0

60% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
99% chance 6% destroyed

  7 / 0

70% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
99% chance 12% destroyed

  8 / 0

80% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
99% chance 25% destroyed

  9 / 0

90% chance 100% destroyed
99% chance 50% destroyed

  10 / 0

95% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  11 / 0

98% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  12 / 0

99% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  13 / 0 and above

99% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise, 50% destroyed

  Every Category of Defense reduces this by 1.

  So, in the example above, Kalanyr has a total Attack Category of 11.
  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye have a total Defense Category of 8.

  That is the equivalent of a 3 / 0 on the above scale.

  So, Mr. Draco and Serpenteye have a 30% chance of their entire army of 11th level casters, mage and cleric, being put in the garbage.
  A 40% chance that half of them are put in the garbage.
  A 50% chance that a quarter of them join the garbage heap.
  And so on.

  If the Defense Category is stronger than the Attack Category, the following chart applies:

0 / 0

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 1

2% chance 100% destroyed
5% chance 50% destroyed
7% chance 25% destroyed
10% chance 12% destroyed
12% chance 6% destroyed
15% chance 3% destroyed
17% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 2

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
5% chance 12% destroyed
6% chance 6% destroyed
7% chance 3% destroyed
8% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 3

0% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
2% chance 12% destroyed
3% chance 6% destroyed
3% chance 3% destroyed
4% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 4

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
1% chance 12% destroyed
1% chance 6% destroyed
1% chance 3% destroyed
2% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 5

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
0% chance 12% destroyed
0% chance 6% destroyed
0% chance 3% destroyed
1% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 6

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
0% chance 12% destroyed
0% chance 6% destroyed
0% chance 3% destroyed
0% chance 1% destroyed

0 / 7 and beyond

0% chance 100% destroyed
0% chance 50% destroyed
0% chance 25% destroyed
0% chance 12% destroyed
0% chance 6% destroyed
0% chance 3% destroyed
0% chance 1% destroyed

  Therefore, it is up to each power to decide how long it will build up it's Attack and Defense, who will pump up the Attack, and who will bolster the Defense.

  THE CLINCHER!

  You only get ONE Attack and ONE Defense at a time.  One Attack, and One Defense, simultaneously.

  Thus, you can only attack ONE Power at a time.  
  You can never attack two or more Powers simultaneously.

  You may Attack (your one allowed Attack), and you may Defend yourself (your one allowed Defense), at the same time.

  However ...

  If you state you are Defending another Power, you cannot Defend yourself!!!

  Nor can you Defend more than one other Power from an attack.

  (Mr. Draco and Serpenteye count as one Power, for the purpose of defending them.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hellmaster Phibrizzo
Evil: 5
Chaos: 12+ (Being a Slaad of course)


----------



## William Ronald

(OOC: Sorry I have been away people.  I have been pretty busy.)

Hazen kneels in prayer as the Angels make their announcement.  There are tears in his eyes, tears of joy which have not been seen for a long time.

"Thank you.  I am honored by your trust.  I swear that we shall heal Oerth and protect its people.  I mourn the loss of Luna, and if I can, I will try to heal wounded souls"

"People of the Kevellond League, it is time for our greatest trial. We must fight the Red Mists and the Dark Powers of the Domain of Dread.  We shall do so by healing the world and restoring what was lost."

Hazen restores the dead NPCs to life that belonged to him, and restores Keoghtom, Murlynd, Zagyg, Kallden, and Heward.  (These demideities are played by members of the Oerth Alliance.)

The Kevellond League summons Oerthblood to its lands and begins to combat the mists and heal the soil.  During this interlude, I will try to heal as much territory as I can.  I also begin raising my dead, and the dead of the Oerth Alliance nations.  I begin raising the righteous dead of all generations, people committed to fight for, protect, and heal Oerth. I will also help restore the NPCs of allies.

Hazen sends a message to the leaders of the nations of Oerth.   


"Let us heal Oerth.  Whatever our differences, we love this world."

Hazen asks that the people of Aquaria join with him in this effort.  I will not claim them, as it would be rude to do so.

Hazen joins Kalanyr's efforts to contact forces on Athas opposed to the Dragon Kings.  Also, he contacts the Chosen of Mystra and other Torillian factions.  (Forrester, I am sorry to see you go.  I have been critical of your actions. I think several players made sure that they would do all to make sure that the IR would continue.)

Hazen appears before Jand.  (Alyx, Hazen is now an Angel, so his appearance has changed.)

"Have hope, my brother, my friend.  You are valiant.  People do care.  I swear before Rao and all the powers of good that I shall work to save Oerth. "

"I hope Alzem speaks with me.  He seems to have grown grimmer."


Edena, I suggest that you play Toril.  You may wish to put out a call for more players.  I have a few friends on the boards who might respond.  Also, Alzem says he knows a few people.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Always with the phat l33tness, Edena*

Edena, I bestow upon you the *+5 Hat of Total Pimpitude, +6 vs. Getting Yo Gaming Shiz-Nit On*.

*Also, I would like to take this moment to play my Total Bastard card, and reveal the fact that I have Mordenkainen under the control of the Dictum - Since turn 3, in fact.  He is now flying up to personally supervise the construction of the Penumbral Hub - He should do well, Gary Gygax always was a damn creative guy.  I bet he'll pull something amazing out of his arse to speed up construction.*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

???

  I do not understand the meaning of the above article, Anabstercorian.

  I am very disheartened to hear Forrester is leaving again.

  As for the rest of you - I have given you a way that is relatively easy and simple for you to fight each other employing 11th level magic, using reasonable assumptions.

  I had hoped for some jovial comments, or the usual conniving remarks - instead I receive another blow to the stomach.  Nuts.

  - - -

  Please remember I am trying to update the Lists, a colossal work.
  And answer all the questions I asked you to ask me, so I could make rulings on 11th level magic, also a colossal work.

  That is why I have not been answering your questions or e-mails.

  But I am still here, and still trying to make this work - even if it is impossible.

  There has never been, in my gaming career, any situation where I have ever been in, or witnessed, a game with 11th level magic in it.
  Much less an intergalactic 11th level war.
  TSR touched on 11th level magic, then dropped it like a hot potato.
  But I am trying to handle it - I cannot ask you to forego your (hardfought and hardwon) gains in magic, and accept a 9th level world.  
  That is not fair to you, who achieved 11th level magic by dint of long research and sacrifice.

  It is incumbent upon me, the DM, to find a way to arbitrate the impossible, and I do believe I have done so.
  Have a look at what I posted in jovial manner above, and see what you think.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Tokiwong

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *???
> 
> I do not understand the meaning of the above article, Anabstercorian.
> 
> I am very disheartened to hear Forrester is leaving again.
> 
> As for the rest of you - I have given you a way that is relatively easy and simple for you to fight each other employing 11th level magic, using reasonable assumptions.
> 
> I had hoped for some jovial comments, or the usual conniving remarks - instead I receive another blow to the stomach.  Nuts. *




*OOC:* I like the game Edena it rocks.. and the scheme for 11th level magic is nice and easy to understand... keep it up... you are cool... oh and just in case anyone wanted to know... I like pie.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, the rules for 11th look fine.  It is already looking like it'll be alot of fun turn 7.

I think anab's comment was made with the intent of "whoa, that's really cool!  now we can blow each other to bits without really worrying about exactly how powerful each attack is!"


----------



## Anabstercorian

Relax, Forrester didn't leave because of the way you handled 11th level magic.  He thought you were being inconsistent, which, while a blow, isn't the same thing.  Personally, I think what you've been doing is amazing - The +5 hat of pimpitude is my little way of saying, "That's amazing.  Stupendous job."

Hee hee.  Pimpitude.

This is going to be a heck of a turn!

Anabstercorian

P.S.  I have strange ambitions to run an IR-esque game set on Earth 2020, with tech roughly equal to that of Metal Gear Solid 2, based on the arrival of forces from a fantasy setting in to our world.  I would, of course, do this after the 3rd IR concludes.  I don't know if I have what it takes, but if I do, would anyone be interested?


----------



## William Ronald

Edena, I believe Mr. Draco's analysis of Anabstercorian's statement is correct.

I am sorry that Forrester leaving has hurt you.  As a gentleman, I will not speculate on his reasons for leaving.  I did talk to Gnomeworks, and he will be around. (You know why he has been away.)

I think you should see about advertising for more players. I also think YOU should run Toril.

I like the rules and the fact that people have 24 hours to respod to an attack.  I believe your rules are quite elegant and very easy to comprehend.

I do have some questions on 11th level magic.

Can I build a new moon in the orbit of Luna?

Can I try to heal the hurt of the people of Luna?  If I had been up during the attack on them, I would have done something.  I might have gotten Hazen killed, but it would have worked.

Can 11th level magic be used to begin repairs to the entire planet?  I would like to get the map looking somewhat recognizable.  (By the way, has anyone heard from Maudlin.   I really liked the way that he played Acererak.  Also, his help with the maps was crucial.)

Can 11th level magic be used to create artifacts and relics?

Tokiwong: Nice post.


----------



## Mr. Draco

[begin foreshadowing] William, seeing how you're the acting president of the Oerth Alliance, could you give me a little info about how it works?  Basically I was wondering if they (the member nations) would accept a new member, say, a lawful neutral member nation?  It could be a rather, electrifying, shall we say, development... [end foreshadowing]


----------



## Alyx

*OOC*

Count me as interested, Anab.  An intruging prospect.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

(sighs)

  Since Forrester has left, I have decided to do something to increase the fun for those players who remain, but who do not have 11th level magic.

  I cannot arbitrarily give your Power 11th level magic (what happened with William and Venus was a special case, related to their actions, and the storyline.)

  However, I can allow you to run a Power that has 11th level magic.

  What fun will there be for you in Turn 7, if everyone else has this Godawful magical power, and you have only 10th level magic, and in some cases, only 9th level magic?


  The following people in the IR are still playing, and do not have 11th level magic:

  Alyx
  Creamsteak
  Dagger
  Festy Dog
  GnomeWorks
  Melkor
  'o Skoteinos
  Sollir
  Tokiwong
  Uvenelei
  Zelda

  The following people in the IR are still playing, and do have 11th level magic:

  Alzem
  Anabstercorian
  Black Omega
  Mr. Draco
  Forsaken One
  Kalanyr
  Mina and her Army
  Serpenteye
  Venus
  William
  Zouron

  I would like to hope that Darkness, Kaboom, and Maudlin would return, but they have not returned yet, and I must make a decision now.

  This is my decision:

  The United Commonwealth of Toril is now an open power.
  The Eternal Empire of Toril is now an open power.
  The Church of Toril is now an open power.
  The Church of Mercy is now an open power.
  The Scro Star League of Toril is now an open power.
  Mina and her Army are now an open power.

  All of these Powers can employ 11th level magic.

  I wish to bequeath the 6 Powers above upon the 11 players who are currently bereft of 11th level magic, those being:

  Alyx
  Creamsteak
  Dagger
  Festy Dog
  GnomeWorks
  Melkor
  'o Skoteinos
  Sollir
  Tokiwong
  Uvenelei
  Zelda

  Here are my recommendations for who, in my opinion, is most suited to play each Power, and why:

  - - -

  The United Commonwealth of Toril.

  This is a neutral power, whose priority is it's own self-protection and advancement.  It is watching the Oerthian situation warily, and is alarmed at the current turn of events.

  I think 'o Skoteinos, Sollir and Zelda would most enjoy playing this Power.

  I cannot allow Melkor or Tokiwong to play this Power, due to the conflict in the storyline that would result.

  - - -

  The Eternal Empire of Toril

  This Power is technically neutral, but it lacks any of the enlightenment and loftiness of the UC, and it is ambitious, hoping the UC is weakened so it can take control of Realmspace.

  I think Melkor, 'o Skoteinos, and Tokiwong would most enjoy playing this Power.

  - - -

  The Church of Toril

  This Power is fiercely good.  It is a polytheistic religion worshipping Gond the Wonderbringer, Selune the Moonlady, Llirra Our Lady of Joy, Sune Our Lady of Beauty and Love, Sharess Our Lady of Hedonism, and Oghma the Binder (I may not have this exactly right - if someone wants to look up the 2nd IR, they can get the Dieities exactly right.  In any case, they worship the above Dieties as well.)
  The priests and priestesses of the Church of Toril worship all of these deities simultaneously, and are considered specialty priests and priestesses of all these deities.

  I think Alyx, Dagger, Uvenelei, and Zelda would most enjoy playing this Power.

  - - -

  The Scro Star League

  This is a militant trade organization, that hopes to dominate trade throughout the Spheres (with their technology and magic, they have been very successful too.)
  They are ruthless and determined, but they are afraid of the tremendously powerful United Commonwealth of Toril, and try not to offend it, their biggest trading partner.

  I think Creamsteak, Festy Dog, GnomeWorks, and 'o Skoteinos would most enjoy playing this Power.

  - - -

  The Church of Mercy

  The Church of Mercy is a peaceful organization that grew in reverence to Ian, the now deceased Speaker of the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  This Church's meat and drink are tolerance and compassion, mercy and aid.
  Anger is considered unacceptable behavior - period - in this Church.
  This Church is very strong on Hope Isle, and the clergy of the Church of Mercy greatly reverence the Angels.

  I do not know who would be best suited to this Power.

  - - -

  Mina and the Knights of Neraka

  Mina is an evil Joan of Arc, who has lead the Knights of Neraka to victory time and again on the world of Krynn.
  She is fanatically loyal to the One God, an evil deity of unknown origin - although some believe the One God is Takhisis, Queen of Darkness, Goddess of Ambition.

  It had been my intent to play Mina, but I want everyone to have a chance to play with a Power that has 11th level magic.

  I believe Melkor, 'o Skoteinos, and Tokiwong would most enjoy playing this Power.

  - - -

  You may continue to play the Powers you are already playing, if you select one of the above.

  I regret that I cannot make it possible for everyone to have 11th level magic, and get in on the party, on Turn 7.

  There are 6 Powers available above, for the 11 players to choice from.

  If you are interested in playing one of these Powers, please post to the boards.

  I will listen to all the applications, and after all are in I will allocate the Powers as requested, and settle any disputes as well as I can.

  Edena_of_Neith

P:S  I will not allow the distribution of these Powers to be used to form a monopoly for either the good or the evil side in this IR.
  I will do everything in my power to ensure that the 5 Powers are divided, set against each other.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz would be intrigued to have The Eternal Empire of Toril on his side... and to have access to its power...

Iuz has decided that the time ahs come to make tough decisions he has many wrongs to right... and so does Toril.. perhaps a union to further heal the broken the world may be in order... he is a God he has much power... that have the magic to being his ambitions to fruition...  He must a find a path to bring balance back... and Toril hopes to achieve full subjugation of Oerth... perhaps that is for the best... for the world that Iuz loves so much... he extends a hand of bondage to the Empire... to grow... and to join... and to become the force that can fully bring Oerth out of the pits of its despair..._


----------



## Creamsteak

These powers are acceptable for me. I believe they fit somewhat well, but if someone conflicts with one tell me...

The Scro Star League 

This is a militant trade organization, that hopes to dominate trade throughout the Spheres (with their technology and magic, they have been very successful too.) 
They are ruthless and determined, but they are afraid of the tremendously powerful United Commonwealth of Toril, and try not to offend it, their biggest trading partner. 

I think Creamsteak, Festy Dog, GnomeWorks, and 'o Skoteinos would most enjoy playing this Power. 

- - - 

The Church of Mercy 

The Church of Mercy is a peaceful organization that grew in reverence to Ian, the now deceased Speaker of the United Commonwealth of Toril. 
This Church's meat and drink are tolerance and compassion, mercy and aid. 
Anger is considered unacceptable behavior - period - in this Church. 
This Church is very strong on Hope Isle, and the clergy of the Church of Mercy greatly reverence the Angels. 

I do not know who would be best suited to this Power.

Edit: Added after the post in front of this one: 







> P.S. I have strange ambitions to run an IR-esque game set on Earth 2020, with tech roughly equal to that of Metal Gear Solid 2, based on the arrival of forces from a fantasy setting in to our world. I would, of course, do this after the 3rd IR concludes. I don't know if I have what it takes, but if I do, would anyone be interested?




I'd be willing Anab... and I will not be a burden, I promise. Man, [OT] That Call of Cuthulu game is starting off great... really really good [/OT]


----------



## Creamsteak

I am definitely claiming the Church of Mercy pending Edena's agreement. I believe that I would be a better fit for it than I would be for the Scro Star League. If anyone has a reasonable method to disagree, inform me.

By the way, Edena and Sollir should have just recieved a pretty good email from me.


----------



## Uvenelei

The Church of Toril fits me nicely, as long as they let me slip Bahamut the Bright Lord into their Pantheon. The Star League would be nice too if they weren't ruthless and militant - I'd love to head an intergalatic, interdimensional trade empire.

Anab: Sounds interesting, but; Earth 2020? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz makes his bargain...*

_The Torillian Senate gazes upon the image of Iuz in the midst of their petty squabbling… a tall ebon skinned human stands… “What is the meaning of this?!”

The image of Iuz’s face warps into that a delicate male fae with aquiline features and blood red eyes, “I am Iuz… perhaps you have heard of me… or my world… Oerth… a world your people nearly destroyed…”

The Torillian sneered, “That was an oversight… one that is easily fixable…”

“Oh really?” Iuz replied, “Perhaps you are aware that the forces of a world call Athas have mounted an assault against my world… and intend to destroy it and all vestige of life if their petty demands cannot be met…”

The senator shook his head, “You bore me with trivialities…”

Iuz laughed, “Well who am I… Iuz, Master of the Glowing Darkness to bore a Torillian… but perhaps… I shall not go into the details of their mastery of magic that more then equals your own… along with a keen understanding… of Psionics that nearly outstrips any force in the known universe…”

The Torillian leaned forward… “Now that I was unaware of…” murmurs in the background can be heard as other senators pondered the words of Iuz.  The senator continued with a smug grin, “I hardly see what this has to do…”

Iuz replied sharply, “Do you truly believe they will stop with just Oerth… these people are conquerors… they eradicated whole species from their own world… and I think they will do so again… through the known multiverse… they are zealots… madmen… to the last… but brilliant and not to be underestimated…”

“So what do you want,” he spat the word out harshly, “Iuz.”

“I want to unite our powers… I have knowledge of the Athasians you will find invaluable… they have weaknesses we can exploit… and you have the power to allow me to exploit those weaknesses… we join together… it should be an easy matter to push them back…”

“Humph… and you seriously believe we would just say yes?”

“I believe that for the safety of your people you may have little choice… I offer you the bargain… I hold the key… and I shall present to you victory… Oerth is dying… you wish to rule it… then help me save it… and together it can be made whole once more…” Iuz replied his eyes burning with emotion…

“We must converse on this tidbit of knowledge, Great Iuz… we shall,” he sighed, “seriously consider your offer…”

With that the image of Iuz faded away… Iuz opened his eyes to find himself in Chorazin once more… Talindra looked down to his small form, “They shall think on it…”

Talindra nodded, “You have presented them with power… if they are ambitious they will take it…”

Iuz smiled, “We must be patient… Talindra…”_

*OOC:* I choose the Eternal Empire of Toril just so you know...


----------



## zouron

Toki oocish I hope you will give me some slack I been able to play mostly because none ruled the eternal empire, but there is no way in **** hell I can survive if you use the etrnal empire against me (3000 versus 1000 speaks its clear language). Can we possibly come to an gentleman's agreement you wouldn't or possibly a IC trade, because I rather stay in play for the next turn as well.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, there is quite huge conflict of interest between me and Mina, can we assume that I manage to defeat her, and make her merge with Red Goo?


----------



## Tokiwong

zouron said:
			
		

> *Toki oocish I hope you will give me some slack I been able to play mostly because none ruled the eternal empire, but there is no way in **** hell I can survive if you use the etrnal empire against me (3000 versus 1000 speaks its clear language). Can we possibly come to an gentleman's agreement you wouldn't or possibly a IC trade, because I rather stay in play for the next turn as well. *




*OOC:* Right now you are the least of Iuz's concerns Zouron and he means nothing by that... so don't be too worried LOL


----------



## Black Omega

General thought from the peanut gallery of the Oerth Alliance.    I suspect there might be interest in more groups joining, depending on the group.  We're on the side of good so if Iuz asks...probably not.

But then the Coalition of Light and Shadow likes to think we've kept up tolerably good relations with the Union.


----------



## Kalanyr

The System Rox! I would have said so earlier but school does that to me. 

I have no objection to a Lawful Neutral power in the OA.

Anab re Earth 2020: Me wants in! Pretty Please with cerebreal fluid and Gith Swords on top.



Do those people claiming 11th level factions now get the full PL of those factions too? If so that puts those of us who researched it at a 5000PL or so disadvantage.


----------



## Festy_Dog

I'd like to claim the Scro Star League, then I could add my normal Scro armada to them. 

Also with them on my side I could bring back my dead NPC's next turn. 


P.S. Anab, I am interested in your idea for a 2020 campaign. Count me in.


----------



## Black Omega

The 2020 game does sound interesting. 

It'd be a shame to see Mina disappear into the red goo, if I was picking anything now, it would be that faction, very cool stuff but that's my personal taste.  Evil is fun now and then.

That does remind me, if I recall the list right I do have NPC's to revive.   And was I correct in reading Mordenkianen went poof?


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmmm, Can the Dictum affect powers with 11th since Anab has it too?

The Obvious:

I revive the NPC's of
The Oerth Alliance
Forsaken One
Festy Dog

The Gesture of Goodwill
Tokiwong

The  Pointless Gesture of Goodwill
The Union of Oerth


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr to Anabstercorian:

Mental Sending

<<Illithid,  Is it your intention to block the sun with that space station of yours? >>


----------



## The Forsaken One

Festy, we need to talk. I saw you on MSN just a while ago bu I had a appointment with the Docter so that had to wait. I need to discuss something with you, you might like it very much, you might hate it.


Skot and I are gonna have a nice conversation this afternoon at school  But he has practically agreed to it.
if I see you on MSN we can talk it over.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Nice work on 11th magic, Edena, you are brilliant.

Don't be sad over Forrester leaving. I've been here long time, and I've noticed he/she has habbit of getting moody, pissed, make angry remark, leave, and maybe come back later.

If Forreter does, well, I presume there are some people here waiting with questions and rope.

The United Commonwealth of Toril
Would best fit with my other plans (those very few I have).

However, if there is a lot of competion, and I have not been very active player this far (though I might become one, but that is not certain), I'd be satisfied with 'protection pack'.

My people are neutral on avarage, and would appreciate very much that some powermonger wouldn' t just blast us away for fun or feed us to evergrowing fungi (aka. red goo).


Tokiwong, your 'Iuz remorsal' IC was great.

Aneb, I still haven't got my hands on Metal Gear 2, interesting concept however.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena what is the effect from 11th on the dreamings?
Since it pulls the wwool over the gods eyes, I am not expecting 11th to be able to do something about it.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Melkor and Iuz, I ask you to redraw from Athas. 




Edena, I AM STARTING TO EQUIP MY FORCES WITH OERTHBLOOD WEAPONS / ARMOR / P.A.A.

I'm ditching the red stuff with 11th and oerthblood. I'm creating wells and springs of it as well down in the hive areas. Time to get rid of the Trash.


Btw I'm turning ALL my creatures to lawful neutral like my formians. Everything just got hiveminded.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, I'm calling all the powers of Athas to a meeting and I want to here their opinions on the matter. I as a psion of at least "some" respect should get them to talk since I'm a psion and not a arcane user.

I want to know all their PL's and some background on the setting if you wouldn't mind.

The Swarms are coming to athas to get rid of the evil Oerthian influences there.

Psions united


----------



## Black Omega

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Black Omega, care to join in the fun with your Seelie?
> Edena, if I get controll over Valkys unseelie. I am sending then im beside my own unseelie.
> Time for the Fairy to show what's magics are all about. Vaeregoth will make damn sure some Greyspace Psionics are respected down there as well.*



That reminds me...next project, jazz up seelie with psionics!  Woo!

Sorry for not answering sooner, I skipped past this when in a rush and forgot to come back an answer it.    Depending on the current status of that fight we'll be happy to help.  Though we're also expecting trouble from the Dragon-Kings since we were the first to refuse their surrender demands.

Send someone on by, we'll work it out.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena are those Quickly/Day/Week/etc things exclusive or stackable because if they're not stackable you're better off increasing your (N)PC's PL by 5 in an instant than by 300 in a month. Same with a lot of those things. Unless of course each of those things are 1 time only ie +5PL for a PC quicky once.

And I was just going for a bunch of Psionic Spellfire Weilding Avangions, tsk tsk, I lack Imagination. 

* Edena *

Oh and if one can achieve Divine Ascension with 11th can you boost your rank further with it? eg Intemediate->Greater or Lesser->Intermediate

Also I have some more questions about 11th back on my original post


----------



## Black Omega

You know..with Oerthblood, 11th level magic and everything else...it just hit me.  I can pretty much make Evangelions now!  Woo!


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr sits in the remains of the party decorations

"For all my good intentions this did nothing. Perhapes I have even made the Goo stronger? 

Perhaps pointing the finger at others is a mistake we make, we are all to blame for what has happened to this world. We must all take responsibility for our own actions. So many of my people and the people of others have died due to my foolishness. 

But giving up and wallowing in misery, despair and self-pity just strengthen the Red and bring the Mists closer. What must be done is active. to help rebuild, to clear the skies and to heal the land. To restore the dead to life. To free the slaves of Acererak. "

He stands and with a gesture shuts all the gates not leading to an area in need of help or held by an ally.  The party decorations vanish haveing repacked themselves behind him.

Something in his eyes is sparking again and enegy buzzes around.  The aura of divinity around him forms and coalesces into a discernable emotion it is different to that of the Sword God , Iuz , Melkor , Zagyg or any of the other demigods or avatars, his aura holds no charm,death or battle lust, merely hope, the hope and determination to see things through to the end, the hope that all will be well if you do enough, if peace is worked for hard enough and the hope for peace, freedom and unity.

(If the monologue above seems disjoined, its supposed to be, creatures capable of thinking in depth about more than one thing at a time tend to have monologues sound disordered I'd guess.)

***************************************************

Kalanyr kneels in front of the Statue to the fallen erected after the attack on the shade. His eyes are pale and his look is of rememberance and sorrow. 

"So much, so many have given for what is right. I feel I am unworthy of the form I wear, my deeds accomplish so little now,  the struggle to undo the evil I could cause in one day takes months.  I must do more. So very much to do." 

He stands and looks at Iggwilv, his only surviving close companion of the past 17 months, Eclavdra,Zuggtmoy and Lyzandred all fell in the battle with the shade, Keraptis and Xaene lost their lives in the battle with the Red Army.

"What do you think?" 

"Of what?" She queries

"Of the fallen, of the needless suffering and death?"

" I remember when I would have revelled in it, when I would have applauded Iuz, and felt a certain degree of motherly pride. But such times seem so distant now. I can only mourn what is done and do what I can to repair the damage. To lose hope is to undo the very essence of Freedom."

Kalanyr stares at her and nods

"You are right, to lose hope is to undo all we have worked for. It is time to act, to heal."

As Kalanyr and Iggwilv disappear from the statue a spring of  Oerthblood springs from the ground where he knelt and moves to the statue, touching it,melding with it, transforming the rememberance to the brave and the fallen, be they mighty or humble, archmage or peasant, into Oerthblood. The statue glitters in the sunlight as the silver metal works to undo the devastation and poison around the area that was once the great City of Greyhawk.

(Note to Edena-Eclavdra should be dead, I believe Jubilex exploded her in Turn 4)


----------



## Kalanyr

Evangellions?  

 I was going to make Mechas, hmm they are possible now, Woohooo! Go the giant magical constructs!

Another note to Edena: Did you get the 2nd of my 3 emails? There's several questions amongst the pointless rambling I would like answered when you have the time.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ:  NEW POWERS AVAILABLE*

THIS ARTICLE REPLACES THE EARLIER ONE.
  PLEASE CONSIDER THIS UPDATED ARTICLE THE TRUE ONE, AND THE OTHER ONE TO BE OBSOLETE.

  This is a restatement of my earlier article.

  It has more information in it, and more choices.

  Also, it takes some things into account I had not thought of.

  IF YOU ARE CONSIDERING TAKING ONE OF THE NEW POWERS, PLEASE READ THIS.  (And Zelda, thank you for the support.  It is appreciated.)

  As I previously stated, I thought it would be funner if everyone could join in the party, and have 11th level magic.
  My new system of Attack and Defense Categories simplies the 11th level war, making it something you can actually use to defeat an opponent.

  I'm not trying to penalize those who earned 11th level magic;  I'm not giving 11th level magic to Powers that don't have them.  
  I'm allowing Players to select open Powers that do have them, so they can have more fun in this IR.

  The following people in the IR are still playing, and do not have 11th level magic:

  Alyx
  Creamsteak
  Dagger
  Festy Dog
  GnomeWorks
  'o Skoteinos
  Sollir
  Tokiwong
  Uvenelei
  Zelda

  The following people in the IR are still playing, and do have 11th level magic:

  Alzem (he gained it by research)
  Anabstercorian (he gained it by research)
  Black Omega (he gained it from the nuclear fall-out)
  Mr. Draco (he gained it by research)
  Forsaken One (he gained it from the nuclear fall-out)
  Kalanyr (he gained it by research)
  Melkor (he gained it when the Angels changed reality)
  Mina and her Army (they gained it by research)
  Serpenteye (he gained it by research)
  Venus (he gained it from the Angels)
  William (he gained it from the Angels)
  Zouron (he gained it when the Angels changed reality)

  Here are the open powers:

  The United Commonwealth of Toril is now an open power.
  The Eternal Empire of Toril is now an open power.
  The Scro Star League is now an open power.
  The Church of Toril is now an open power.
  The Church of Mercy is now an open power.
  The Church of Shade goes to Melkor (I will add it to his roster.)
  Mina and her Army are now an open power.
  The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra are now an open power.
  Valky's Unseelie are now an open power.


  All of these Powers can employ 11th level magic.

  I wish to bequeath the 8 open Powers above upon the 10 players who are currently bereft of 11th level magic, those being:

  Alyx
  Creamsteak
  Dagger
  Festy Dog
  GnomeWorks
  'o Skoteinos
  Sollir
  Tokiwong
  Uvenelei
  Zelda

  Here are descriptions of the eight open Powers

  - - -

  # 1:  The United Commonwealth of Toril

  The UC is the vision of Ian Payne, a noble and enlightened man.
  The UC is a republic, covering all of Faerun, Zakhara, Maztica, the Hordelands, and a greater part of Realmspace, including one of Toril's two moons.  It is the preeminent Power in Realmspace.
  The UC is a cosmopolitan society, highly enlightened, where beholder mingles with kender, elf with drow, illithid with human, aboleth with faerie.
  The laws are just, designed to protect the rights of the individual, and are enforced by people of strongly good alignment and only those with compassion.
  The UC maintains the Torilian Border Guard to protect Realmspace from an attack from Without, and it maintains a fleet of sub-light Starships, which provide a protection against spelljamming marauders.
  The UC also maintains the World Forum, a place where all the nations of Realmspace meet, to discuss matters of importance.
  11th level magic is common in the UC, but there are numerous special spells, laid down over many years, to govern it's use, and prevent it from being abused.  A system of government mages carefully watches and protects Realmspace from potential abuse of this awesomely powerful force.

  - - -

  # 2:  The Eternal Empire of Toril

  The Eternal Empire of Toril covers the continent of Kara-Tur, and is an oriental nation.
  The Eternal Empire is also a republic, and is for the most part very much like the United Commonwealth.
  However, the current officials of the Eternal Empire are ruthless and power-hungry, corruption of power is widespread, and the military is the real ruler of this Power.
  The military and the civilian officials desire to expand the Eternal Empire, by diplomacy, by force, by whatever means are expedient.
  They eye the enormous, wealthy, and powerful United Commonwealth with greedy eyes.
  They have not dared to attack the UC, but have always been waiting, and waiting, for that special moment to come - the moment when the UC is vulnerable, when a quick and sudden first strike could eliminate the UC's mages and weapons.
  The Eternal Empire does not wish to preside over a dead world destroyed by war.  They want a blue-green world, with all the tremendous riches and people of the UC under their authority.

  - - -

  # 3:  The Scro Star League

  The Scro Star League is based on the moon Selune, and that is their center of operation.
  The Scro Star League has always been independent, and intends to remain so.
  To this end, the scro (spacefaring orcs who have evolved psionic powers and very high intelligence, and tend to be neutral) have built a vast starfleet of sub-light ships, a fleet that could rival the starfleet of the United Commonwealth, and is much stronger than the starfleet of the Eternal Empire.
  The SSL spends almost all of it's energy in trade, though, not war, colonization, or any kind of religious activity.
  The scro attitude is that there is a lot of money to be made in the new system, and they intend to make it.
  In Realmspace, they have driven all the competition out of business - they are most definitely the ruthless businessmen, these scro - and they compete fiercely with other interstellar trading leagues, and indepedent operators, for trade in dozens of Crystal Spheres.
  They also do a thriving trade in Sigil, and in the Outlands, and their agents can be found in many places and many planes, always seeking a new way to turn a profit.
  The Scro Star League is not really interested in conquest, although they have taken over a few strategic bases on strategic worlds, or established their own military bases in Wildspace to protect themselves.
  But the Scro Star League is interested, always, in profiting from whatever situation arises.
  The Scro Star League and the United Commonwealth of Toril view each other on neutral terms;  the UC really does not like the way the SSL conducts itself or treats it's workers and people, but they hold no jurisdiction over them, and their trade is important;  the SSL views the UC as an important trading partner, and as a potential enemy that could try to seize their ships and bases.

  - - -

  # 4:  The Church of Toril

  The Church of Toril is a new concept:  it's clerics are the specialty priests and priestesses of not one diety, but many dieties.
  These are:  Gond the Wonderbringer, Oghma the Binder, Selune Our Lady of Stars, Llirra Our Lady of Joy, Sune Our Lady of Beauty and Love, and Sharess Our Lady of Hedonism.
  The Church of Toril promotes a militant stance of protection and warding against evil and the dark, while encouraging it's clerics and their following to enjoy all the good things of life.
  There is a broad diversity of behavior, concerning the clerics, in this church - some are more militant, some less;  some are more hedonistic to excess, some are less so.
  The Church of Toril is wildly popular in the United Commonwealth, with all manner of diverse beings attending it's services, seminars, training schools, and festivals.
  The Church of Toril can be found in every country in Realmspace, but it is most prevalent in the United Commonwealth, where the government gives it special status, and where tolerance between the races is institutionalized, and where the culture is more enlightened (and hedonistic) than elsewhere.

  - - -

  # 5

  The Church of Mercy

  The Church of Mercy grew directly from Ian Payne himself, and has been strongly supported by his daughter, who has been the Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril for the last 40 years, and who remains highly popular.
  Ian Payne died in peace, and after his death a great miracle occurred in his final resting place.
  A memorial to him was turned into a church, and Ian Payne became a saint-like figure to many people (considering how many people's lives he saved, and how many people he helped, that is not a wonder.)

  The Church of Mercy now follows the principals that Ian Payne established in life.

  A careful, prudent, intelligent approach to problems is considered the best answer to any situation.
  Diplomacy, carefully chosen words, and caution are stressed as the answer to dangerous situations.

  Above all, mercy, compassion, and understanding are stressed - the world is portrayed as a hard place that drives people to desperation and darkness, and the Church exists to ease the hard reality, and make life better for people.

  A clergyman of this Church who allows himself to become filled with anger and hatred will not be expelled;  he will be asked to voluntarily sequester himself in the Church, and think upon all of his emotions, and contemplate the consequences of his behavior.
  A clergyman of this Church who injures someone in anger and hatred will not be expelled - he will be forcefully imprisoned in the Church, and required to contemplate (for a long time) his deeds, the harm he has done, and he will not be released until he has repented.
  The Church will also reimburse any damage done by said cleric, immediately, 10 times over.

  Because of it's strict policy of governing it's own, the United Commonwealth allows this Church to govern it's clergy by it's own laws, and does not enforce the laws of the UC on it - that is to say, when you are on church property, you are under church law.
  The Church of Mercy, however, works closely with the government of the UC, which it has much in common with.

  - - -

  The Church of Shade

  This is not an open power.  This defaults to Melkor, who as Talos in the 2nd IR created it.

  The Church of Shade is an evil organization that believes good has become ascendent in Realmspace, and it is their job to undermine that good.
  The Church whispers words of corruption and darkness in any ears willing to give heed, and there are promises of power to those who will turn to the Dark.
  The Church of Shade is an underground Church, illegal in all the countries of Realmspace, but despite it all they have survived the hunt for them, and in some places they have flourished.
  For there are always corrupt people who desire power over others, and hearken to the call of power, and some of these have joined this new church.

  The Church of Shade derives it's power from the evil part of the Plane of Shadow, and their primary magical might is in Shadow Magic.  Many monsters of the Plane of Shadow work openly, or covertly, with the Church, and many in the Church have embraced the Darkness wholly and become Shades.

  On Oerth, the Church of Shade is known as the Shadow Empire, but the Shadow Empire is merely an extension of the will of the Church of Shade's main headquarters, somewhere in Realmspace.

  - - -

  # 6:  Mina and the Knights of Neraka

  I am assuming that only some of you have read Dragons of a Fallen Sun, and Dragons of a Lost Star.
  Those of you who have, know all about Mina and her Knights of Neraka.

  For those of you who have not read the Dragonlance books, here is a summary of this Power:

  Mina is the adopted child of Goldmoon, on the world of Krynn.
  Growing up in a world where no Gods existed, Mina learned the powers of the Mystics - who could heal or harm by employing the Powers of the Heart.
  When the great storm came, and the One God came with it, Mina heard the call, and gave herself over in service to that God, making all the sacrifices demanded by that God (including her long hair.)

  The One God is evil, and Mina - being totally devout - is like unto an evil Joan of Arc.

  Rallying the corrupt, depirited, and cynical Knights of Neraka (formerly the Knights of Takhisis), Mina brought faith to the One God to them all in the form of miracles and omniscience granted her by the One God.
  She then lead them to victories the likes of which Krynn had never before seen;  victory after victory over the other nations of Ansalon, until much of the continent had fallen, and the Knights of Solamnia and Steel were on the run, and evil was triumphant.

  Mina is noble and depraved, kindly and ruthless.
  Her Knights are noble and terrible, gentleman and horrific monsters.

  Mina commands a secret Army, a terrible Army of the Dead that no enemy army can hope to withstand (the IR, of course, is an exception.)

  The One God demands absolute loyalty and submission, with no exceptions and no exceptions in behavior.
  In return, the One God grants the power of miracles to that God's clerics.

  Some say the One God is Lord Chaos, from the Chaos War.  Some say the One God is Takhisis, Goddess of Ambition, returned.  Some say the One God is a whole new entity.  Nobody really knows for sure but Mina, and she has never spoken the One God's name, not even to her own second in command.

  # 7:  The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra

  The Chosen of Mystra rule over a series of small nations that never accepted the authority of the United Commonwealth of Toril, and continued to exist as independent countries after it was formed (similar to 6 or 7 Switzerlands.)
  They eventually formed into one confederation.
  They are:  The Free City of Waterdeep, Luruar, Shadowdale, Elvenmeet, and Aglarond.

  The Chosen pursue a policy, and they always adhere to it.
  The spread of magic and magical lore to all people is the most worthwhile goal, for Mystra (magic) should be given freely to all.
  The gift should be given freely, but with the gift comes the responsibility it carries, which is very great - and those who abuse it, are abusing the gift of Mystra, and this behavior is, at the least, reprehensible and depraved.
  The Chosen consider that the suppression of magic, the withholding of magic, from those who could use it, or the monopolization of magic by a single power, is a crime, and they will move actively to stop it.
  The Chosen also pursue their own goals, when not serving the dictates of Mystra.
  Some Chosen are very lofty and noble, like Alustriel, and some are rogues and never-do-wells, like Elminster, and some are grim, hard, and tough, like Khelben.

  The United Commonwealth of Toril views the Nations of the Chosen with suspicion and unfriendliness, especially since they are within it's greater borders, while everyone else treats them neutrally.
  The Chosen, tend to do as they please, and friction between them and the UC might have broken out into war long ago - except that Mystra is on the side of the Chosen, not the UC, and Mystra is the final arbiter of magic in Realmspace.

  # 8:  Valky's Unseelie

  These are the majority of the Unseelie of Oerth, and they are backed by the Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie.
  Although Forsaken One plays a sizeable force of Unseelie, Valky's Unseelie are the pre-eminent force of these beings in Greyspace.

  The Unseelie greatly resent (and hate) humans, demihumans, and even some humanoids, and wish them nothing but ill, and sometimes work actively to bring misery, horror, and death to them.
  This hatred has greatly increased recently, since the Unseelie resent the destruction caused by humans and their ilk, and the Unseelie feel a fitting revenge is in order against all the despoilers of Oerth - and they do not differentiate between the Alliance of Oerth and the Union of the Worlds, Anabstercorian or the Shade, or anyone else.

  The Unseelie have the might of Adri Forest, now known as the Death Forest, behind them.
  This forest is now sentient, can move at high speed, has billions of trees, and has an immense amount of dark magic in it.
  Those beings caught by it, or those who dare to enter without the express permission of the Unseelie, are taken, torn apart, and devoured by the forest, leaving no trace that they ever existed.

  The Lost Elves are the only allies of the Unseelie, and the only race the Death Forest automatically welcomes.
  The Lost Elves are highly evil, and they bitterly hate the Union of the Worlds for daring to assume it could rule them.
  The Lost Elves have a great artifact, called the Sword of Cold, that can freeze entire areas permanently, or deliver massive blasts of negative energy.  The Death Forest loves this artifact, always benefitting when it is used.

  - - -

  You may continue to play the Power you are already playing, if you select one of the above.

  I regret that I cannot make it possible for everyone to have 11th level magic, and get in on the party, on Turn 7.

  There are 8 Powers available above, for the 10 players to choice from.

  If you are interested in playing one of these Powers, please post to the boards.

  I will listen to all the applications, and after all are in I will allocate the Powers as requested, and settle any disputes as well as I can.

  Edena_of_Neith

  THIS ARTICLE REPLACES THE EARLIER ONE.
  PLEASE CONSIDER THIS UPDATED ARTICLE THE TRUE ONE, AND THE OTHER ONE TO BE OBSOLETE.


----------



## Kalanyr

I know you aren't trying to punish those of us who gained 11th level magic by research. You just want people to enjoy this IR.

The thing is that by claiming any one of those powers the player instantly can do everything those of us with 11th can do and probably have at least 5000 more PL than us.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

I agree with Kalanyr on that. It certainly would undermine people's efforts. However, there are few players who deserve 11th magic or something. Put hands up, if you think so. I am noth among those people. I am able to enjoy game without that much power, perhaps 'cause I've gotten to play enough 'evil demi-gods' in our table top games. Hehee, not that I'm afraid of having 11th magic or anything.

Little song came to my mind about this magic thing, here it is, for your amusement:


_Every year Companions Choose as they have done before,
The Chosen come with shining hopes to learn the Herald's lore. 
And every year the Heralds sigh and give the same advice-- 
"All those who would hold Magic's Power must then pay Magic's Price"_


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Forsaken One:

-Do not interfere, ant, and I will leave you alone! For now I have ascended, I am Melkor The Red, and I possess power and wisdom beyond your imagination! You can`t  defeat me, and battles between us will only  make The Mist stronge, neither of us wants to be a part of Ravenloft!


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* I would like the Eternal Empire of Toril then... to use... just as I said before... so if that is possible then cool


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I assume you will later respond to some posts in  this topic?


----------



## Spoof

Ok I have a question about "Taking out the Garbage"

Mr. Draco and Serpenteye count as two players in the 11th level magic war.  So that means they can assist each other with both defense and offense so unless we know who they are attacking they are pretty much guaranteed to destroy who they go after.  Also it would take 3 other players to destroy them, as they will both defend themselves, or could we just attack one or the other?  Personally I think that they are just one power so should only get one attack/defense per round, that would be the problem with running a single power with two people, 2x the ideas but the power should be split, not multiplied by 2 then split, same with all the arms races.

But as for Forrester, if she/he has no commitment then we do not need him/her.  I say give Toril to someone who wants it (and a HUGE PL boost) but it would have to be one of the good guys.  This could easily be done as the UC has decided to put Forrester up for war crimes, for murdering millions of allied forces with careless disregard for their lives.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I think that Sollir deserves THe Unseelie, besided Tokiwong and him all of the players without 11th level magic are good, and he is chaotic evil, perfectly suitable.


----------



## Kalanyr

I don't mind people getting 11th. I'm just slightly annoyed they get 4x my PL (at least) for free with the 11th. Makes me wish I hadn't bothered to get 11th.  

Its Ok for most of those of us with 11th: William and Venus got 10000PL of angel, The U of O and Alzem already had a massive PL, The Faerie Triple in Power, Forsaken hextuples his PL, Melkor gets the Church of Shade. 

I take 500PL damage from research and have around 850PL left vs the 5000+ everyone else will have. I ain't going to achieve much. And I'm gonna get blown up lots because I'm a sucky PL with 11th.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I would really like you to comment on this:

Edena, my assault on Athas continues, and it SHALL not stop until every person on Athas becomes one with Red Goo, and a Shade, and they will ALL bow before Melkor The Great, Lord Of Athas, Lord Of All! I WILL personally deal with Sorcecer Kings, killing them one by one, than they forces will shatter!


Message to Athasians: 

-People of this world, do not deny your destiny, for you SHALL ascend, your power and wisdom WILL rise beyond your comprehension, and you will be purged, cleansed of weakness. Behold for I am Melkor The Red, do not oppose me, I shall lead you to glory and ENTIRE multiverse will bow before the power of Eternal Night!

Edena, think about this: 

-I start invasion of Athas by attacking one of city-states and its surroundings, which quickly falls, unprepared to battle Red Goo, let`s say I turn 100 000 people into Red Warriors- it means pl of around 3000, which should be enough to conquer Athas, since Krynn had only around 1800 last turn. Anyway here is my invasion route: 

-First Tyr, than I separate my forces into two armies: one goes against Hamanu`s Urik, one against Nibenay.


----------



## Spoof

Well mabey not massive PL I only had 360 last turn + extras (npc, pc, arms race...) and gor 790 for Krynn, and Allmost lost that to someone else.  But now with 11th level magic you can summon 100,000 or was it 10,000 PL of outsiders (5x) per turn so Pl is not going to make a difference anymore really.  Its all about the bid guns now.


----------



## Spoof

Oh and Edena, me and my Allies will use 11th level magic to shut off this Sphere from all others but Toril.  We do this to try and keep the destruction based here, and Toril.   Hopefully now that Forrester has been ousted the UC will play a more helpful roll by not killing EVERYTHING, that breathes.  

So to everyone who has forces in other places, damn sorry, I guess those PL are gone forever


----------



## Kalanyr

Let me demonstrate what I mean:

Me PL 850 gets hit by multiple catastrophes, my new PL 0 my part in the IR is over in the first 3 posts of turn 7.

Random Person with 5000PL gets hit by multiple catastrophes, their new PL 4150 they continue on and recover quickly.

Difference in 8 posts of turn 7:

Smoldering Ash(Me) vs Surviving Power(Them).

If I actually survived long enough to get those outsiders yes it would work, but since I'm charred remains, no it doesn't work.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr, stop whining, MOST of the players are your allies( Alliance Of Oerth).


----------



## Kalanyr

And I suppose you never complained in all those threads about something you thought was weird or unfairly (in your opinion) disadvantaged you? 

Oh wait you did multiple times and in multiple places, for some strange reason I think I have the same right.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Sorry Kalanyr, you are right, but I can`t deny the fact that I am enjoying all your failures.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC: Ok, I try something IC again after long time of silence. Wish I could write english better.


IC:
After some time of this great destruction many of the survivers started returning from their secret sanctuary. There had been much debate over this, after all mourning. Gifts were sacrifised for dead, so they could carry something with them to realms of Kord. Ergoth-Nog, last of living heroes led these men, whose respect he had gained amidst these battles. His saddness was great. So meaningless seemed to be deaths  of his wise father Jenda-Nog, king of his people. He didn't know if it was in him to lead his people now, as they were demanding. Many of,them wanted war, revenge, on uncaring demi-god, Forrester of Chaos and other outsiders who had brought only destruction with them.
Some had brought good things, but constant betrayals had made them wary. Jenda-Nog wanted to hold unto memory of good will and trust,he owned that much for his best friend, Elvor of Ratik, who was now amongh dead, as was Elvor's wife and unborn baby child.

In the end, had it been wisdow to stay down and only involted when it was absolutely needed, sometimes not even then, unless it had been something threatening their lands. Not that Elvor's allies had tried to contact either of, nor Jenda-Nog very often.

He didn't know, if he liked joining with barbarians that much. They had been untrustworhy and looting sort, taking opportunities, and they seemed to love hating Aedri. Despite these issues and cultural differenses they actually had managed to get things together, or almost so.

Many had learned to love nature and it's creatures, but their distrust for outsiders was still very strong. Oh, and they hadn't given up looting and raiding either.

Ergoth-Nog felt bad for certain betrayal amidst their own. King Morreg of Snow Barbarians had given in to his dark heart at times of last troubles before this one, and tried to join with his loyalists with armies of Iuz, who seemingly had been greatest leader to be followed in his mind. Like father like son, after all. Morreg had had his faults yes, but this had hit Ergoth-Nog complitely by surprise. Nobody knew what had happened to Morreg after that. He had taken with him many valuables and skipped, just before Elvor found out his true loyalities. Morreg probably died in flames, like many others.

Ironically, Ergoth-Nog himself was only alive, because Elvor has hoped him to lead people to their secret sanctuary. Katha the witch, eludant immortal, was likely to be another, though their divinations didn't find anyone else. Katha couldn't die, which apprantly seemed to be everybody's fate now.

So this is how it feels to be a little man in universe, that does not care if you live or die or whatever you were never here at all.
It's starting to grow on me, Ergoth-Nog thought.
Still he felt hopeful.

They had magic, elementals and strong arms and minds ready to work for restoration of their lands. Of course, without help, or without greater art of magic it was going to take years. If it would, so would it be. Maybe some or their allies would want to share some tools to restore the air.

((Well, what kind of answer Ergoth-Nog receives?))

Kaella, beautiful elven druid approaches Ergoth-Nog. "We have almost everytime we need, but we lack the knowledge of ancient true rituals". "Surely one of our allies greatest magicians are able to do them for us." "No, Chosen One, we need very specific ancient rituals, not great power. It is likely Katha the Witch has knowledge of them, she used to live at ancient times according to my people's legends.

"I don't know. Trusting crazy cursed immortal who didn't help us last time, is not something I feel like doing after all this. But since she hasn't accually harmed us either, contacting her might not be such a bad move, if she chooses to answer that is. I just hope you are wary of her advices." 

"We are."


Should we call back our dead?

Ergoth-Nog answers:

No. Death is part of evertal cycle of life. Energy and souls are eternal, until true incarnation of Entropy takes it back to Void where none exist.

There is no reason why we should torture our dead heroes, who already have done best they could and protected us others this far, by calling them back amids this sorrow, where we can't give them back everything they lost, or even hope, that future sacrifises are going to recreate the joy of life they lost.

It is  place of those who survived now walk this path and create our fate. Maybe we call later spirits of our dead heroes to show them the joy their sacrifise helped to accomplish. But before there is such thing to show. No. And even when that kind of time should come, it is not our right to force their spirits to have life of body, when they are now enjoying life of soul.


----------



## Kalanyr

Nice Zelda. The only flaw I can see with your english is some of the words are in the wrong order. Much like my french only way better.

Melkor-No Problems and I enjoy watching you think you can outwit the Dark Powers and considering I can name the two creatures who have done that in the entire history of Cannon Ravenloft (1 Being Vecna (Lesser Power,Lord of Secrets,Tricked Iuz into helping him) and 1 being Lord Soth(this one by author fiat alone)) I really don't like your chances.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, stop whining, MOST of the players are your allies( Alliance Of Oerth). *




Let me disillusion you. Any people in IR whose co-operation has been fruitful in long stand are those bad guys with insanely destructive goals. Destruction has been a plenty. Need any more?

I can pick incarnation of entropy as my PC if you start to feel bored. Then we could have truly Gary Gygax- kind of ending. 

Anyone read old dragon book, Dragonomicon, Draconomicon or something. It had dragon god called Garyx the Destroyer. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Responses to questions*

The city is a glorious one, built on a ribbon of ebony a hundred miles wide, with vast spired citadels that rise miles in to the sky, the star-filled, beautiful sky.  The city continues in to the horizon, exchanging sky-scrapers for a vast dome containing a pressurized atmosphere and an illusionary sky, where herd-beasts roam confusedly.
Anabstercorian sees it from above, a vast belt around the equator of the sun, yet still almost invisible compared to that stars vast bulk.

*<< No, Kalanyr, I am not blocking out the sun.  I don't have the resources to do that at all quickly.  I am merely creating a starbelt, a star-born city.  A city on a golden hill, I suppose you could say.  Those of you who choose to remain on Oerth will not be hampered by its presence. >>*

OOC: Melkor, this is an interlude - Attacks aren't going to be resolved until the beginning of turn 7.  Be patient, oh evil overlord.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena.*

I'm attempting to Claim/Ally all forces that are good or neutral on Athas.

If there are people who want my help and want to ally with me.... (they can join the hive if they want to... but I'm not forcing it up to them. I'm just propagating it and how beautifull and perfect 1 mind is.)

if there are people who want to ally or need help and they are good/neutral I will come in force to aid them against the new threat.

Evil powers must submit themselves to the hive mind before I help them. And thus effectively turning them to LN.

Black Omega I hope I can see the Seelie join me in the eradicating of evil and red goo from Athas. 
After we stop the plague from spreading we can concentrate on Oerth and make it the center of the conflict.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstecorian , my invasion started in 6th turn, and Edena said it was pretty succesful.

And Kalanyr, you make me laugh, you think these two names impress me, if Dark Powers are so weak that they couldn`t keep these two in Ravenloft, than I have NO reason to be afraid of them.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*deleted*


----------



## Kalanyr

To Anab

<<Very well, Chosen One. I must credit your cunning, resourcefulness and intelligence. But I think that we will meet in battle over something, given the fundamental difference in our nature and beliefs. But I hope the time is not soon.>>


----------



## Zelda Themelin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *And Kalanyr, you make me laugh, you think these two names impress me, if Dark Powers are so weak that they couldn`t keep these two in Ravenloft, than I have NO reason to be afraid of them. *




Hey, listen all. Melkor is prepering us for valuable "evil is stupid after all"-lesson. 

LOL

((Nah, no idea how powerful they are really. But then again, Melkor is one dark power against several dark powers behind Ravenloft, I'd except.))


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Get ye mitts of them Eternal Empire folks.... mine mine mine...  'o Skoteinos... LOL hope you get the Scro League... got big plans for the Eternal Empire...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Zelda:

Hey, listen all. Melkor is prepering us for valuable "evil is stupid after all"-lesson.  

Well, I must admit I might be a bit overconfident, and this overconfidence only increased after Melkor merged with Red Goo.. but I have unquestionable faith, faith in MYSELF, I cannot admit possiblity of failure, I am a GOD, greatest of all.


----------



## Tokiwong

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Posted by Zelda:
> 
> Hey, listen all. Melkor is prepering us for valuable "evil is stupid after all"-lesson.
> 
> Well, I must admit I might be a bit overconfident, and this overconfidence only increased after Melkor merged with Red Goo.. but I have unqestionable faith, faith in MYSELF, I cannot comprehend possiblity of failure, I am a GOD, greatest of all. *




*OOC:* You go boy... take them Dark Powers... you know I got your back... well you know what  mean...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *
> Well, I must admit I might be a bit overconfident, and this overconfidence only increased after Melkor merged with Red Goo.. but I have unquestionable faith, faith in MYSELF, I cannot admit possiblity of failure, I am a GOD, greatest of all. *




Now, this is cool my me, really. Hahaa, maybe now Edena gets enough inspiration to invent what dark powers actually are.

I never appreciated the fact, it was kept mystery. Well, maybe at the time. But not if Melkor wants to start wrestling match, oh, no, I want hear every decicious detail.  

Yep, and I freely admit it is entiry possible Melkor might be able to get away with it. This is universe of possiblities, after all. Well, pretty near swinging on the edge of destruction currenly, but oh, there still are possiblites, a lot of them.

Now, how do you think Melkor's dark realm would look like?

((In desparate need of sleep...))


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Thank you, Kalanyr*

If you so desire, you are welcome to visit the new Penumbral Hub's construction site.  It is far from finished.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz contemplates the Right Path and opens his eyes... flaring with glowing power... his salient senses hearing everything within miles... of his postion... "I know the way... the Eternal Empire is first step to destiny..."_


----------



## Creamsteak

> The Church of Mercy
> 
> The Church of Mercy grew directly from Ian Payne himself, and has been strongly supported by his daughter, who has been the Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril for the last 40 years, and who remains highly popular.
> Ian Payne died in peace, and after his death a great miracle occurred in his final resting place.
> A memorial to him was turned into a church, and Ian Payne became a saint-like figure to many people (considering how many people's lives he saved, and how many people he helped, that is not a wonder.)
> 
> The Church of Mercy now follows the principals that Ian Payne established in life.
> 
> A careful, prudent, intelligent approach to problems is considered the best answer to any situation.
> Diplomacy, carefully chosen words, and caution are stressed as the answer to dangerous situations.
> 
> Above all, mercy, compassion, and understanding are stressed - the world is portrayed as a hard place that drives people to desperation and darkness, and the Church exists to ease the hard reality, and make life better for people.
> 
> A clergyman of this Church who allows himself to become filled with anger and hatred will not be expelled; he will be asked to voluntarily sequester himself in the Church, and think upon all of his emotions, and contemplate the consequences of his behavior.
> A clergyman of this Church who injures someone in anger and hatred will not be expelled - he will be forcefully imprisoned in the Church, and required to contemplate (for a long time) his deeds, the harm he has done, and he will not be released until he has repented.
> The Church will also reimburse any damage done by said cleric, immediately, 10 times over.
> 
> Because of it's strict policy of governing it's own, the United Commonwealth allows this Church to govern it's clergy by it's own laws, and does not enforce the laws of the UC on it - that is to say, when you are on church property, you are under church law.
> The Church of Mercy, however, works closely with the government of the UC, which it has much in common with.




As stated earlier, it is my desire to claim the Church of Mercy


----------



## Zelda Themelin

_“Wishing on a dream that seems far off, 
Hoping it will come today.

Into the starlit night, 
Foolish dreamers turn their gaze,
Waiting on a shooting star.

But, what if that star is not to come?
Will their dreams fade to nothing?
When the horizon darkens most,
We all need to believe there is hope."_

Nighty Night, people.


----------



## Serpenteye

Hmm. The Church of Mercy seems to have a lot in common with the church of the God-Emperor. Maybe they could be merged. 

____
A careful, prudent, intelligent approach to problems is considered the best answer to any situation. 
Diplomacy, carefully chosen words, and caution are stressed as the answer to dangerous situations. 
____

This is identical to the dogma of the God Emperor.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Serpenteye, I think you and Draco deserve to control Mina and her forces- you were close allies and both represent very lawful evil.


----------



## Tokiwong

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, I think you and Draco deserve to control Mina and her forces- you were close allies and both represent very lawful evil. *




*OOC:* They may deservbe it.. but they already have 11th level magic... and so that wouldn't be fair I wager... not that I promote fairness... still want that Eternal Empire of Toril...


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, I think you and Draco deserve to control Mina and her forces- you were close allies and both represent very lawful evil. *




Thanks, so do I. It was the God Emperor who brought Mina to Oerth in the first place, and when I did that I assumed the Union of Oerth would gain control over her and her armies.
 But I suppose that since we researched 11th level magics (unaided by "fate") during turn 6 we won't get Mina and her forces. We have other plans, though. Other paths to greatness. 

--
Edena
All the plans Mr Draco and I e-mailed to you for turn 6 are (when applicable) enhanced by 11th level magics. This includes the flesh-and-energy-golem-project and the gathering of the raw materials for it.


----------



## The Forsaken One

And I think I deserve to control the unseelie  Argumetned why about 2 times this interlude now


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well, Forsaken One, you=LN, while Unseelie=CE, I think Sollir is much more suitable.


----------



## The Forsaken One

But this player helped the Unseelie from valkys for 2 turns, played them while he was ill, harbored them in his hives and protected them.
And this player already has alot of unseelie 

Get the point ?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Greedy ant!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Haha, expected something better then that from you o dark one 

Do I see a god here without a evil, caught remark? A quick line, a humiliating sentence?

You disappoint me


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

You thing you deserve my notice?! You see, I don`t usually pay much attention to ants, I just step on them if there are any in my way!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Time will tell.. time will tell...... 

Talking doesn't hurt, nor does it impress.

And the less attention you to pay me.. the better.

And I find the fact that you underestimate me amusing.

In the end we'll see who and what's left, the one who's tale will spread on for ever shall be the victor. 

Time will tell Melkor, time will tell.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

*I*

Well, I am actually looking forward to the moment when Vaeragoth achieves Red Ascendance, wilingly or not, she will be one of my mightiest leutienants!


----------



## The Forsaken One

MIghty....

Well at least you got something right this time


----------



## Creamsteak

Forsaken One:

 Don't worry about lowering yourself to Melkor's level. In my opinion Melkor hasn't done anything better than negative energy nuking the red goo, which was one of the first ideas to cross everybody's mind. You, on the other hand, have been impressively diligent in getting many more... discreat... ideas out there.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Thank you cream, I am glad some people are starting to respect my work.

But there are other players fare more cunning then me in this IR.

The DM most of all and several other players.

If I have met my match here, it seems I'll have to rise above myself.

In the end we'll know who was right.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I'd be lying if I said I didn't think Melkor has guts*

I mean, come on!  The guy just SWEATS evil.  He's so evil it's scary.  I mean, he's just this mindless all-consuming destructive force!  He makes this game what it is.  I'm all for him, and I'd love to have him in my Earth IR game.

Props to Forsaken One, too - He's like a stealth bomber, man, you never see it coming till you see the flash of the A-Bomb.  I'd love to have him in my game too, preferable as some secret society like the Illuminati.


----------



## The Forsaken One

The stretch of land between guts and stupidity is very small.

But evil he is, and damn that he plays it well.






(best quote by far from the latest couple of threads)



> The guy just SWEATS evil.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* All this talk about evil... man... evil this... evil that... blah blah... well i will admit Melkor is a smidge more evil then Iuz...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Hurrah for Melkor daring to play so deliciously evil all the time, even at times it was not for his best intrests of survival to be so evil all the time. Yeh, there were few little slips, I recall, but that's small.

The Forsaken One, you are so filled with nasty ideas.

Anabstercorian, you are my personal favourite.

Ah, you are all great.


Sleep Zelda... Sleep...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC: All this talk about evil... man... evil this... evil that... blah blah... well i will admit Melkor is a smidge more evil then Iuz... *




Yes.. but Iuz is da man!


----------



## The Forsaken One

> The Forsaken One, you are so filled with nasty ideas.




Hey I'm trying to be LN here


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: I'd be lying if I said I didn't think Melkor has guts*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *I mean, come on!  The guy just SWEATS evil.  He's so evil it's scary.  I mean, he's just this mindless all-consuming destructive force!  *




I agree. Lord Melkor is by far the most evil character in the IR (except maybe Iuz). The rest of us seem almost good in comparison.


----------



## Tokiwong

*I is Evil*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I agree. Lord Melkor is by far the most evil character in the IR (except maybe Iuz). The rest of us seem almost good in comparison. *




*OOC:* Thankyou Serpenteye, I try... guess I have to work harder to match the levels of Melkor... or maybe I should be more subtle...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> Hey I'm trying to be LN here  *




And I am Chaotic Neutral so...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Finally back online, now to catch up.  Could somebody give me a quick outline of what has happened in the last 15 hours (real time?)


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Well Mr. Draco right now... we are all waiting for Edena to parcel out 8 powers, who have 11th level magic, to us unfortunate worthies who do not have 11th level magic... the assault on Athas continues... and well all around general nastiness


----------



## Tokiwong

*Hmmm*



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And I am Chaotic Neutral so...  *




*OOC:* Feeling contrary so I will say Neutral Evil... though I am not really aware of what Iuz's alignment used to be...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Re: I is Evil*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Thankyou Serpenteye, I try... guess I have to work harder to match the levels of Melkor... or maybe I should be more subtle... *




I'd vote for subtle evil. Nobody would ever go for Melkor's good guy act (unless one counts effects of charm/domination/drugs/etc), but Iuz can be... well, one can actually make mistake of trusting him.

Melkor comes down to direct 'end-of-the-world'-type evil.

I have a feeling Iuz wishes to claim people's souls and rule.

Melkor is just happy to turn everyone into goo, he can play with, while waiting for universe's entropy level to reach critical point.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Re: Hmmm*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Feeling contrary so I will say Neutral Evil... though I am not really aware of what Iuz's alignment used to be... *




Iuz, oh, he used to be chaotic evil. There are many sides to chaotic evil, however.

Sorry to say, I still am chaotic neutral. Although one alignment test put me into role of neutral evil thief/bard, so one never knows.  

Oh, and this is very OCC.


----------



## Tokiwong

*I is Evil*



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd vote for subtle evil. Nobody would ever go for Melkor's good guy act (unless one counts effects of charm/domination/drugs/etc), but Iuz can be... well, one can actually make mistake of trusting him.
> 
> Melkor comes down to direct 'end-of-the-world'-type evil.
> 
> I have a feeling Iuz wishes to claim people's souls and rule.
> 
> Melkor is just happy to turn everyone into goo, he can play with, while waiting for universe's entropy level to reach critical point. *




*OOC:* Thanx Zelda.. that is about what I have been going for... evil.. yet somewhat subtle... and it is always nice to just be drop down and all out evil...


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Rofl*

Iuz, me and Kal came to the discovery that your mother was CG. How does that feel ?


----------



## Tokiwong

*Re: Rofl*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Iuz, me and Kal came to the discovery that your mother was CG. How does that feel ? *




*OOC:* Feels pretty good... mommy was nice...

_"Now Iuz don't pick on the nice knights... ohh... you bad boy... you put his arm on this every instant... why he is a little terror my boy..." Iuz's mother smiles..._


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Ah....*

The good old days


----------



## Tokiwong

_"Yeah they were good times... course... I wasn't always the evil Deity you see before you... nope... I used to be an honor student... President of the A/V Club.... and I played the tuba in band... but this one day... a big bully named Billy took my twinky... and I never got over it... so I guess you can say I am just a victim of an uncaring world..." Iuz shrugs...

"I squashed his skull and ate the souls of his family... but it just wasn't the same... I really like twinkies..."_


----------



## The Forsaken One

Iuz the spoon king 

Hope you read that post hehe, I thought it was quite amusing


----------



## Mr. Draco

Ok, I'm caught up, but one question: what's an avangion?


----------



## The Forsaken One

as far as I know a ultimate good creature of imense power.
Native to Athas.


----------



## Tokiwong

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Iuz the spoon king
> 
> Hope you read that post hehe, I thought it was quite amusing  *




_"The Spoon King... hmm what a delicious idea..." Iuz quips..._

*OOC:* Mr. Draco short answer is that an Avangion is a type of creature good wizards (preservers) ones who do not raavge the land only taking enough may become... it is a magical creature and beyond that i know little... but they are native to Athas


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Avangions and the Dragon Kings were once mortals, but through 10th level Magic and Psionics as well as time they ascended to what they are...Avangions are good as opposed to Dragon Kings being normally evil....Melkor you still haven't answered my question...did you even *think* about Athas before we all posted our plans and I posted that I wished to make peace with the Dragon Kings there?

Also, I will claim Mina and her Knights (as well as the Dead of Krynn), Hellmaster and Mina have several similarities, I think they would do well together


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Avangions and the Dragon Kings were once mortals, but through 10th level Magic and Psionics as well as time they ascended to what they are...Avangions are good as opposed to Dragon Kings being normally evil....Melkor you still haven't answered my question...did you even *think* about Athas before we all posted our plans and I posted that I wished to make peace with the Dragon Kings there?
> 
> Also, I will claim Mina and her Knights (as well as the Dead of Krynn), Hellmaster and Mina have several similarities, I think they would do well together  *




*OOC:* yeah what he said...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Thanks!


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: yeah what he said... *




Yep, but Dragon Kings got much cooler ascension ritual. Sacrifices and ziggurats (how you write it) and stuff, oh, and they get to look cooler too.

Avangion brings to my mind some cross between butterfly and alien (you know, greys). I truly wonder how they are ultimate creatures of good, well, Athas is a weird world.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, a question: While looking over the 11th level combat rules, i noticed that an attacker can never take any damage (i.e.- loose any of their mages/clerics).  Is this intentional?


----------



## Alyx

*OOC:  My claim to power*

Edena,

I would like to claim to 11th level magic of the Curch of Toril.  To be honest, I had at first considered to remain out of this claiming session, but 11th level magic is looking more and more like a neccessity in the coming ages of darkness.

If I get the time, I'll try and offer further justification, out of a personal need for such.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

On second thought I will claim the Unseelie instead of Mina, I understand that Serpenteye and Mr. Draco want her and have been more of an ally than I have, even though our 'friendly' relationships.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS, COMMENTS, AND RULINGS*

I am reposting this below.
  And yes, Serpenteye and Draco DO count as two separate Powers, who can launch TWO Attacks and TWO Defenses.
  I want you to be afraid of the Union of Oerth.
  You should be afraid of the Union of Oerth.
  The Union of Oerth have been very carefully, steathily, and ruthlessly building their Power for the last 6 Turns.
  This is the payoff for that effort.

  Edena

  DEALING WITH 11TH LEVEL TROUBLEMAKERS, THE FUN AND EASY WAY
                                  - - - 

  THE USUAL QUESTIONS 

                                  It all starts with the usual questions, but the answers ... ah, there is where the
                                  difference is! 

                                  What can you do with 11th level magic quickly? 

                                  You can launch a Stage 1 Attack (see below) 
                                  You can launch a Stage 1 Defense (see below) 

                                  What can you do with 11th level magic in a few minutes? 

                                  You can launch a Stage 2 Attack (see below) 
                                  You can launch a Stage 2 Defense (see below) 

                                  What can you do with 11th level magic in an hour? 

                                  You can launch a Stage 3 Attack (see below) 
                                  You can launch a Stage 3 Defense (see below) 

                                  What can you do with 11th level magic in a day? 

                                  You can launch a Stage 4 Attack (see below) 
                                  You can launch a Stage 4 Defense (see below) 

                                  What can you do with 11th level magic in a week? 

                                  You can launch a Stage 5 Attack (see below) 
                                  You can launch a Stage 5 Defense (see below) 

                                  What can you do with 11th level magic using all of Turn 7 to do it? 

                                  You can launch a Stage 6 Attack (see below) 
                                  You can launch a Stage 6 Defense (see below) 

                                  PUTTING THE OTHER POWER IN THE GARBAGE 

                                  You all know the trouble is that each Power has several thousand mages who can cast
                                  11th level magic, and several thousand clerics who can cast 11th level magic. 

                                  Right? 

                                  Get rid of those mages and clerics, and PRESTO: no more problems with 11th level
                                  magic from that Power. 
                                  That includes that Power's NPCs. 

                                  It does not include that Power's PC, but that PC cannot rebuild his army of lost mages
                                  and clerics - he is a lone 11th level caster against your thousands of 11th level casters.

                                  Guess what happens to him next? (chuckle) 

                                  Now, all you need to do is to have your thousands of mages and clerics, launch a
                                  single attack - combining all their power - against the enemy mages and clerics, to get
                                  rid of them. 
                                  The longer you take to launch this attack, the more powerful it is - thus the Stages
                                  above. 

                                  Each Stage simply means the Attack is more powerful. 

                                  DISPOSING OF THE GARBAGE 

                                  If your attack succeeds, you can dispose of the enemy mages and clerics in the
                                  garbage, as follows: 

                                  You can send them to Ravenloft. They won't be returning to bother anyone, ever
                                  again. 
                                  You can send them to the 9th Plane of Hell. Nothing can return (DM's ruling) from
                                  there. 
                                  You can send them to the Seventh Heaven. Nothing returns from there either. 
                                  You can teleport them all into one of those giant Spheres of Annihilation that is lying
                                  around. They won't be returning from that. 
                                  Or, you can declare it a simple, straight, 11th level kill. 
                                  The body will live (because of the Mists) but the soul is destroyed, so the enemy
                                  mages and clerics becoming babbling idiots, or mindless automatons, or go into
                                  permanent catatonia, incapable of ever casting magic again, or doing much of
                                  anything else either. 

                                  Anyway you put it, it comes up Enemy Neutralized. No more 11th level nonsense out of
                                  him! 

                                  (His Power retains 10th level magic, and still exists ... until you use your 11th level
                                  magic to blow his Power to smithereens, capture his PC, and subject his PC to all your
                                  built up displeasure at his doings.) 

                                  Now, as I said, the longer you build up the power, the greater the attack, as
                                  represented by the Categories given above. 

                                  If an ally helps you in the attack, his Categories stack with yours. 

                                  If you are being attacked - if someone and their allies are trying to put YOU in the
                                  garbage can - you can defend yourself. 

                                  The longer you build up your defense, the greater the defensive power - thus, the
                                  Category system once more. 

                                  Again, a higher Category simply means your defense is stronger. 

                                  If allies come and help you, their Categories stack with yours. 

                                  EXAMPLE: 

                                  So, if Kalanyr waits an hour, building his power up, he would throw a Category 3 attack.

                                  If Alzem, who had taken only a few minutes to build an attack, joined him, the
                                  combined Attack Category would increase to 5. 
                                  If Forrester, who built up for an entire Turn, then joined them, the combined Category
                                  would jump to 11. 

                                  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, although they are playing one power, may combine their
                                  Categories - they are counted as two separate Powers for this purpose. 
                                  So, let us say both of them are the ones under attack by Kalanyr, above. 
                                  Both have spent a whole day preparing, so they each have a Category 4 defense. 
                                  The 2 Categories stack, so they have a Category 8 defense. 

                                  Thus, it becomes a Category 11 Attack versus a Category 8 Defense. 

                                  What will happen? See below! The charts show what might happen! 

                                  MISCELLANEOUS 

                                  I will be running Turn 7 in terms of DAYS passed - I will announce day 1, then day 2,
                                  etc. 

                                  It is appreciated that the IR is a worldwide affair, and it takes people time to post. 

                                  Therefore, if someone posts they are making an attack, the defender has 24 hours
                                  IRL to post he is defending himself, and his allies also have 24 hours to post they are
                                  helping. 
                                  If someone posts they are making an attack, people have 24 hours to post they are
                                  helping the attack, also. 
                                  At the end of that 24 hour period, I will resolve the attack. 

                                  THE CHARTS 

                                  And just what is the resolution? 
                                  Well, it is summarized below: 

                                  (Mind you, I the DM always make the percentile rolls below!) 

                                  - - - 

                                  Attack Category / Defense Category 
                                  Effect on Defender 

                                  - - - 

                                  1 / 0 

                                  10% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  20% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  30% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  40% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  50% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  60% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  70% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  2 / 0 

                                  20% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  30% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  40% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  50% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  60% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  70% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  80% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  3 / 0 

                                  30% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  40% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  50% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  60% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  70% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  80% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  90% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  4 / 0 

                                  40% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  50% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  60% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  70% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  80% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  90% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  99% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  5 / 0 

                                  50% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  60% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  70% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  80% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  90% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  99% chance 3% destroyed 

                                  6 / 0 

                                  60% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  70% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  80% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  90% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  99% chance 6% destroyed 

                                  7 / 0 

                                  70% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  80% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  90% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  99% chance 12% destroyed 

                                  8 / 0 

                                  80% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  90% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  99% chance 25% destroyed 

                                  9 / 0 

                                  90% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  99% chance 50% destroyed 

                                  10 / 0 

                                  95% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  Otherwise, 50% destroyed 

                                  11 / 0 

                                  98% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  Otherwise, 50% destroyed 

                                  12 / 0 

                                  99% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  Otherwise, 50% destroyed 

                                  13 / 0 and above 

                                  99% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  Otherwise, 50% destroyed 

                                  Every Category of Defense reduces this by 1. 

                                  So, in the example above, Kalanyr has a total Attack Category of 11. 
                                  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye have a total Defense Category of 8. 

                                  That is the equivalent of a 3 / 0 on the above scale. 

                                  So, Mr. Draco and Serpenteye have a 30% chance of their entire army of 11th level
                                  casters, mage and cleric, being put in the garbage. 
                                  A 40% chance that half of them are put in the garbage. 
                                  A 50% chance that a quarter of them join the garbage heap. 
                                  And so on. 

                                  If the Defense Category is stronger than the Attack Category, the following chart
                                  applies: 

                                  0 / 0 

                                  5% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  10% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  15% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  20% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  25% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  30% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  35% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  0 / 1 

                                  2% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  5% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  7% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  10% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  12% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  15% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  17% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  0 / 2 

                                  1% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  2% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  3% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  5% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  6% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  7% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  8% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  0 / 3 

                                  0% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  1% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  1% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  2% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  3% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  3% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  4% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  0 / 4 

                                  0% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  1% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  1% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  1% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  2% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  0 / 5 

                                  0% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  1% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  0 / 6 

                                  0% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  0 / 7 and beyond 

                                  0% chance 100% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 50% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 25% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 12% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 6% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 3% destroyed 
                                  0% chance 1% destroyed 

                                  Therefore, it is up to each power to decide how long it will build up it's Attack and
                                  Defense, who will pump up the Attack, and who will bolster the Defense. 

                                  THE CLINCHER! 

                                  You only get ONE Attack and ONE Defense at a time. One Attack, and One Defense,
                                  simultaneously. 

                                  Thus, you can only attack ONE Power at a time. 
                                  You can never attack two or more Powers simultaneously. 

                                  You may Attack (your one allowed Attack), and you may Defend yourself (your one
                                  allowed Defense), at the same time. 

                                  However ... 

                                  If you state you are Defending another Power, you cannot Defend yourself!!! 

                                  Nor can you Defend more than one other Power from an attack. 

                                  (Mr. Draco and Serpenteye count as one Power, for the purpose of defending them.)

                                  Last edited by Edena_of_Neith on 04-09-2002 at 10:03 PM

                                                                              Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged
      04-09-2002 06:08 AM

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:  I am still working on answering these questions, and making rulings on 11th level magic.  It will take a while.  
  However, I want EVERYONE to know something:  I will be running Turn 7 by days, not by months.  I will announce the start of each day.

  IF YOU DECLARE YOUR 11TH LEVEL ARMY IS LAUNCHING A CATEGORY 4 (OR GREATER) ATTACK OR CATEGORY 4 (OR GREATER) DEFENSE, IT TAKES UP THE ENTIRE DAY.
  YOU CANNOT DO ... ANYTHING ... ELSE WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC DURING THAT DAY!!!

  YOUR ARMY IS SPENDING THE ENTIRE DAY PREPARING FOR THE 11TH LEVEL ATTACK AND/OR DEFENSE, AND IT CANNOT DO ANYTHING ELSE WHILE IT IS DOING THAT!!!

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  I got a few things I wanna ask, but about the time they need I don't know and frankly I don't care, they need your ruling and if they are possible I'll think of a casting time apropriate. 

  Can I: 

  Use my 11th in combination with my Artifact to use the full 100% of my PL to empower my PC thoughout my variant of Metafaculty? 

  ANSWER:  Yes.  Vaeregoth can thus employ your entire Power's PL, all at once.  No limit to the PL possible for your PC.

  If so, when I tap my 5000PL, will it leave my army helpless or will they just be able to fight but don't use psionics anymore? 

  ANSWER:  They will be helpless.

  I want to know what I can do with the rest if I tap the full 100% of my power for my PC for something incredible. 
  Will they be helpless? 

  ANSWER  Yes

  Can they fight? 

  ANSWER:  No

  Can they still do stuff but no psionics anymore but still magic? 

  ANSWER:  They can do nothing.

  Can I extend the duration of my Greyspace wide lucid dreaming with 11th? 

  ANSWER:  No.  Your ability to change reality in 5 ways is unique - a one time thing.  Do not confuse it with your ability to throw 11th level magic.

  Can I create my 11th version of a mythal that would turn a LARGE area under the permanent effect that it merged with the dreamplane and so I'd be able to lucid dream and remake everything in that "mythal" as much and often as I want. As my Oerthwide things but then just for a restricted area but permanent. 

  ANSWER:  Yes.  An area the size of Bissel could be permanently altered, so that the 5 changes in reality were forever the new reality there.
  Something like this happened to Silvanesti, for those of you who remember the old Dragonlance books.

  Can I complete my Larvae project with 11th? (the hatch everything thing) 

  ANSWER:  Yes.  It will take the whole of Turn 7.

  Can I start on my genetic engeneering project with 11th? The one I'm busy on for turns now  

  ANSWER:  Yes.

  Can I cancel magic in a area for the full 100%? So yes what can be done to counter it or prevent it. 

  ANSWER:  You can try to cancel magic over an area.  I have yet to rule on this subject.

  Can I greatly alter the climate and geography in certain areas? Fast and permanent? 

  ANSWER:  Read my rulings on 11th level magic.  First post on this thread.

  Can I create gates with 11th that are permanent to for example machanus to VASTLY increase the amount of summons I bring it. 

  ANSWER:  Read my rulings on 11th level magic.  First post on this thread.

  Can I make red goo go away in LARGE numbers and quantaties? 

  ANSWER:  Read my rulings on 11th level magic.  First post on this thread.

  Can I enhance my already formidable hatching process, i f so to which level/degree? 

  ANSWER:  Yes.  Enough to increase your PL significantly.

  Can I create a huge protection force around the deeper regions of the plane to make it withstand the largest of quakes, nuclear and antimatter hits? 

  ANSWER:  Yes.  I have yet to make a detailed ruling on this.

  Can I create with this same forcefield the effect that prevents this world from blowing or cracking up. Say if someone blasted the core that it would hold, or if someone crashed the moon into the plane that it would crack up, at least not the place I'm int but that it remains intact? 
  Can I heal Oerths wounds with 11th? 
  Can I throw a mountain at someone? 
  Can I create a anti scrying and teleportation field against 11th? 
  Can I create a area in which Magic doesn't work at all? 

  ANSWER:  I will rule on all these questions, and post them in the growing list of what you can do with 11th level magic.  First post on this thread.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Iuz and his concubines : 

  If you can't guess this one from the way my PC acts about most things, you've been skipping even more of my posts than I thought Edena.  
  Kalanyr would do everything in his power to free them, (short of killing or injurying somebody) of any sort of control that compels them to do anything they do not wish to.He would see that they get the best treatment possible, food , company etc. 
  Melkor Regarding Wife,Children Concubines: 
  " I hope to have a wife soon* depends on how Siobhan responds, I am little rush in this respect." 
  Soon* = Soon in outsider terms, ie sometime before the Multiverse Ends.Preferably within a Millenia or too 
  Here Kalanyr's face takes on a sad and pained look 
  "I have children but I doubt kidnapping them will do you any good, except to wound me in spirit, since they probably already want to eat my heart. Given that they are half-fiends and fiends in the service of Lolth my guess is you'd find them with the Armada of Darkness or in Ravenloft somewhere. " 
  "If you are interested I can safely state my father still lives, Acererak keeps him in a jar to my best knowledge.Unless he has freed him for some purpose of his own. I believe they called him Tarnhelm" 
  Concubines 
  "Those would be none. As a demon amongst ambitious drow I'm wasn't that stupid. As I am I have no desire to enslave people to serve my physical needs. That is exactly the type of thing I aim to get rid of. " 
  Athas: 
  I would have contacted the Avangions of Athas and share all I knew with them. 
  Hmmm, I would also send Emissaries to the Elemental Lords of Athas and the Para-Elemental Lord of Rain since he's the only Para-Elemental Lord I can think of that doesn't want to trash Athas even more. 
  I also wish to contact the Ffolk and the escaped slave villages of Athas. 
  One thing I teach them is how to create water,food and iron with magic.

  ANSWER:  I do not skip posts.  I may miss them, but I do not deliberately skip them.
  There is nothing you can do about Melkor and Iuz's concubines, obviously - short of kicking them out of the party for their behavior.
  The God Emperor treats his concubines well, and they consider it an honor to pleasure him - that is their culture.  But the situation with Iuz and Melkor is grim, as slave societies typically are.
  You efforts to help the people of Athas are noted.  They need that help.  They are under heavy attack by Melkor.

  - - -

   zouron

  So who has 11th level amgic now? or more specific does the Eternal Union have 11th level magic (as a former Toril faction). 

  ANSWER:  The Eternal Union has 11th level magic.  So do all those Powers in the lists above on this thread.

  and as far as I understand if the crystal spheres goes to ravenloft, then if they form a new pocket domains 11th level magic be retained, but if they join a pre existing domain it will vanish right? Just as technology must abid by the level of tech of the domain. 
  IF we head into Ravenloft, will each fation leader have their own domain or what? or do we have to fight until one of the evil dudes become single overlord and claims lordship (of the lowest degree of darklord) over the spheres? 
  Will you allow us to state multiple actions of red goo removal in one post if/when we go offline for several hours in a row, or do you want to post 3 or 4 times saying "I remove red goo from X"? 

  Finally a bit ravenloft input edena didn't mention. 
  Forgotten realms isn't a world called that it is acalled toril, in the same way ravenloft isn't called ravenloft. 
  The name Ravenloft referes to the castle of a Count Stradh Von Zarovich, whom is the first known darklord of the current "game" the Darklords or mist (in common tongue) plays. 
  The Demiplane that lays in the Deep Ethereal is commonly known as Domains of Dread and is greatly feared even by evil, it is to none gods what Carceri is to gods, and appearently the mist likes to torture and delude it's prisinors. 
  Yes you can get to Ravenloft with a teleport, you do't need that though, you just have to wish for it enough then the mist gladly brings you along, but don't count it set you off someplace safe. To the mist when you are not a Darklord it really doesn't care what you are, you are without great importance at best a pawn to annoy the darklords with (and yes the mist seems to like this more then extremely much). 
  There is much more or Ravenloft, but let us just say the place likes make you suffer.

  ANSWER:  Zouron is telling you the truth here.  In fact, the reality of Ravenloft probably even darker than he is describing.
  If Oerth becomes a part of Ravenloft, it becomes it's own Domain.  So does Krynn.  So does Toril.  So does Athas.  The Crystal Spheres around each become a part of each respective Domain.  As for who is the Darklord ... I think a lot of evil Powers are trying for that spot right now, while the Spheres are still in the Prime Material Plane.                

   - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Edena According to you I lost 8 PL in NPC's....? How when and or why? Since I never had any combat since turn 3 anymore except with my PC? Curious... 

  ANSWER:  You are going to have 11th level magic, be able to summon 100,000 PL in help, and you are worried about 8 PL in NPCs?

  And Edena, I controlled Valkys his forces for 2 turns... and we had him in my Hive Cluster for 2 turns... That would mean fairly good relations with eachother I'd say....  So at least for me it would be more logical to let me add them to myself or play them.....

  ANSWER:  You already have 11th level magic.  Only those without 11th level magic may make claims to the 8 Powers.
  Someone stated I would allocate the Powers - I am waiting for people to CLAIM them, before I arbitrate the claims.

  - - -                                                                      

   Kalanyr

  Dear Dumb Dragon King Tyrants 

  Go and convince some Avangions and Rajaat, himself, to serve you, they are more likely to than I am. 

  Kalanyr 
  Strange looking elf with wings

  ANSWER:  Said dumb dragon king tyrants are busy allying with Tokiwong, who has just claimed the Eternal Empire.
  Hmmm ... he will have the strength of the dragon-kings, all that remains of the Empire of Iuz, and the full might of the Eternal Empire, and he will have 11th level magic.
  Maybe they aren't so dumb after all ...

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz looks to the members of the Veiled Alliance and then to the message sent from the Dragon Kings.... "These beings are truly foolish... why Borys of Eve was even protecting them is beyond me..." he turns to the assembled members of the Veiled Alliance, "There was a time..." 
  One of them a lithe human woman speaks up, "That you would have accepted..." 
  Iuz looked up, "But it is not to be... I will not betray a world that despises me.. for it is my world... and to do so will only warrant more war... for now... my allies... we shall leave this place... and enjoy the freedom to train the arcane arts in the open... you shall all be esteemed members of the Veiled Alliance no more... but the Council of Arcana... you will have the freedom to pursue the art you all have a passion and gift for..." 
  The woman nods, as Iuz continues, "The cycle of madness nearly overtook me a third time... come... we have much to do and learn..." Iuz leads the members of the Veiled Alliance to his secret Retreat... 

  The Veiled Alliance?
  It was the Dragon-Kings that offered you alliance, Tokiwong, not the Veiled Alliance.

  The Veiled Alliance accepts your offer, but they state they do NOT wish to become involved in the war on Oerth.
  All they want is understanding and knowledge to protect Athas with, from the onslaught of the Shade and other dangers.
  They will come, but they will not fight.

  -Message to Hazen and all of Oerth- 

  The Dragon Kings come... 
  They demand total servitude... I blame myself for such a travesty... a thousand times over I have damned this world... and for now I shall see to it to minimize my contact... Self-Imposed exile... my lands when they are healed are at your disposal... do with them what you like... 
  -Iuz 
  Dragon Kings, 
  I came to your world with a force of men, if only to protect myself... but I am at fault for such conflict... but I WILL NOT betray my allies... nor my world ever again... the consequences... are too much... come join the Hell of your own making... Joine the conflict of my world... you cannot possibly damn it more then we have... 
  In short my answer is no... I will not be subservient... I will not cower... Athas will be a better place... the Return to the Age of Blue... will occur... 
  -Iuz 
  OOC: Nope not going to do it... Edena evacuating the Veiled Alliance to my secrect local... then well onward to Edena Knows where... to my Temple City... time for reflection... Iuz is not pleased with the turn of events... oh and hey don't worry Edena I know Ravenloft very well... can I recruit Azalin?

  ANSWER:  The Dragon-Kings are infuriated with your answer.  And they state that if Iuz will not ally with them, they will find OTHER allies, much better allies ...
  It is NOT possible to contact anyone in Ravenloft yet.  Not unless you go there.  IF you go there, now, you're out of the IR for the moment - because there is no returning from Ravenloft (of course, if the IR goes to Ravenloft, you're back in business.)

  - - -

   Spoof

  Not using the Angels from the 7th Heavens how much PL can I call using the Celestials from St. Cuthbert? 

  ANSWER:  See the limits on what you can do with 11th level magic.  First post on this thread.

  Also I thought you said that 10th level magic was a requirement for 11th level magic.
  How are those people who did not have 10th level magic getting 11th now? If you want to give someone 11th level magic for outside reasons that is cool, but to allow anyone who did not research 10th go straight to 11th seems wrong. They had the option of spending PL earlier to get to 10th but chose not to, now with last turn they suddenly say hey I can get 11th now, why not? Allow them to have 10th this turn and 11th next, it would seem fairer to me anyway, but it is your call. 

  ANSWER:  I thought of that.  But I allowed the straight jump.  A decision that was difficult, and a dilemma, but I made the choice.

  As for Alzem’s Alignment change that was voluntary, his alignment is now the same as his god, Lawful Neutral. It was not the mists. 

  ANSWER:  Oh, he is Lawful Neutral now?  That makes a difference.
  Instead of pure Celestials, a mixture of Celestials and Modrons will come.

  Oh also needless to say I will expunge the red goo from Hope Isle Oreth and create an 11th level Mythal around the island, I will send you what it does later. I will also use 11th level magic to create Orethblood fountains across Hope Isle to keep it free from the Red goo and heal the land. Creating a large lake underground/surface of the stuff on the island. Also did I ever contact the Mercans. (sp) I will send you an e-mail of the different things I am trying to do with 11th level magic. I posted this as it is something that I would not be able or want to hide.

  ANSWER:  This is an Interlude.  Wait until Turn 7 before posting that you are doing things - action posts shouldn't occur during an Interlude (which lasts only a short time IC.)
  You can, at the very beginning of Turn 7, expunge the Red Goo, and create your 11th level Mythal, BUT ..
  Remember that if you do this, you cannot create a Category 4 or greater Attack or Category 4 or greater Defense for your Power (which requires a full Day's concentration by your army of mages and clerics.)  You are limited to launching Category 3 Attacks and Defenses or lower.

  In other words, while you are busy building your Mythal, an enemy might just decide to snuff your Power out, mages, Mythal, and all, and they might very well succeed.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  I would greatly apreciate this, I need 11th level magic badly. 
  And how much territory do I control on Athas now? Note that I absorb entire population into Red Army.

  ANSWER:  You only have a beachhead on Athas right now.  Almost none of it is under your control.  The Dragon-Kings are NOT pushovers.
  You have 11th level magic, as of right now.  For you regain the Church of Shade in Realmspace, and it is now a Power per se, under your control, and it most certainly can use 11th level magic.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Answer these in yes or no, so you won't have your head explode. 

  Can I seal away Luna forever? 

  NO.

  Can I grant the souls trapped in Luna a merciful death?

  NO.

  Can I remove the need for Illithid to eat brains? 

  YES.

  Can I, in an emergency, collapse the Crystal Sphere of Oerth in to oblivion to prevent the Red Goo from escaping? 

  NO.

  Can I seal Athas from Oerth and Toril forever? 

  NO.

  Can I accelerate construction of the Penumbral Hub? 

  Yes.  But if you do, remember that that means you are using 11th level magic for something other than Attack or Defense. 
  That means you can only make Attacks or put up Defenses of Category 3 or less - Category 4 Attacks and Defenses require a full day's concentration by all your mages and clerics (5 requires a full week, 6 a full turn.)  They can do nothing else while concentrating.

  It's your choice.  I am running Turn 7 by the day - you can state you are using your 11th level magic to do whatever you want, within the limits of my post on page one, or you can state your entire mage/cleric army is preparing Category 4 Attacks and Defenses.
  The choice, is yours.

  Can I create a flexible chain between Oerth and the Sun and put an elevator on it? 

  YES.  But it will require a week's worth of 11th level magic to do it.

  Can I seal Toril away from the bedlam that is sure to occur over the next month? It's the last intact place to conquer. 

  NO.

  Can I alter Illithid larvae so that they can fly through the air at high speed and crunch in to peoples heads to transform them in to Illithid? 

  YES.  That requires 11th level magic.

  Can I find the exact location of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra? 

  YES.  It will take the entire Turn to do it.

  Can I kick everyone in Greyspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace in the crotch simultaneously? 

  You can try.

  Can I create a magical weapon that uses nuclear bombs as ammunition, that focuses their explosion in to a tight beam of energy, and transfers the recoil in to bedrock? 

  YES.

  Can I Teleport vast quantities of Red Goo in to the Positive Energy Plane?

  YES.  The result will be a colossal explosion, and if you are present when it goes off, you will cease to exist (you will actually die.)

  - - -

  Melkor

  ANSWER TO QUESTION:

  Yes, Melkor, you gain 11th level magic by default, the same way Zouron did.

  And Edena, I also spread Shade Poisoning on Athas, in addition to Red Goo.

  ANSWER:  Noted.  You are just beginning to do so.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  No, Iuz, not Blue Age, Red and Black shall be dominant colors. 
  Edena, can I contact Dark Powers? If so, than I have a following offer for them: 
  I will help to absorb all three spheres into Ravenloft, but in exchange I demand my Avatar to be Darklord of newly created Domain.

  ANSWER:  You cannot contact the Dark Powers.  I KNOW what the Dark Powers are - I figured out their stats, race, gender, abilities, etc., etc., etc., a long time ago.
  The reason you cannot contact the Dark Powers, is because you are looking in the wrong place FOR the Dark Powers.
  Start telling me where you are looking, and you might actually find them.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Holy shiz-nit! 
  Melkor, you is evil. 
  Can I teleport the entire Army of Darkness out of this Crystal Sphere?

  ANSWER:  You could do that with mere 10th level magic.  HOWEVER ... the Curse of the 2 Touches stays with you.  It doesn't matter if you go up to the Sixth Heaven for a vacation of a thousand years.
  A thousand years later, you still manifest all the symptoms of Touch 1 and Touch 2.
  And no, no deity can undo the effects of Touch 1 and Touch 2.

  Only you can undo it, and that won't be easy.

  - - -

   zouron

  Melkor are you sure? 
  Serious are you sure you will attempt this? first off the dark powers (and be sure of this) may answer but they will certainly not grant your wish in any way you would like them to. 

  ANSWER: (chuckles VERY evilly ... go ahead, make a Wish, any Wish.  The Dark Powers are always willing to grant a Wish ... always ...)

  Even trying to contact might make you get forced to Ravenloft without getting your wish. 

  ANSWER:  That is quite true, but I am trying not to be overly harsh, and so there is no immediate danger of that happening.


  Being a darklord in Ravenloft isn't being ruler of a domain to ones pleasure, it is eternal torture just being able to see what one wants the most and then have it taken away. Your domain isn't your land to do with as you please it is the land which has no other purpose then to cause you grief in any way you would not like it. 
  well anyway good luck Melkor I just feel you will be cheated from the price you so much want.

  ANSWER:  Zouron is quite right.  The Darklords are the most imprisoned of all ... and generally, they are the most unhappy of all, in the Demiplane of Dread that is known as Ravenloft.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Hmm, I think I agree with Anab. 
  Of course I have to add why on Oerth are you trying to hurry yourself into a Prison, Melkor? The Dark Powers tend to torment the willingly evil more than any other.

  ANSWER:  I never said Melkor would become a Darklord, if Oerth was sucked into Ravenloft.  The Dark Powers choose who becomes a Darklord, and I play the Dark Powers.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  TO Black Omega: 

  -Melkor erupts in sinister laughter after hearing Siobhan`s words: 
  -You want to hear what I want?! Well among other things, I want YOU! I desire you, and you will be mine, in body and soul, your resistance will make things only more funny, but finally you will totally submit to my will, and you will learn to find pleasure in pain, and suffering of others. Oh, and this loser Kalanyr won`t help you, I would squash him like a bug if he only had guts to face me, his power is no match for mine.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Now, that's the Melkor we know and love!    Good rping, Melkor.                                                                                 

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Well Anab, Zauron, and Kalanyr, ONLY my Avatar will be a part of Ravenloft, not Melkor himself.

  ANSWER:  (the DM smiles very, very evilly)  Wanna bet?

  - - -

   Black Omega

  No such thing as too much! And Siobhan did get involved with Kal when he was evil, so you never know. 

  ANSWER:  (look of surprise.)  Well, it's all up to Siobhan, of course ... I am sure Melkor could teach her the darkest depths of pleasure and pain ...

  Well, someone had to be the first to answer and paint the bullseye on themselves.
  Nice to see I got their attention. 

  ANSWER:  Yes indeed.  The Dragon-Kings of Athas have big plans for your Power, Black Omega.

  Maybe not, but life gets dull if you only place it safe. It you are going to walk the edge, you may as well dance. 

  ANSWER:  Cheers, Black Omega!  Well put!  


  Hmm...Siobhan certainly wouldn't mind. there's no rush but if we wait on peace it might never happen. Might be time to at least do that ring shopping. 

  Questions for Edena on 11th level magic. 

  Can I change my iron golems to Oerthblood golems? Or at least admantium? 

  YES AND YES.

  Can I 'treat' a area of lance to make it resistant to the red goo being returned? 

  YES.  But just remember, if you use 11th level magic for any purpose but to Attack or Defend, you cannot launch a Category 4 or greater Attack or Defense, but must content yourself with a Category 3 Attack or Defense or less instead.
  All fine and well, unless Mr. Draco and Serpenteye decide to both spend an entire day preparing an Attack, and hit you with a Category 8 Attack.
  In which case, prepare to pay the piper.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Hey Melkor last time I checked none of the Races Kalanyr the PC have been, have a -12 Penalty to Intelligence,Wisdom and Charisma, which is what you'd need to singlehandedly try and fight someone 5 times as powerful as you. Without special circumstances.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  That's nothing.  Wait until Vaeregoth starts running around with 5,000 plus PL.  I'd like to see the being who would dare take Vaeregoth on then ...

  By the way, you can use 11th level magic to duplicate Vaeregoth's feat.  It will take an entire day to do it, but it can be done with 11th level magic.
  Of course, your Power can then only launch a Category 3 Attack and Category 3 Defense or less.

  In other words, your PC might have no Power to supply him PL with ...       

  - - -

   Venus

  Can I remove the Red Goo from Oerth completely? 

  ANSWER:  YES.  It will take the entire Turn, and this assumes nobody else interferes.  Of course, you cannot launch any Category 4 or greater Attacks or Defenses while you are doing this.

  Can I heal the wound in Oerth itself, removing the source of the red goo? 

  YES.  It will take the whole Turn.

  Can I get more Oerthblood? 

  YES.  See my description on what you can do with 11th level magic.  First post on this thread.

  Can I stop the fog? 

  NO.

  Can I revive angels that died in the battle between the Red Army, the Devils and the Angels? 

  NO.

  Can I free Luna?

  You can remove the Sunstare on it.  That will take the entire Turn.
  You might not want to do that - the population there was buried alive, and they cannot be reasoned with now - they will attack Oerth.

  Can I restore any geological damage done to Oerth? 

  YES.  See the limits on what you can do with 11th level magic.  First post.

  Can I make the sun shine bright again? 

  YES.  It will take the entire Turn, and in addition there must be no interference from anyone else.

  Can I create pocket dimensions?

  YES.  100 of them, each sized LL.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Well, I am Melkor The Great, if anyone can make a deal with Dark Powers and get away with this, it is me! Actually I find the power I gained from merging with Red Goo not enough, I hunger for more, my appetite is infinitive!

  ANSWER:  You have to FIND the Dark Powers before you can bargain with them, Melkor.
  You have not located them yet.
  Better keep looking.

  - - -

   dagger

  If you need anything from me Venus, dont hesitate to ask.

  ANSWER:  Dagger, I urge you to select one of the 8 open Powers on the lists above.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  OOC: 

  LOL  When I read this post, I laughted aloud for five minutes, well actually I still do. Please, continue being so delighfully evil. Melkor's personality remains me a lot of my late character's daddy dearest. 

  ANSWER:  Heh.  The evil you can come to love.  
Zelda, I urge you to take one of the 8 Powers I have listed as open.  I think you'd enjoy it - having 11th level magic to throw around at some of these guys.

  Edena: How hard and slow it is make few small areas on Oerth livable for part of my people, with help of 9th level magic, druids, elementals and direct manpower. My template didn't use PL reserves for almost anything but defense last turn (6th), so I should have free hands at least. 

  ANSWER:  With only 9th level magic and below, you can make the Kron Hills habitable, barely.  You can begin restoring the damaged soil, begin growing hardy plants, and you can make the atmosphere breathable.

  So, amost all my npc are dead. 3 PL left only, that leaves two alive. Another must be Kasha the Witch, and another is Ergoth-Nog prince of Storm riders of Telchuria, man who became closest friend to now dead Lord Baron Elvor of Ratik and leader for People of Timberway Forest. 
  Am I right here?

  ANSWER:  Yes.  But remember that you can resurrect or wish your NPCs back.

  - - -

   Forrester

  This is all really quite silly. If 11th level magic could have these kinds of effects, on Toril we would have long ago deciphered the full contents of the City of the Gods by now (we all have an Int of 50, with our double-empowered Int-boosting spells up and our base 40 Int). 
  Hell, we'd have practically ascended into godhood. We've been living with 11th level magic for *years* on Toril, for pete's sake. If a single post re 11th level magic could have world-ending effects, or world-creating effects . . . I mean, c'mon. 
  This is all just too silly. After I get 11th level magic on Oerth, we retreat back to Toril, close off Realmspace to make sure nobody can invade (we HAVE been building protections/walls for freaking years now), and party. 
  Here endeth Forrester's participation in the IR. 
  If you want to cast Toril into flames, Edena, or blow it up by giving a random Oerthian an artifact that allows him to destroy worlds, or suck it into Ravenloft, be my guest. Knock yourself out. 

  ANSWER:  It goes without saying that reading this post was painful.  And I went offline for 12 hours afterwards, drained of any energy or will to continue the IR.  However, I am back.  I will not go away.  As long as you will not, I will not.
  I must arbitrate 11th level magic.  Is it silly?  Yes.  It is ridiculous?  Yes.  Is it playing God?  Yes.  Am I to tell Mr. Draco and Serpenteye they can't have what they sacrificed and paid for, for 2 months IRL and 6 Turns of the IR to achieve?  No.
  And remember, the IR was always meant to be silly.  It was never serious.  Just exactly how long do you think the Chosen of Mystra and the Powers That Be on the real Toril would have tolerated the Gnomish Industrial Revolution?  Heck, you can't fire an arquebus in the setting without the Watchful Order of Magisters hunting you down, and Khelben is backing them.
  This is not about a chess tournament.  This is about fun.  
  Besides, I do not believe there has ever been an 11th level intergalatic war game before.  But there is always a first (even if it may well crash and burn.)    

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Need to resist... nooooh.... 

  Some effects would IMO be possible. Though must remember these are still just questions. And, Oearth does have history of time, where magic did a lot of harm, but we should not forget balance of power either. If some side could easily do something, there would be other one to easily stop it, most of the time. 
  Mmh, maybe you became gods.  
  That would explain your problems to bring your all power and knowledge to Oearh to start with. Now wouldn't that be weird? 
  And you were revealing in the afterglow of all those good times that followed those terrible wars, that you didn't even notice.  
  Such a sense of responsiblity. Yep, I smell certain trait of divinity here.  
  I see no reason, why such tactic wouldn't work however. 
  *Sniff*. Goodbye then, come back when you feel like it. 

  ANSWER:  Actually, 11th level magic could be used to make Oerth into a paradise.  Literally.  The volcanoes could be calmed, the geography could be restored, the flora and fauna returned, the atmosphere returned to normal.
  Humankind could be rendered immune to disease and parasites, given a 40 in every stat, made immune to all normal injuries, made to feel constantly healthy and strong.
  Depression and mental illness could be greatly reduced, people could achieve fulfillment, dreams could come true.
  The Mists could be driven off, the effect of the Touches reversed, and real immortality of a much more healthy kind could be bestowed upon those who want it, and desire it (although death through battle will always be a possibility.)
  All this is possible with 11th level magic.
  However, for this to happen, the Powers of Oerth must work together to make it happen.

  Why dont' you do something IC to stop him then, please? 
  Though since I really wonder should Toril be in any danger from being sucked into Ravenloft in the first place. Now, that would give a little too much credit to power of these so called dark lords. Now on Oerth, with psychos like Melkor helping, impossible might become improbable, and with some more help, even possible. Toril didn't get involted, except through our Lord of Chaos, Forrester, and they didn't want him to do that either, so it's truly unlikely Toril ends up into this mesh. Probably dark powers or whatsoever are just twisting divinations to make it seem so, or maybe it is our new god of dreams. 
  Let's hold our horses, story has yet to unfold.

  ANSWER:  Do not underestimate the power of the Dark Powers.  They have inflicted the First Touch, Second Touch, and are closing in on the Third Touch, against you all.  Six Touches, and off to Ravenloft everyone goes, and then there is no returning.


----------



## dagger

Which ones are open?

The United Commonwealth of Toril is now an open power. 
The Eternal Empire of Toril is now an open power. 
The Church of Toril is now an open power. 
The Church of Mercy is now an open power. 
The Scro Star League of Toril is now an open power. 
Mina and her Army are now an open power.


----------



## Reprisal

I do believe that Creamsteak wanted to take over the Church of Mercy...

... 

...

Oh yeah, hey everyone! 

*Post Edit:*

After receiving an e-mail and sending one back, I'm thinking of returning to the fold, of course, I'm somewhat confounded by the entirety of these proceedings, but I should be able to handle it as long as I get some help in the beginning.

In any event, I'm going to ask Edena to put a _hold_ on The United Commonwealth of Toril until I can make my decision of wether or not I want to dive into the deep end ...


----------



## Serpenteye

Reprisal said:
			
		

> *I do believe that Creamsteak wanted to take over the Church of Mercy...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh yeah, hey everyone!  *




Hey, Mr Payne! Please join us. Your son Archcleric Hazen misses his daddy.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*More Answers, Comments, and Rulings (to the posts from page 2 of this thread)*

'o Skoteinos

  I'm starting to collect Oerthblood. I'm making weapons out of 50% of it, the rest I keep in the safest place (Orc takes Oerthblood, Orc become Worm, Worm goes into my PC).

  ANSWER:  The collecting goes well.  Oerthblood is coming up in fountains all over the place, and the collection of it is easy.
  It can be used to forge weapons, armor, and shields that are immune to the effects of Red Goo.
  It heals on contact.  It will resurrect the dead, within limits.  It grants regeneration (everyone has that, already, though.)
  It does a lot of good things - it even drives the Mists out of the local area. 

  BTW: I'm visiting the following people (if I can find them, I'll stay a mile away from them.
  They got togethere somewhere, if they're still partying, I'll join them.): 

1) Angelika 
2) Kas 
3) Vreagoth (don't think I can find it) 
4) Anabstercorian (he must be somewhere in the sun ) 

  ANSWER:  IMPORTANT - DO YOU ALLOW 'O SKOTEINOS TO VISIT YOUR PC?

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Kas is on a tour of the union school system right now. of course, if you want to talk with him he'd be more than willing...  

  ANSWER:  The children of the Union of Oerth have become very strangely behaved, for children.
  First of all, they are not afraid.  They should be - a normal child would be terrified the Alliance of Oerth, or the Shade, or the Torilians, were going to come and kill him or her and his or her friends and family.
  Secondly, these children want to fight, want to join the military - even those as young as 5 are eager to get in there and train.
  Thirdly, and most sadly, the children have been subjected, just like everyone else, to the First Touch - they enjoy pain to a mild degree, and their idea of children's games is to hurt each other.
  The fact they regenerate has allowed them to create some very sick games - things you would expect sick adults to do.  Seeing this in children is horrifying (I'm not going into said sick games.)

  The school system itself has been warped by the First and Second Touches.
  The standard reward for getting an A is 200 strokes of the lash (I'm not kidding.)
  The penalty for flunking a class is to be placed in sensory deprivation for several days, followed by a Restoration spell for the insanity caused.
  In other words, the culture has become twisted, sick, and degenerate, and it is getting worse - rapidly.

  - - -

   Venus

  Ho, 
  Angelika will of course meet you.

  ANSWER:  Noted.  'o Skoteinos and Angelika meet.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  and the ir slows down again... 

  anyway, one more question: 

  can i create linked spheres of anhilation so that whatever goes into one comes out of the other?

  ANSWER:  NO.

  As for the IR, I need a few days to conduct matters.
  There are 8 Powers to be claimed.
  There is diplomacy to be carried out, ONCE those Powers are claimed.
  I must update the Lists.
  I must make all the rulings on 11th level magic.
  I must answer all the posts in this thread.
  I must answer all the e-mails sent me.
  I must answer all the posts in the next thread, and the next one after that.

  Besides, why are you in a hurry?  They intend to destroy you on Turn 7, if they can.  Of course, I have given you and Serpenteye the ability to combine your Attacks and Defenses, a trump card that will (or should) terrify the others.

  Still, why be in a hurry to be obliterated, if such is indeed the fate decreed for you on Turn 7?

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Hi people. Has anyone given any thought to so called balance of power. You might very well have cold war of 11th magic at hand, since so many people with quite opposite goals have same kind of power. Now, whatever someone tries to do with such magic, is likely another one can counter. 
  So, Edena, what's are your thoughts?

  ANSWER:  That is why I created the article:  How to Deal with 11th level troublemakers:  the Fun and Easy Way.
  I do not think there will be a cold war.
  I think Melkor, at the least, will launch an Attack and Defense, which will pull someone else into an Attack and Defense, which will pull others into Attacks and Defenses, which will pull others ...

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Well it might be balance of power, but my guess is its more likely to be a race to obliterate each other first. *sigh*

  ANSWER:  Heh.  But it won't be nearly as easy as you think.  I made the charts so that it will be difficult to destroy another Power.
  After all, with 11th level magic, you can mount a truly tremendous defense, and blasting through that isn't easy.
  A Power that loses only a part of it's force, isn't weakened either.

  By the way, if an Attack is successful, the Attacker gets to decide where to send the defeated opponent.
  If he or she chooses Ravenloft, the enemy does not die, but instead one of the Darklords of Ravenloft has a king-sized headache on his hands.

  More likely than not, if Oerth and the other planets are pulled into Ravenloft, all those forces will still be there, waiting.

  Then, things will get truly messy.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  I meant true balance of power very easily. Its not as simple as 'hey, I got 11th level magic, I blast you'. 
  when another one has it too, and says: 
  'Nah, I got 11th level magic too, I shield myself'. 


  ANSWER:  Well, with the Attack and Defense Category system, it sorta is that easy.  I have to create an easy way to resolve conflicts - otherwise, I am going to be dealing with a situation where the Players use 11th level magic in ways so complicated it would take a Krynnish Gnomish Tinkerer Scientist to even hope to deciphere what they are trying to do, much less make a ruling on it, much less figure out if it works against the equally complicated enemy version.

  It might create stand-stills very easily. Power alone is enough, it still is going to take time and cunning to use it, so that other side don't just stop you with same 'simple trick'. 

  ANSWER:  Well, the point here is:  You can ask your allies to aid you in an Attack, and the effects stack.  Thus, with diplomacy (and under the table payoffs) you can muster a great attack (and in this case, you can e-mail me privately just how great an attack that will be - I don't need it posted publicly.)
  As for the defender, he can obtain help also, by hook or crook, or by altruism.
  Furthermore, both sides can Attack and Defend simultaneously.

  Every day, this can go on.  For all 30 days of the Turn.

  I see a lot of bargaining and deal-making going on here.

  I didn't mean any way to refer to any wisdom involving our dearest competitors, especially those so eager to annihilate everything. 
  Of course it is up to Edena, how he sees fit to make such 'counterspells' work.

  ANSWER:  All I can say is, if you don't like the fact a Power is trying to annihilate everything, and they cannot be reasoned with or stopped ... what choice is there, but to annihilate that Power?

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  I think Edena already decided that 11th was relatively weak defensively, judging by the 65% chance plans are not revealed, the fact that 11th can't resurrect those Killed by 11th. Unless he changed his mind. Which would explain why either the Shade on Toril haven't obliterated the UC or been obliterated by the UC.

  ANSWER:  Wrong.  11th level magic is strong defensively, and my charts reflect that fact.  If 11th level magic wasn't strong defensively, the Church of Shade in Realmspace would have been totally rooted out and destroyed by the authorities.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, think about this: 

  -I start invasion of Athas by attacking one of city-states and its surroundings, which quickly falls, unprepared to battle Red Goo, let`s say I turn 100 000 people into Red Warriors- it means pl of around 3000, which should be enough to conquer Athas, since Krynn had only around 1800 last turn. Anyway here is my invasion route: 

  -First Tyr, than I separate my forces into two armies: one goes against Hamanu`s Urik, one against Nibenay.

  ANSWER:  This is a reasonable plan of attack.  But it cannot go off during the Interlude.  You will need to repost this during Turn 7.
  Besides, Melkor, they are now offering to ally with YOU, if you will stop attacking them.
  Iuz turned them down.  They want to serve YOU, they state, and help YOU to destroy the Oerthians.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Sorry, I might need to blow off a little steam here: 

  Melkor, I won't metagame about any posts about other settings and such that are in your plans, but, did you even *think* about Athas before we all revealed our plans about the future of the IR...or did you see how under my plans I was going to ally with the world of Athas?

  ANSWER:  Sollir, you wish to ally with Athas?  They will listen to what you have to say, and maybe they might ally with you.
  Sollir, I URGE you to take one of the 8 open Powers.  I wish you to have 11th level magic, because then I believe the IR would be more fun.
  If you take one of those Powers, you retain your old Power, and it is even possible the two Powers ally.

  - - -

   Festy_Dog

  Oh yeah, I almost forgot to put it in before. 
  Silver Phases ratings: Evil 3 Chaos 3

  ANSWER:  Don't worry, Festy Dog.  I only put that extra thing in to throw a scare into folks.  I won't take away your PC.
  However, you may well find yourself on a one-way trip to Ravenloft.
  When you get there, the party will really start ...

  - - -

   Alyx

  Jand bows his head. 

  Around him lay the shattered walls of a small fortress. The remains of the once mighty defences are unseen, however. The world fog cloaks them. 

  Somewhere the people of Celestial are doing their best to rebuild. Somewhere the few remaining elves of Varnaith, Celene, and the Lendore Isles are mourning. The fog cloaks all, renders isolation, seperates friends. 
  This fortress is a monument to a war. A war that swallowed people whole, destroyed them utterly, killed indiscrimantly men, women...and child. 
  Some might say that none of them mattered. None of those people shook the world.
  None of the innocents played any part in the greater scheme of things. None of them could flay the sun, destroy a moon, kill a million people without a single thought or care. 
  Care. That was the key word. There is not one soul left who cares. Oh, maybe somewhere sombody mourned. But who among the mighty would even deign to notice a single, lost, bent soul? 
  A million die. And every one of them, in the end, make not a sound.

  ANSWER:  Alyx, I am requesting you take the United Commonwealth of Toril, one of the 8 open Powers, as a second Power under your control.
  Reprisal, who created the UC, would have appreciated your eloquence, and your perception of events.
  I really hope you will choose to play the UC.              

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Finding the Path 

  Talindra paced softly aside the dark brooding deity, which was Iuz his small frame form dwarfed by her tall lithe build and willowy appearance. He continued along the long dark hall in silence, “Why are you following…” his voice no higher then a whisper… 
  Talindra paused at his side, “I was waiting for an acknowledgement of my existence, mighty Iuz…” she looked out from the hall towards the dancing flames, chaotic and powerful, they surrounded the whole of Chorazin. She looked at the flames, “You came to my world as a conqueror… why did you stop? You claim to be a God… a creature beyond the ken of us mortals… so why did you stop your onslaught…” 
  Iuz sighed, “It is pointless.” 
  “Pointless?” 
  Iuz turned his full fiery gaze upon her, “Pointless Lady Talindra, I have fought and scrapped for a millennia… for longer then sometimes I wish to remember… and what do I have to show for it… Godhood…” he chuckles, “bitter consolation it cannot stem the pointless void growing in my being…” 
  “You are remorseful then?” Talindra replied confused. 
  “I feel nothing, going to your world was a mistake upon mistake born out of greed, blind greed and a hunger for power… I could have taken that offer and crushed Oerth into dust… I damned that world once why not do it again… but to what end? What purpose is served by destroying which deep in my soul I hold dear…” 
  “So then you are moved by emotion…” she replied with a slight arch in her brow, her green eyes focusing on the small form of Iuz. 
  “I feel nothing…” he replied frustrated by the woman’s inquiries. 
  “You love this world… this Oerth… despite the actions you have committed the atrocities… you love it… you crave… so much you wish to hurt it… and yet you will not destroy it… no matter how much you clamor otherwise…” Talindra replied boldly smiling. She placed a hand on his shoulder, “There is no shame in that Iuz, Lord of the Glowing Darkness… you love this world… this Oerth… why not help to save it…” 
  Iuz glanced up to the woman, “It is not my place… nor my time. The people must decide the fate of Oerth, they face a powerful threat but if there is one thing we Oerthians can depend upon, we band together in times of need and fight. A common foe unites us; it is only when we fracture amongst ourselves that we falter… I am the most guilty in the recent events… my fate is exile until I can find the right path…” 
  Talindra nodded withdrawing her hand, “Then perhaps you can learn the right path… and save your world yet…” 
  Iuz continued walking, “That path is fragile and eludes me… wherever I search… whomever I touch it turns… black with death… death follows me… I cannot say that I do not enjoy the thought… but that will not help my dying world…” 
  Talindra followed and nodded, “We of the Veiled Alliance… now the Council of Arcana shall support you… we owe you much just as you owe us…” 
  Iuz nodded, “I trust that together we can find the Path… and set things a right… let it be known that my cruelty shall not be bated… but I will not allow my world to be destroyed… by forces without or within…” Iuz continues to pace down the hall… "I have many sins to amend... and many more yet to commit..."

  ANSWER:  The Veiled Alliance treats with Iuz with extreme caution - they are cautious in all they do.
  They are not hostile - they are cautiously friendly. 
  They are researchers, first and foremost, seeking magical lore - but the Veiled Alliance has a better appreciation of the dangers of magic, and it's responsibilities, than many others, and they are careful in their research.
  They make a point of not offending Iuz, their sponsor.
  However, the Veiled Alliance will not involve itself in the war, unless it is directly attacked.

  They WILL send emissaries to other Powers, as long as this does not offend Iuz, and as long as they are treated courteously by the Powers they try to contact.
  They will not send any emissaries to the Shade or to the Army of Darkness.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Best Line Ever 

  Tokiwong 

  "I have many sins to amend... and many more yet to commit..." 

  OOC: Good line, Tokiwong! And excellent roleplaying, Alyx. Truly spectacular. 

  Anabstercorian broods. 
  Oerth is a treasure. Oerth is a trap. The mist is a blessing. The mist is a curse. Substare cannot be destroyed. Red goo can destroy Substare. 

  << Why am I fighting? Am I fighting to save my people? Am I fighting to change my people? Am I fighting to save Oerth? >> 
  << I'm not fighting to save Oerth. >> 
  He floats through the convection cells of the sun, musing. 
  << Why am I fighting, then? Why didn't I leave with the fleet and find a new world to crush? >> 
  << Because you want to WIN, Anabstercorian. You always did. >> 
  << And win I shall. I will NOT flee. I will deny the Dark Powers Oerth. I will deny everything to all but the Illithid, and I will do it without killing a soul. I will do it perfectly. I will be Grace. >> 
  << I will WIN. >>

  ANSWER:  The DM looks pleased.  The IR is not just about killing the other guy.  It's about philosophy, about the complexities of reality, about the drama of the human condition.  Apparently, some of that has gotten into the IR, and that is good.
  But the DM cannot take credit for more than a part of this - his players are the true heart and life of the IR, as they are of all D&D games.     

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Thank you Anab... now to decide on the future

  ANSWER:  You are assuming there is a future.  What an optimist ... 

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo 
  Evil: 5 
  Chaos: 12+ (Being a Slaad of course)

  ANSWER:  Again, don't worry.  I won't take your PC away from you, although another player might kill him or her.
  If you go to Ravenloft, the party will continue - even if it is a party, Ravenloft-style.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  (OOC: Sorry I have been away people. I have been pretty busy.) 

  ANSWER:  You don't have to apologize for being busy.  Take your time, my friend!

   Hazen kneels in prayer as the Angels make their announcement. There are tears in his eyes, tears of joy which have not been seen for a long time. 
  "Thank you. I am honored by your trust. I swear that we shall heal Oerth and protect its people. I mourn the loss of Luna, and if I can, I will try to heal wounded souls" 
  "People of the Kevellond League, it is time for our greatest trial. We must fight the Red Mists and the Dark Powers of the Domain of Dread. We shall do so by healing the world and restoring what was lost." 
  Hazen restores the dead NPCs to life that belonged to him, and restores Keoghtom, Murlynd, Zagyg, Kallden, and Heward. (These demideities are played by members of the Oerth Alliance.) 

  ANSWER:  Allowed.  And everyone else can do this for their NPCs during the Interlude also.

  The Kevellond League summons Oerthblood to its lands and begins to combat the mists and heal the soil. During this interlude, I will try to heal as much territory as I can. I also begin raising my dead, and the dead of the Oerth Alliance nations. I begin raising the righteous dead of all generations, people committed to fight for, protect, and heal Oerth. I will also help restore the NPCs of allies. 

  ANSWER:  The Interlude does not last long IR.  Little can be done in this little amount of time.
  However, diplomacy is a Free Action (as one might say) and you can conduct as much of it as you want during an Interlude.

  Hazen sends a message to the leaders of the nations of Oerth. 
  "Let us heal Oerth. Whatever our differences, we love this world." 
  Hazen asks that the people of Aquaria join with him in this effort. I will not claim them, as it would be rude to do so. 

  ANSWER:  Aquaria is in ruins, half it's people dead, half it's forests burned, it's cities destroyed, it's coasts washed away.  They cannot help you - they can barely save themselves.

  Hazen joins Kalanyr's efforts to contact forces on Athas opposed to the Dragon Kings.

  ANSWER:  That is not hard!  Melkor is assaulting the Dragon-Kings full on!

  Also, he contacts the Chosen of Mystra and other Torillian factions. (Forrester, I am sorry to see you go. I have been critical of your actions. I think several players made sure that they would do all to make sure that the IR would continue.) 
  Hazen appears before Jand. (Alyx, Hazen is now an Angel, so his appearance has changed.) 

  ANSWER:  Correction.  Hazen has the powers, partially, of an Angel.  He does not have the mindset of one - if he did, he would become an NPC.

  "Have hope, my brother, my friend. You are valiant. People do care. I swear before Rao and all the powers of good that I shall work to save Oerth. " 
  "I hope Alzem speaks with me. He seems to have grown grimmer." 

  Edena, I suggest that you play Toril. You may wish to put out a call for more players. I have a few friends on the boards who might respond. Also, Alzem says he knows a few people.

  ANSWER:  I am requesting Alyx play the United Commonwealth of Toril, for various reasons.
  I really do not want to have to play the UC.  I have good reasons for this.  I will only do so as a last resort.                    

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Always with the phat l33tness, Edena 
  Edena, I bestow upon you the +5 Hat of Total Pimpitude, +6 vs. Getting Yo Gaming Shiz-Nit On. 
  Also, I would like to take this moment to play my Total Bastard card, and reveal the fact that I have Mordenkainen under the control of the Dictum - Since turn 3, in fact. He is now flying up to personally supervise the construction of the Penumbral Hub - He should do well, Gary Gygax always was a damn creative guy. I bet he'll pull something amazing out of his arse to speed up construction.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  If that was a compliment, a big thank you!    And yes, Mordenkainen is under Anabstercorian's control (sorry, Black Omega!) and has been since Turn 3.  One of the IR's secrets, revealed.

 - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: I like the game Edena it rocks.. and the scheme for 11th level magic is nice and easy to understand... keep it up... you are cool... oh and just in case anyone wanted to know... I like pie.

  ANSWER:  Cheers and thank you, Tokiwong.  By the way, I don't see anyone contesting your claim to the Eternal Empire of Toril.  I do believe that this Power is going to go to you ...

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, the rules for 11th look fine. It is already looking like it'll be alot of fun turn 7.

  ANSWER:  I hope we can have fun.  It isn't easy, having fun, when the game involves power of such magnitude.  Monty Haul has nothing on this IR. 

  I think anab's comment was made with the intent of "whoa, that's really cool! now we can blow each other to bits without really worrying about exactly how powerful each attack is!"

  ANSWER:  Exactly!  But, of course, I made it possible for you to connive and bribe and use diplomacy to increase your chances of blowing the other guy to bits, and to decrease the chances of him or her blowing you to bits ...

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Relax, Forrester didn't leave because of the way you handled 11th level magic. He thought you were being inconsistent, which, while a blow, isn't the same thing. Personally, I think what you've been doing is amazing - The +5 hat of pimpitude is my little way of saying, "That's amazing. Stupendous job." 
  Hee hee. Pimpitude. 
  This is going to be a heck of a turn! 

  Anabstercorian 

  P.S. I have strange ambitions to run an IR-esque game set on Earth 2020, with tech roughly equal to that of Metal Gear Solid 2, based on the arrival of forces from a fantasy setting in to our world. I would, of course, do this after the 3rd IR concludes. I don't know if I have what it takes, but if I do, would anyone be interested?


  ANSWER:  (very solemnly)  Thank you for the compliment, Anabstercorian.  And if this IR spawns new IRs, or new campaign settings, or people are inspired to start new games because of it, then I really feel good.
  As for Forrester, he is always welcome back.  Although if he doesn't return soon, I might have to create a new power for him to play.
  I think Forrester is cool.  I always will. 
  He is quite right about 11th level magic being silly - but I must allow it, and must find a way to make it fun (silly or not.)     

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Edena, I believe Mr. Draco's analysis of Anabstercorian's statement is correct. 
  I am sorry that Forrester leaving has hurt you. As a gentleman, I will not speculate on his reasons for leaving. I did talk to Gnomeworks, and he will be around. (You know why he has been away.) 
  I think you should see about advertising for more players. I also think YOU should run Toril. 
  I like the rules and the fact that people have 24 hours to respod to an attack. I believe your rules are quite elegant and very easy to comprehend. 

  ANSWER:  It seems my rules are a success.  Let's hope so.  Let's also hope GnomeWorks can return.  Some talk of a delay in the IR - if that enables GnomeWorks to return, all the better.  Maybe even Kaboom will show back up again ...
  I am beginning to think of everyone in the IR as a kind of family.  It's really great, roleplaying with you guys (and with you, Zelda.)


  I do have some questions on 11th level magic. 

  Can I build a new moon in the orbit of Luna? 

  NO.

  Can I try to heal the hurt of the people of Luna?

  YES.  It will take the entire Turn, and it must not be interrupted by a countereffort.

 If I had been up during the attack on them, I would have done something. I might have gotten Hazen killed, but it would have worked. 

  ANSWER:  Understood.  But Anabstercorian was adamant concerning the attack, and repeatedly posted he was doing so.

  Can 11th level magic be used to begin repairs to the entire planet? 

  ANSWER:  See the list of what 11th level magic can do.  It's the first post of this thread.

I would like to get the map looking somewhat recognizable. (By the way, has anyone heard from Maudlin. I really liked the way that he played Acererak. Also, his help with the maps was crucial.) 

  ANSWER:  I greatly miss Maudlin.  I hope it's just that he's on vacation.  As for the map, it is beyond recognition right now, and unless 11th level magic is used to put Oerik and the Flanaess back the way they used to look, it will remain unrecognizable.
  Of course, doing that requires effort and time, preventing any Attack or Defense greater than 3.
  Or, in other words, it's hard to clean up the mess while people are dumping garbage into it.

  Can 11th level magic be used to create artifacts and relics? 

  YES.  But the process is long and complicated.  It will take several Turns to complete a single artifact (Forsaken One is the only one to successfully do so, so far.)

  Tokiwong: Nice post.

  ANSWER:  Yes indeed. 

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  [begin foreshadowing] William, seeing how you're the acting president of the Oerth Alliance, could you give me a little info about how it works? Basically I was wondering if they (the member nations) would accept a new member, say, a lawful neutral member nation? It could be a rather, electrifying, shall we say, development... [end foreshadowing]

  ANSWER:  The DM watches, and does not interfere.                            

  - - -

   Alyx

  OOC 

  Count me as interested, Anab. An intruging prospect.

  ANSWER:  The DM wonders what's up ...

  - - -

   Tokiwong

Iuz would be intrigued to have The Eternal Empire of Toril on his side... and to have access to its power... 

  ANSWER:  Unless someone contests it, I am awarding the Eternal Empire of Toril to Tokiwong.
  This may serve as inspiration for others to claim the other open Powers ...

  Iuz has decided that the time ahs come to make tough decisions he has many wrongs to right... and so does Toril.. perhaps a union to further heal the broken the world may be in order... he is a God he has much power... that have the magic to being his ambitions to fruition... He must a find a path to bring balance back... and Toril hopes to achieve full subjugation of Oerth... perhaps that is for the best... for the world that Iuz loves so much... he extends a hand of bondage to the Empire... to grow... and to join... and to become the force that can fully bring Oerth out of the pits of its despair...

  ANSWER:  A Hand of Bondage?

  - - -

   creamsteak

  These powers are acceptable for me. I believe they fit somewhat well, but if someone conflicts with one tell me... 

   ANSWER:  Creamsteak has informed me he is claiming the Church of Mercy.  Unless he is contested, that Power is now his.

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  The Church of Toril fits me nicely, as long as they let me slip Bahamut the Bright Lord into their Pantheon. The Star League would be nice too if they weren't ruthless and militant - I'd love to head an intergalatic, interdimensional trade empire. 

  ANSWER:  The Church of Toril will not fit Bahamut into their Pantheon (they have already refused a lot of Torilian Gods.)
  However, if you wish to play either them or the Scro Star League, please just give me the word, Uvenelei.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers, comments, and rulings on the posts from page 3 of this thread*

Kalanyr

  Hmmm, Can the Dictum affect powers with 11th since Anab has it too?

  YES.  The Dictum can now enslave anyone except a PC.

  The Obvious: 

I revive the NPC's of The Oerth Alliance, Forsaken One, Festy Dog 

  ANSWER:  Noted and done

  The Gesture of Goodwill 
  Tokiwong 

  The Pointless Gesture of Goodwill 
  The Union of Oerth

  ANSWER:  Heh.  What about the Gesture of Goodwill to Mina and the Knights of Neraka?  What about the Gesture of Goodwill to the Dragon-Kings?  What about the Gesture of Goodwill to the People of Luna?  Now, THAT would be hopeless gesturing. 

  Edena_of_Neith
  The Nasty, Evil DM of the IR 

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Kalanyr to Anabstercorian: 

  Mental Sending 

  <<Illithid, Is it your intention to block the sun with that space station of yours? >>

  ANSWER:  Talking with Anabstercorian is dangerous.  He might just reach out with that Dictum, and seize the speaker as his slave forever.                                                                                  

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

Festy, we need to talk. I saw you on MSN just a while ago but I had a appointment with the Docter so that had to wait. I need to discuss something with you, you might like it very much, you might hate it. 
  Skot and I are gonna have a nice conversation this afternoon at school  But he has practically agreed to it. 
  if I see you on MSN we can talk it over.

  ANSWER:  I hope things are ok with you, Forsaken One.  Hope the trip went well.                                     

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Nice work on 11th magic, Edena, you are brilliant. 
  Don't be sad over Forrester leaving. I've been here long time, and I've noticed he/she has habbit of getting moody, pissed, make angry remark, leave, and maybe come back later. 
  If Forrester does, well, I presume there are some people here waiting with questions and rope.

  ANSWER (solemnly)  Thank you for the compliment, Zelda.  I think he is watching, at the least.  Hopefully, he'll enjoy watching the IR, even if he does not return. 

  The United Commonwealth of Toril 
  Would best fit with my other plans (those very few I have). 
  However, if there is a lot of competion, and I have not been very active player this far (though I might become one, but that is not certain), I'd be satisfied with 'protection pack'. 
  My people are neutral on avarage, and would appreciate very much that some powermonger wouldn' t just blast us away for fun or feed us to evergrowing fungi (aka.red goo). 
  Tokiwong, your 'Iuz remorsal' IC was great. 
  Aneb, I still haven't got my hands on Metal Gear 2, interesting concept however.

  ANSWER:  You wish to play the United Commonwealth of Toril?  You can do that.  When you take that Power, you are assuming control over the lives of over 100 billion innocent people and beings, most of the world of Toril, the moon of Selune, and most of Realmspace.  You will find yourself in a position of having to post very heavily (think - as heavily as Melkor) and that a heavy weight of responsibility is on your shoulders.  Forrester protected these people, protected the UC, employing whatever means it took to do so ... how will you handle the UC?  How will you protect it's 100 billion innocent people?  A heavy burden will be on you.

  - - -                                   

   The Forsaken One

  Edena what is the effect from 11th on the dreamings? 
  Since it pulls the wwool over the gods eyes, I am not expecting 11th to be able to do something about it.

  ANSWER:  11th level magic has a chance, depending on how long the Power using it tries, to reverse one or more of the effects of your 5 changes in reality.
  However, the chances are not good, and even if they succeed, they succeed only for the one Power in question that I roll for, and they are successful.
  Furthermore, they cannot throw any Attack or Defense greater than a 3, while attempting to overthrow your changes in reality.
  See the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.  First post of this thread.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Melkor and Iuz, I ask you to redraw from Athas.

  ANSWER:  DM watches this, amused, not getting involved. 

  Edena, I AM STARTING TO EQUIP MY FORCES WITH OERTHBLOOD WEAPONS / ARMOR / P.A.A. 

  ANSWER:  Noted.

  I'm ditching the red stuff with 11th and oerthblood. I'm creating wells and springs of it as well down in the hive areas. Time to get rid of the Trash. 

  ANSWER:  Noted.  You can now quickly rid yourself of the Red Goo, but now you must rebuild your arsenal.  That will take some time - not much, if you use 11th level magic to help.

  Btw I'm turning ALL my creatures to lawful neutral like my formians. Everything just got hiveminded.

  ANSWER:  Noted and allowed for your Formians.  The Unseelie take a little longer - it will be a few days into Turn 7 before they fully convert.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Edena, I'm calling all the powers of Athas to a meeting and I want to here their opinions on the matter. I as a psion of at least "some" respect should get them to talk since I'm a psion and not a arcane user. 
  I want to know all their PL's and some background on the setting if you wouldn't mind. 
  The Swarms are coming to athas to get rid of the evil Oerthian influences there. 
  Psions united 

  ANSWER:  I have not yet determined the PL of the nations of Athas.  However, I will say this:
  How would you feel, if a bunch of Shadow Monsters suddenly appeared on your world, and started attacking everything in sight?  And turning things into Red Goo?  And raising your own people they killed as ghastly Red Warriors?
  Not that the people of Athas are friendly to start with - most of them shoot first, and ask questions later.
  With the exception only of the Veiled Society, the people of Athas are now universally hostile to the people of Oerth.  They blame you all for this invasion of their homeland.  They now know what has happened on Oerth, and they think you are all a bunch of lunatics.
  And the evil Dragon-Kings, who lead them, think your world would make a fine addition to their kingdoms, and the lush blue-green worlds of Toril and Krynn make their mouths water.
  The halflings of the Forest Ridge don't care if you are an emissary - you still taste good in the pot.
  The Mindlords of the Last Sea aren't interested in alliance, but ARE interested in keeping their resources a secret from all ... these tyrants keep everyone in the area happy (Serve the computer!  The computer wants you to be happy.  If you are not happy, you just might be used for spare nuclear shielding parts.)
  Guess what happens to your emissaries?  They become happy citizens of that region.

  The Dragon-Kings tell your emissaries that if your formians will come and GET THE SHADE OFF THEIR BACKS, they would be happy to talk with you, and discuss everything, but right now they have this minor little war going on, in which they are barely holding against the Shade, and unless you have something useful to say, or help to bring, they are busy, thank you.

  The Veiled Alliance is friendly.  Cautious, as always, but friendly.
  They receive your emissaries, and offer to begin a dialouge.
  They will not, under any circumstances, take sides or become involved in the war, unless attacked.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Sorry for not answering sooner, I skipped past this when in a rush and forgot to come back an answer it. Depending on the current status of that fight we'll be happy to help.
  Though we're also expecting trouble from the Dragon-Kings since we were the first to refuse their surrender demands. 
  Send someone on by, we'll work it out.

  ANSWER:  So, you are aiding Melkor in the invasion of Athas.  LOL.      Why do you think the Dragon-Kings are so angry?

  To answer Forsaken One's post you answered to, yes you can begin giving your Unseelie psionic powers.
  See the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.  First post on this thread.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Edena are those Quickly/Day/Week/etc things exclusive or stackable because if they're not stackable you're better off increasing your (N)PC's PL by 5 in an instant than by 300 in a month. Same with a lot of those things. Unless of course each of those things are 1 time only ie +5PL for a PC quicky once. 
  And I was just going for a bunch of Psionic Spellfire Weilding Avangions, tsk tsk, I lack Imagination. 
  Edena 
  Oh and if one can achieve Divine Ascension with 11th can you boost your rank further with it? eg Intemediate->Greater or Lesser->Intermediate 
  Also I have some more questions about 11th back on my original post

  IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ:

  Although I am running Turn 7 in days, you can announce you are starting projects that will take longer than an entire day.
  If you do this, then you will ultimately gain the greater benefits as stated in the lists of what you can do with 11th level magic, as each appropriate date occurs (1 week, 1 month/Turn.)
  For example, you can increase your PC's PL by 5 quickly.  But you CANNOT do that a second time (if you could, your PL would reaches about a million or more by Turn's End.)  To obtain the greater PL values, you must spend the extended time employing 11th level magic.
  While you are working on any project that takes longer than an hour, you cannot launch any Category 4 or greater Attacks or Defenses.
  You're busy doing something else, not concentrating all your firepower on an enemy, and spending 100% of your time preparing to Attack or Defend.                            

  You cannot boost your divine rank with 11th level magic, but you can attempt to seize another diety's portfolio.  The chances of success for this are in the lists of what you can do with 11th level magic.  First post of this thread.                                                    

  - - -

   Black Omega

  You know..with Oerthblood, 11th level magic and everything else...it just hit me. I can pretty much make Evangelions now! Woo!

  ANSWER:  (smiles)  Yes indeed.  

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Kalanyr sits in the remains of the party decorations 

  For all my good intentions this did nothing. Perhapes I have even made the Goo stronger? 
  Perhaps pointing the finger at others is a mistake we make, we are all to blame for what has happened to this world. We must all take responsibility for our own actions. So many of my people and the people of others have died due to my foolishness. 
  But giving up and wallowing in misery, despair and self-pity just strengthen the Red and bring the Mists closer. What must be done is active. to help rebuild, to clear the skies and to heal the land. To restore the dead to life. To free the slaves of Acererak.
  He stands and with a gesture shuts all the gates not leading to an area in need of help or held by an ally. The party decorations vanish haveing repacked themselves behind him. 
  Something in his eyes is sparking again and enegy buzzes around. The aura of divinity around him forms and coalesces into a discernable emotion it is different to that of the Sword God , Iuz , Melkor , Zagyg or any of the other demigods or avatars, his aura holds no charm,death or battle lust, merely hope, the hope and determination to see things through to the end, the hope that all will be well if you do enough, if peace is worked for hard enough and the hope for peace, freedom and unity. 
  (If the monologue above seems disjoined, its supposed to be, creatures capable of thinking in depth about more than one thing at a time tend to have monologues sound disordered I'd guess.) 

  Kalanyr kneels in front of the Statue to the fallen erected after the attack on the shade.
  His eyes are pale and his look is of rememberance and sorrow. 
  So much, so many have given for what is right. I feel I am unworthy of the form I wear, my deeds accomplish so little now, the struggle to undo the evil I could cause in one day takes months. I must do more. So very much to do.
  He stands and looks at Iggwilv, his only surviving close companion of the past 17 months, Eclavdra,Zuggtmoy and Lyzandred all fell in the battle with the shade, Keraptis and Xaene lost their lives in the battle with the Red Army. 

What do you think?
Of what? 
Of the fallen, of the needless suffering and death?
  I remember when I would have revelled in it, when I would have applauded Iuz, and felt a certain degree of motherly pride. But such times seem so distant now. I can only mourn what is done and do what I can to repair the damage. To lose hope is to undo the very essence of Freedom. 

  Kalanyr stares at her and nods 

  You are right, to lose hope is to undo all we have worked for. It is time to act, to heal.

  As Kalanyr and Iggwilv disappear from the statue a spring of Oerthblood springs from the ground where he knelt and moves to the statue, touching it,melding with it, transforming the rememberance to the brave and the fallen, be they mighty or humble, archmage or peasant, into Oerthblood. The statue glitters in the sunlight as the silver metal works to undo the devastation and poison around the area that was once the great City of Greyhawk. 

  (Note to Edena-Eclavdra should be dead, I believe Jubilex exploded her in Turn 4)

  ANSWER:  Nice rping, Kalanyr.  Cheers!  And yes, that spring does erupt, but sadly the atmosphere is too choked with dust for the sun to shine down ... or is it?  The clouds part, the gloom lifts, and for a brief few seconds, the clear blue sky is visible through the endless smiles of smoke and debris in the sky.
  The sun lifts into that patch, and it's light smotes down, illuminating the statue in brilliant, golden (not mauve or purple) light.
  For a moment, the Statue of Remembrance shines brilliant white in the sunlight, strong, tall, and beautiful in the sunlight.                      

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Evangellions?  
  I was going to make Mechas, hmm they are possible now, Woohooo! Go the giant magical constructs! 

  Another note to Edena: Did you get the 2nd of my 3 emails? There's several questions amongst the pointless rambling I would like answered when you have the time.

  ANSWER:  I don't consider any of your questions pointless rambling.
  I do not know what Mechas are.  Someone will have to explain that concept.
  I received your e-mails, and hopefully have replied to them.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  I know you aren't trying to punish those of us who gained 11th level magic by research.
  You just want people to enjoy this IR. 
  The thing is that by claiming any one of those powers the player instantly can do everything those of us with 11th can do and probably have at least 5000 more PL than us.

  ANSWER:  I must be blunt in my answer on this.  Those people who are out to win the IR, as if this were a chess or bridge tournament, can consider they have won, simply in getting 11th level magic.
  There is no question but that, with 11th level magic, those Powers with it would have utterly destroyed those without it on Turn 7.  That is a given.
  In that sense, you won the IR just from that.
  However, if you really want to be realistic, then know that Forrester's UC had one hundred times as many mages who could cast 11th level magic as all of the rest of you had.  The UC had 40 years to train new mages, and a whole Crystal Sphere full of people to work with.
  Realistically, you would have been crushed by Forrester.
  Forrester, in effect, won the IR.

  However, the IR must have ways out for people - there must be a way out.
  Perhaps a small number of mages with 11th level magic can take on and destroy an enormous army of mages with 11th level magic.
  And perhaps players who have only 9th level magic, and are effectively shut out of the IR now, deserve some fun - their Power may be down and out, but the player need not be down and out.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  I agree with Kalanyr on that. It certainly would undermine people's efforts. However, there are few players who deserve 11th magic or something. Put hands up, if you think so. I am not among those people. I am able to enjoy game without that much power, perhaps 'cause I've gotten to play enough 'evil demi-gods' in our table top games. Hehee, not that I'm afraid of having 11th magic or anything. 
  Little song came to my mind about this magic thing, here it is, for your amusement: 

  Every year Companions Choose as they have done before,  The Chosen come with shining hopes to learn the Herald's lore.  And every year the Heralds sigh and give the same advice -- 
"All those who would hold Magic's Power must then pay Magic's Price"

  ANSWER:  The Chosen of Mystra, if you are referring to them ... I played them, as Moderator, in the first and second IR.
  I played them as cautious, careful people who never struck out with their magic, but who did attempt to save Toril when it appeared Toril had no future.
  If you are saying that power brings responsibility, I agree - and I have seen this cliche apply to Real Life, and it is not a cliche - it is all too painfully true.
  I have seen power horribly abused, with horrible results.

  However, this is the IR, and in the IR, if someone wants to create the Olympic Games of Torture, or turn Drax into the lowliest undead and assign him to cleaning the sewers, or destroy the Vast Swamp, or raise armies of undead, or connive to do dastardly things, or to lead Red Armies around the world in mayhem and massacre, or to seal up entire worlds in Sunstare, or plot to kill everyone else, that is fine.
  After all, it's only an IR.  And if Ravenloft does suck everyone in, well ... I guess we'll just have to invite the vampires into the party! (poor vampires won't ever know what hit them.)   

  Whether they deserve 11th level magic or not is not relevant.
  Whether they deserve fun - well, all of you (that means you, Zelda!) deserve fun.                                                                         

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  To Forsaken One: 

  -Do not interfere, ant, and I will leave you alone! For now I have ascended, I am Melkor The Red, and I possess power and wisdom beyond your imagination! You can`t defeat me, and battles between us will only make The Mist stronge, neither of us wants to be a part of Ravenloft!

  ANSWER:  DM watches this with amusement, never getting involved.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: I would like the Eternal Empire of Toril then... to use... just as I said before... so if that is possible then cool

  ANSWER:  It's yours, Tokiwong, unless someone contests the claim.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, I assume you will later respond to some posts in this topic?

  ANSWER:  LOL.  Here I am now.  Better late than never!

  - - -

   Spoof

  Ok I have a question about "Taking out the Garbage" 

  ANSWER:  You mean, the garbage is worth discussing?  

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye count as two players in the 11th level magic war. So that means they can assist each other with both defense and offense so unless we know who they are attacking they are pretty much guaranteed to destroy who they go after. Also it would take 3 other players to destroy them, as they will both defend themselves, or could we just attack one or the other? Personally I think that they are just one power so should only get one attack/defense per round, that would be the problem with running a single power with two people, 2x the ideas but the power should be split, not multiplied by 2 then split, same with all the arms races. 

  ANSWER:  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, are a dangerous exception to the rules.  They can each muster an Attack and a Defense, but they represent only one Power.
  As a result, they can hurl a double strength Attack and Defense against the rest of you.
  This is a reward I am giving them for six Turns of sacrifice and careful planning and scheming.

  If you are afraid of them, remember that they stood up against the whole Alliance of Oerth, pretty much alone, for many turns.
  Now, they are come into their own - let the world beware, for the Union of Oerth is on the warpath!

  However, even they are restricted to Category 3 or less Attacks and Defenses only (for a total of 6) if they use their 11th level magic for any project that takes over an hour (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic;  first post of this thread.)

  But as for Forrester, if she/he has no commitment then we do not need him/her. I say give Toril to someone who wants it (and a HUGE PL boost) but it would have to be one of the good guys. This could easily be done as the UC has decided to put Forrester up for war crimes, for murdering millions of allied forces with careless disregard for their lives.

  ANSWER:  Forrester is a he.  The United Commonwealth might not approve of what Forrester did, but Forrester protected them when Oerth was a real menace (after, consider - Turn 1, he could have allowed people into Realmspace to research 11th level magic, and helped them.  Turn 2, he could have helped them again.  He could have refused to help the Alliance of Oerth against the Shade.)
  Forrester's actions, however ruthless, protected Realmspace from what was happening in Oerth.  Among the humanoids of Oerth, Forrester is an invincible hero.  Among the others, he is respected and honored.
  That does not excuse the deaths of all those people ... I merely state how the people of Realmspace view Forrester.  If you think Forrester is a war-criminal, then I guess you will have to somehow overcome the United Commonwealth and take him by force for trial.  They will not give him up to you willingly!!  And such a battle with the UC will kill billions of innocent people.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  I think that Sollir deserves THe Unseelie, besided Tokiwong and him all of the players without 11th level magic are good, and he is chaotic evil, perfectly suitable.

  ANSWER:  It is up to Sollir.  If he wants Valky's Unseelie, he is welcome to them ... he'd do well, with them, I think.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  I don't mind people getting 11th. I'm just slightly annoyed they get 4x my PL (at least) for free with the 11th. Makes me wish I hadn't bothered to get 11th.  
  Its Ok for most of those of us with 11th: William and Venus got 10000PL of angel, The U of O and Alzem already had a massive PL, The Faerie Triple in Power, Forsaken hextuples his PL, Melkor gets the Church of Shade. 
  I take 500PL damage from research and have around 850PL left vs the 5000+ everyone else will have. I ain't going to achieve much. And I'm gonna get blown up lots because I'm a sucky PL with 11th.

   ANSWER:  Incorrect.  You can Attack and Defend normally, like everyone else, including the very powerful United Commonwealth of Toril.
  PL is going to rapidly become irrelevant as people use 11th level magic to increase their PL by thousands, tens of thousands, and hundreds of thousands.
  What will be truly relevant is whether you can crush the enemy's 11th level army.
  If you succeed in doing that, it doesn't matter if the enemy has a PL of 100,000, and you have a PL of 100.  You will crush his Power like an egg squashed by an elephant.
  The Baklunish prove my point.  A small remnant of them, who survived the Invoked Devastation, gathered at Tovag Baragu.  Just a few surviving mages, out of a whole people.  Those few surviving mages brought down the Rain of Colorless Fire and destroyed the entire Suel Imperium.  2,000 years later, it is still a lifeless sea of ash.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, I would really like you to comment on this: 
  Edena, my assault on Athas continues, and it SHALL not stop until every person on Athas becomes one with Red Goo, and a Shade, and they will ALL bow before Melkor The Great, Lord Of Athas, Lord Of All! I WILL personally deal with Sorcecer Kings, killing them one by one, than they forces will shatter! 

  ANSWER:  It would seem, if what I am reading is true (look of disbelief) that Black Omega and William wish to help you with this project.


  Message to Athasians: 

  -People of this world, do not deny your destiny, for you SHALL ascend, your power and wisdom WILL rise beyond your comprehension, and you will be purged, cleansed of weakness. Behold for I am Melkor The Red, do not oppose me, I shall lead you to glory and ENTIRE multiverse will bow before the power of Eternal Night! 

  ANSWER:  And you get a reply:

  And I am the Dragon-King, one of the great generals of the Clensing Wars.
  You are a nothing, and your people are pathetic;  your whole world is pathetic, and presumptuous, and idiotic in it's behavior and attitude.
  You dare to come here and proclaim yourself lord - you, who are lord of nothing, not even your own people, much less the pathetic world you were driven to, unable to show your face on your homeworld of Toril.
  THEY have our respect, and our envy, but not you.
  You will suffer the fate of all who dare to attack us ... you will be destroyed, and your life essense used to empower our Dragon Metamorphosis.
  As we cleansed this world of humanoids and faerie, of filth and scum, so will we cleanse you from this world.
  Then we will come to Oerth, and we will cleanse IT of the filth that inhabits it, and it shall be our domain, and those of you who are permitted the privilege of living will be ours.

  Edena, think about this: 

  -I start invasion of Athas by attacking one of city-states and its surroundings, which quickly falls, unprepared to battle Red Goo, let`s say I turn 100 000 people into Red Warriors- it means pl of around 3000, which should be enough to conquer Athas, since
  Krynn had only around 1800 last turn. Anyway here is my invasion route: 
  -First Tyr, than I separate my forces into two armies: one goes against Hamanu`s Urik, one against Nibenay.

  ANSWER:  A good attack plan.  However, surprised as it was, Tyr is successfully repulsing your attacks, so far.
  That may change, for this is but the Interlude, but so far they have destroyed everything you could hurl at them.
  Their psionic enchantments were a nasty counter-surprise to your Shade.

  William, Black Omega, are you helping Melkor in this assault?
  Are you even indirectly helping him, by assaulting the Dragon-Kings on your own?

  - - -

   Spoof

  Well mabey not massive PL I only had 360 last turn + extras (npc, pc, arms race...) and gor 790 for Krynn, and Allmost lost that to someone else. But now with 11th level magic you can summon 100,000 or was it 10,000 PL of outsiders (5x) per turn so Pl is not going to make a difference anymore really. Its all about the bid guns now.

  ANSWER:  Exactly.

  - - -

   Spoof

  Oh and Edena, me and my Allies will use 11th level magic to shut off this Sphere from all others but Toril. We do this to try and keep the destruction based here, and Toril.
  Hopefully now that Forrester has been ousted the UC will play a more helpful roll by not killing EVERYTHING, that breathes. 
  So to everyone who has forces in other places, damn sorry, I guess those PL are gone forever 

  ANSWER:  Heh.  I don't think so, Spoof.  The Angels wished to allow everyone a chance to learn, and they threw open ALL the Spheres ... everyone can go anywhere they please, and have the full advantage of their magic and technology wherever they go.

  Even if you closed egress from Greyspace with 11th level magic, Melkor would just simply reopen it.  Then someone would close the Sphere, then someone would force it's reopening.  Etc, etc, etc.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Let me demonstrate what I mean: 
  Me PL 850 gets hit by multiple catastrophes, my new PL 0 my part in the IR is over in the first 3 posts of turn 7. 
  Random Person with 5000PL gets hit by multiple catastrophes, their new PL 4150 they continue on and recover quickly. 
  Difference in 8 posts of turn 7: 

  Smoldering Ash(Me) vs Surviving Power(Them). 

  If I actually survived long enough to get those outsiders yes it would work, but since I'm charred remains, no it doesn't work.

  ANSWER:  Well, ok, I'll be blunt again.  Kalanyr, with 10th level magic, you are able to resurrect a great part of what you lost, and a great part of your forces were not in the battle to begin with.  You'll be just fine, as long as you are ready to duel with 11th level magic, and get in there and fight, to win!  

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Kalanyr, stop whining, MOST of the players are your allies (Alliance Of Oerth).

  ANSWER:  Oh come now.  No need to recriminate.  Sure, Kalanyr has friends.  So do you.  The one who should complain is me.  I'm the big, bad DM.  I have no IC friends! (whines pitifully.) 

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  And I suppose you never complained in all those threads about something you thought was weird or unfairly (in your opinion) disadvantaged you? 
  Oh wait you did multiple times and in multiple places, for some strange reason I think I have the same right.

  ANSWER:  Regards this argument ...                                                                                        

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Sorry Kalanyr, you are right, but I can`t deny the fact that I am enjoying all your failures.

  ANSWER:  You are, eh?  Enjoy while you can - I do believe a number of Powers wish to talk with your Power over certain atrocities committed, Melkor.
  And somehow, I don't think they're going to bring any wine from Veluna this time to the table!                                                                                     

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  OCC: Ok, I try something IC again after long time of silence. Wish I could write english better. 

IC: 
After some time of this great destruction many of the survivers started returning from their secret sanctuary. There had been much debate over this, after all mourning. Gifts were sacrifised for dead, so they could carry something with them to realms of Kord.
  Ergoth-Nog, last of living heroes led these men, whose respect he had gained amidst these battles. His saddness was great. So meaningless seemed to be deaths of his wise father Jenda-Nog, king of his people. He didn't know if it was in him to lead his people now, as they were demanding. Many of,them wanted war, revenge, on uncaring demi-god, Forrester of Chaos and other outsiders who had brought only destruction with them.  Some had brought good things, but constant betrayals had made them wary. Jenda-Nog wanted to hold unto memory of good will and trust,he owned that much for his best friend, Elvor of Ratik, who was now amongh dead, as was Elvor's wife and unborn baby child. 
  In the end, had it been wisdow to stay down and only involted when it was absolutely needed, sometimes not even then, unless it had been something threatening their lands.
  Not that Elvor's allies had tried to contact either of, nor Jenda-Nog very often. 
  He didn't know, if he liked joining with barbarians that much. They had been untrustworhy and looting sort, taking opportunities, and they seemed to love hating Aedri. Despite these issues and cultural differenses they actually had managed to get things together, or almost so. 

  Many had learned to love nature and it's creatures, but their distrust for outsiders was still very strong. Oh, and they hadn't given up looting and raiding either. 
  Ergoth-Nog felt bad for certain betrayal amidst their own. King Morreg of Snow Barbarians had given in to his dark heart at times of last troubles before this one, and tried to join with his loyalists with armies of Iuz, who seemingly had been greatest leader to be followed in his mind. Like father like son, after all. Morreg had had his faults yes, but this had hit Ergoth-Nog complitely by surprise. Nobody knew what had happened to Morreg after that. He had taken with him many valuables and skipped, just before Elvor found out his true loyalities. Morreg probably died in flames, like many others. 
  Ironically, Ergoth-Nog himself was only alive, because Elvor has hoped him to lead people to their secret sanctuary. Katha the witch, eludant immortal, was likely to be another, though their divinations didn't find anyone else. Katha couldn't die, which apprantly seemed to be everybody's fate now. 
  So this is how it feels to be a little man in universe, that does not care if you live or die or whatever you were never here at all. 
  It's starting to grow on me, Ergoth-Nog thought. 
  Still he felt hopeful. 
  They had magic, elementals and strong arms and minds ready to work for restoration of their lands. Of course, without help, or without greater art of magic it was going to take years. If it would, so would it be. Maybe some or their allies would want to share some tools to restore the air. 

((Well, what kind of answer Ergoth-Nog receives?)) 

                                  Kaella, beautiful elven druid approaches Ergoth-Nog. "We have almost everytime we need, but we lack the knowledge of ancient true rituals". "Surely one of our allies greatest magicians are able to do them for us." "No, Chosen One, we need very specific ancient rituals, not great power. It is likely Katha the Witch has knowledge of them, she used to live at ancient times according to my people's legends. 
  "I don't know. Trusting crazy cursed immortal who didn't help us last time, is not something I feel like doing after all this. But since she hasn't accually harmed us either, contacting her might not be such a bad move, if she chooses to answer that is. I just hope you are wary of her advices." 
"We are." 
Should we call back our dead? 
Ergoth-Nog answers: 
No. Death is part of evertal cycle of life. Energy and souls are eternal, until true incarnation of Entropy takes it back to Void where none exist. 
  There is no reason why we should torture our dead heroes, who already have done best they could and protected us others this far, by calling them back amids this sorrow, where we can't give them back everything they lost, or even hope, that future sacrifises are going to recreate the joy of life they lost. 
  It is place of those who survived now walk this path and create our fate. Maybe we call later spirits of our dead heroes to show them the joy their sacrifise helped to accomplish.
  But before there is such thing to show. No. And even when that kind of time should come, it is not our right to force their spirits to have life of body, when they are now enjoying life of soul.

  ANSWER:  A voice speaks to Ergoth-Nog.  It is fatherly, it is kindly, and it is stern:

  Look around you.
  Behold the fields that were.
  Behold the tall trees that stood.
  Behold the clean rivers that once flowed.
  Behold the majestic mountains that once stood.

  Now, behold what is.
  Those who did this thing, continue in their destruction.

  Who will stop them?
  Who will choose to stand and fight for the world?

  You must fight the fight.
  You must win the battle.

  The Pact was to defend.
  But when life loses it's value, and is taken for naught, the Pact is:  to avenge.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Nice Zelda. The only flaw I can see with your english is some of the words are in the wrong order. Much like my french only way better. 

  ANSWER:  English is a very difficult language to learn.  
  I applaud all of you from non-English speaking countries - most of you use English far better, on these boards, than many of my fellow Americans.

  Melkor-No Problems and I enjoy watching you think you can outwit the Dark Powers and considering I can name the two creatures who have done that in the entire history of Cannon Ravenloft (1 Being Vecna (Lesser Power,Lord of Secrets,Tricked Iuz into helping him) and 1 being Lord Soth (this one by author fiat alone)) I really don't like your chances.

  ANSWER:  Kalanyr is quite right.  Only 2 Darklords in the history of Ravenloft ever outwitted the Dark Powers.  And one of them was, I believe, due to a request from the Dragonlance people.
  Trust me when I say the Dark Powers are very dangerous.  They are more dangerous than Vecna, even.  Be very careful in your dealings with them, when you locate them - and locate them you will, Melkor.                                                                                           

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Let me disillusion you. Any people in IR whose co-operation has been fruitful in long stand are those bad guys with insanely destructive goals. Destruction has been a plenty.
  Need any more? 
  I can pick incarnation of entropy as my PC if you start to feel bored. Then we could have truly Gary Gygax- kind of ending.  
  Anyone read old dragon book, Dragonomicon, Draconomicon or something. It had dragon god called Garyx the Destroyer. Coincidence? I think not.

  ANSWER:  I have heard Gary Gygax destroyed Oerth in his books, although I have not read the final ones.
  However, the ending of the IR will not be determined by me, but by you, the players.  If you choose destruction for the world, so be it.  If you choose paradise for the world, so be it.
  I am the DM, and I am neutral in this matter.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Responses to questions 

  ANSWER:  Dear Gods!  Now HE'S started responding to questions!  It's insanity.  It's spreading.  Quick, get a doctor!  Get the paramedics!  AHHHHHHHHHH .....

  The city is a glorious one, built on a ribbon of ebony a hundred miles wide, with vast spired citadels that rise miles in to the sky, the star-filled, beautiful sky. The city continues in to the horizon, exchanging sky-scrapers for a vast dome containing a pressurized atmosphere and an illusionary sky, where herd-beasts roam confusedly.  Anabstercorian sees it from above, a vast belt around the equator of the sun, yet still almost invisible compared to that stars vast bulk. 

  << No, Kalanyr, I am not blocking out the sun. I don't have the resources to do that at all quickly. I am merely creating a starbelt, a star-born city. A city on a golden hill, I suppose you could say. Those of you who choose to remain on Oerth will not be hampered by its presence. >> 

  OOC: Melkor, this is an interlude - Attacks aren't going to be resolved until the beginning of turn 7. Be patient, oh evil overlord.

  ANSWER:  Beautiful description, Anabstercorian!  I like it!  Nice rping.

  And, on a lighter note, who says the so-called ugly illithid can't build things of grace and beauty?  
  I think it has been shown the illithid can rival the greatest of elves, in the building of things beautiful and wondrous.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Edena. 

  I'm attempting to Claim/Ally all forces that are good or neutral on Athas. 
  If there are people who want my help and want to ally with me.... (they can join the hive if they want to... but I'm not forcing it up to them. I'm just propagating it and how beautifull and perfect 1 mind is.) 
  if there are people who want to ally or need help and they are good/neutral I will come in force to aid them against the new threat. 
  Evil powers must submit themselves to the hive mind before I help them. And thus effectively turning them to LN. 
  Black Omega I hope I can see the Seelie join me in the eradicating of evil and red goo from Athas. 
  After we stop the plague from spreading we can concentrate on Oerth and make it the center of the conflict.

  ANSWER:  Some (I stress the some) of the people of Athas come over to your side, Forsaken One, after prolonged psionic communication.
  But, although these are technical neutral people, they aren't the most nice people - cannibalistic halflings, slave overlords from the Last Sea, mercenary elves who kill all outsiders, mercenary thri-kreen who feed on humankind, and various intelligent monsters who dislike the invasion of this world.
  A few people from the cities, who see in you hope for their own future.
  And most importantly, you get the dwarves of Athas.  They are probably the most enlightened and noble of the remaining peoples of Athas, and they join in voluntary and true alliance, to help you rid Athas of the accursed Shade and their Red Poison.

  This means a major war, on Athas, between Forsaken One and Melkor, on Turn 7.
  Everyone is welcome to take sides ...

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Anabstecorian , my invasion started in 6th turn, and Edena said it was pretty succesful. 
  And Kalanyr, you make me laugh, you think these two names impress me, if Dark Powers are so weak that they couldn`t keep these two in Ravenloft, than I have NO reason to be afraid of them.

  ANSWER:  BE AFRAID.  BE VERY, VERY AFRAID.  I will NOT pull punches, when I roleplay the Dark Powers!!
  You may not understand the Ravenloft Campaign Setting - you WILL understand the Ravenloft Campaign Setting, before I am done.
  My most powerful and oldest character, Edena, 160th level, shudders when he hears the name Ravenloft even mentioned.  He does so, for very good reasons.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  *deleted*

  ANSWER:  Hmmm ... can I undelete this?  Where is my magic DM's wand?  I knew I had it somewhere ...

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  To Anab 

  <<Very well, Chosen One. I must credit your cunning, resourcefulness and intelligence.
  But I think that we will meet in battle over something, given the fundamental difference in our nature and beliefs. But I hope the time is not soon.>>

  ANSWER:  Stays out of this one, but chuckles anyways ... Turn 7 is going to be lively, methinks ...

  - - -         

   Zelda Themelin

  Hey, listen all. Melkor is prepering us for valuable "evil is stupid after all" - lesson.  

  LOL 

  ((Nah, no idea how powerful they are really. But then again, Melkor is one dark power against several dark powers behind Ravenloft, I'd except.))

  ANSWER:  (solemnly)  Compared to the Dark Powers of Ravenloft, as described in official supplements, Melkor and Iuz (and even Vecna) aren't very bad people at all, in comparison.
  I genuinely hope you all do not find this out the hard way.  But then, I am the DM, and I must play the bad guys, and I will.  And if I win, the bad guys win ... it is incumbent upon all of you to stand against me, and win against the true IC enemy in the IR.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Get ye mitts of them Eternal Empire folks.... mine mine mine... 'o Skoteinos... LOL hope you get the Scro League... got big plans for the Eternal Empire...

  ANSWER:  'o Skoteinos, you are putting a claim on the Eternal Empire?

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Well, I must admit I might be a bit overconfident, and this overconfidence only increased after Melkor merged with Red Goo.. but I have unquestionable faith, faith in MYSELF, I cannot admit possiblity of failure, I am a GOD, greatest of all.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Cheers!  Evil, supreme and victorious, dauntless and fearless.  It's hard to be humble, when you're the best!  Good rping, Melkor.                                                                               

  - - -

   Tokiwong

    OOC: You go boy... take them Dark Powers... you know I got your back... well you know what mean...

  ANSWER:  Tokiwong, is 'o Skoteinos contesting you for the Eternal Empire?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers, comments, and rulings concerning your posts from page 4 of this thread*

Zelda Themelin

  Now, this is cool my me, really. Hahaa, maybe now Edena gets enough inspiration to invent what dark powers actually are. 

  ANSWER:  Melkor's enthusiasm has helped this IR immensely.  Maybe even saved it from dying, at one point.  Cheers to Melkor!  
  I already know what the Dark Powers are.  Long before this IR, I made the decision on what they were.  But not even Zouron, my long friend, knows what I have decided.

  I never appreciated the fact, it was kept mystery. Well, maybe at the time. But not if Melkor wants to start wrestling match, oh, no, I want hear every decicious detail.  
  Yep, and I freely admit it is entiry possible Melkor might be able to get away with it.  This is universe of possiblities, after all. Well, pretty near swinging on the edge of destruction currenly, but oh, there still are possiblites, a lot of them. 
  Now, how do you think Melkor's dark realm would look like? 

  ((In desparate need of sleep...))

  ANSWER:  What would Melkor's Dark Realm look like?  Hmmm ... orgies taking place in baths full of Red Goo, men and women laughing merrily as they hurl Red Goo at each other, Red Goo (which is slick) being used for various erotic purposes ...

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Thank you, Kalanyr 

  If you so desire, you are welcome to visit the new Penumbral Hub's construction site. It is far from finished.

  ANSWER:  If Anabstercorian succeeds in this, it will make Greyspace into a civilization comparable to Realmspace.
  A city, so big it girdles the sun.  Filled with highly intelligent and lofty beings (well, one could assume the illithid might turn lofty ... but with Anabstercorian, I can predict nothing.)
  A city, magnificent, beautiful, and overawing in it's strength and size.

  The Penumbral Hub.

  - - -            

   Tokiwong

  Iuz contemplates the Right Path and opens his eyes... flaring with glowing power... his salient senses hearing everything within miles... of his postion... "I know the way... the Eternal Empire is first step to destiny..."

  ANSWER:  Unless 'o Skoteinos is contesting your claim.  In which case I ask you two to try to negotiate a settlement.  If you cannot, I must arbitrate (sigh) who gets what.                                                                                           

  - - -

   creamsteak

  As stated earlier, it is my desire to claim the Church of Mercy

  ANSWER:  I see no contestants to this claim.  Unless there are, the Church of Mercy goes to Creamsteak.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  “Wishing on a dream that seems far off, 
  Hoping it will come today. 
  Into the starlit night, 
  Foolish dreamers turn their gaze, 
  Waiting on a shooting star. 

  But, what if that star is not to come? 
  Will their dreams fade to nothing? 
  When the horizon darkens most, 
  We all need to believe there is hope." 

  Nighty Night, people.

  ANSWER:  I do like your poetry and stories, Zelda.  Nice rping.
  I still think you should choose one of the Powers.  Make the shooting star come.  Even if you must hit someone with it, because they won't stop trashing everything in sight.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Hmm. The Church of Mercy seems to have a lot in common with the church of the God-Emperor. Maybe they could be merged.  

  ANSWER:  I realize there appear to be similarities, but there are few such, and many differences.  A merging is not possible - I would disallow it, if someone tried this.  

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Serpenteye, I think you and Draco deserve to control Mina and her forces - you were close allies and both represent very lawful evil.

  ANSWER:  They might deserve it.  But the new open Powers must go to those players with 10th level magic or 9th level magic only.
  If Powers remain unclaimed, I will play them.
  It would be very unfair for someone who already had 11th level magic to double up (except only in the case of Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, who can double up - but that is a reward for 2 months of sacrifice and plotting.)

   - - -                                                                                                        

   Tokiwong

  OOC: They may deservbe it.. but they already have 11th level magic... and so that wouldn't be fair I wager... not that I promote fairness... still want that Eternal Empire of Toril...

  ANSWER:  And you will have the Eternal Empire, if 'o Skoteinos isn't challenging for it.
  You and 'o Skoteinos need to talk, if there is a conflict.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Thanks, so do I. It was the God Emperor who brought Mina to Oerth in the first place, and when I did that I assumed the Union of Oerth would gain control over her and her armies. 
  But I suppose that since we researched 11th level magics (unaided by "fate") during turn 6 we won't get Mina and her forces. We have other plans, though. Other paths to greatness.  

  ANSWER:  That's right.  Unaided by fate.  Thus, Serpenteye and Mr. Draco can double up their Attack and Defense.
  As for Mina, you allowed a GREAT evil into the world of Oerth, when you allowed Mina into the IR.
  I am betting you knew this then, however. (grins)

Edena 
All the plans Mr Draco and I e-mailed to you for turn 6 are (when applicable) enhanced by 11th level magics. This includes the flesh-and-energy-golem-project and the gathering of the raw materials for it.

  ANSWER:  WARNING.  Let me remind you - IF YOU USE 11TH LEVEL MAGIC FOR ANY PROJECT THAT LASTS FOR OVER ONE HOUR (the above project will last longer than that) YOU CANNOT LAUNCH AN ATTACK OR DEFENSE GREATER THAN CATEGORY 3 (even doubled up, Serpenteye and Mr. Draco could not Attack or Defend at greater than a 6.)
  TO OBTAIN A CATEGORY 4 ATTACK OR DEFENSE (8 doubled for Mr. Draco/Serpenteye), YOU MUST SPEND ALL YOUR 11TH LEVEL MAGIC PREPARING FOR SAID ATTACK AND DEFENSE, FOR THE ENTIRE DAY.
  TO OBTAIN A CATEGORY 5 ATTACK OR DEFENSE (10 doubled), YOU MUST SPEND ALL YOUR 11TH LEVEL MAGIC PREPARING FOR SAID ATTACK AND DEFENSE, FOR AN ENTIRE WEEK.
  TO OBTAIN A CATEGORY 6 ATTACK OR DEFENSE (12 doubled), YOU MUST SPEND ALL YOUR 11TH LEVEL MAGIC PREPARING FOR SAID ATTACK AND DEFENSE, FOR ALL OF TURN 7.                                                                                         

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  And I think I deserve to control the unseelie  Argumetned why about 2 times this interlude now 

  ANSWER:  You deserve it, Forsaken One.  But you have 11th level magic.  I must give Valky's Unseelie to someone who doesn't have said magic.  My regrets.                                                                                        

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Well, Forsaken One, you=LN, while Unseelie=CE, I think Sollir is much more suitable.

  ANSWER:  Well, I'll say this - if NOBODY claims Valky's Unseelie, then I will.
  You do not want me, the evil DM, to control the Unseelie.  Trust me.  Better that Melkor have them, than Yours Truly.  If I get control of them ... (really evil grin) 

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  But this player helped the Unseelie from valkys for 2 turns, played them while he was ill, harbored them in his hives and protected them.  And this player already has alot of unseelie  
  Get the point ?

  ANSWER:  Yes.  If you had only 10th level magic, you'd have them now, Forsaken One.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Greedy ant!

  ANSWER:  Stays out of this.

   The Forsaken One

  Haha, expected something better then that from you o dark one  
  Do I see a god here without a evil, caught remark? A quick line, a humiliating sentence? 
  You disappoint me 

  ANSWER:  I see Turn 7 will see quite a war between these two.  It is already raging on Athas now between them ...

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  You thing you deserve my notice?! You see, I don`t usually pay much attention to ants, I just step on them if there are any in my way!

   ANSWER:  Watches this sparring.

  - - -                                                                              

   The Forsaken One

  Time will tell.. time will tell...... 
  Talking doesn't hurt, nor does it impress. 
  And the less attention you to pay me.. the better. 
  And I find the fact that you underestimate me amusing. 
  In the end we'll see who and what's left, the one who's tale will spread on for ever shall be the victor. 
  Time will tell Melkor, time will tell.

  ANSWER:  Watches this sparring ...

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

   Well, I am actually looking forward to the moment when Vaeragoth achieves Red Ascendance, wilingly or not, she will be one of my mightiest leutienants!

  ANSWER:  Watches this sparring ... smiles evilly ...

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  MIghty.... 
  Well at least you got something right this time 

  ANSWER:  Well, if they can fill 4 pages over whether a cat can defeat a commoner, in Rules, I suppose they could have quite a match here ...

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Forsaken One: 

  Don't worry about lowering yourself to Melkor's level. In my opinion Melkor hasn't done anything better than negative energy nuking the red goo, which was one of the first ideas to cross everybody's mind. You, on the other hand, have been impressively diligent in getting many more... discreat... ideas out there.

  ANSWER:  Watches the sparring turn into insults.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Thank you cream, I am glad some people are starting to respect my work. 
  But there are other players fare more cunning then me in this IR. 
  The DM most of all and several other players. 
  If I have met my match here, it seems I'll have to rise above myself. 
  In the end we'll know who was right.

  ANSWER:  Thank you for the compliment.  However, you are the heart and soul of the IR, not me.  You, Melkor, Creamsteak, and the others.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  I'd be lying if I said I didn't think Melkor has guts 
  I mean, come on! The guy just SWEATS evil. He's so evil it's scary. I mean, he's just this mindless all-consuming destructive force! He makes this game what it is. I'm all for him, and I'd love to have him in my Earth IR game. 
  Props to Forsaken One, too - He's like a stealth bomber, man, you never see it coming till you see the flash of the A-Bomb. I'd love to have him in my game too, preferable as some secret society like the Illuminati.

  ANSWER:  Cheers, Anabstercorian!  You are right, about them both.  But you forgot someone who is very clever, very nasty, and very dangerous - a certain illithid called Anabstercorian!

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  The stretch of land between guts and stupidity is very small. 
  But evil he is, and damn that he plays it well. 

  ANSWER:  (frowns)  Stupidity?  Well then, I fear we must rename all paladins.  Considering the way I see most paladins played, I must assume the illithids ate their brains when they were children, and replaced what they ate with ectoplasmic goo from New Umbra.  

  (best quote by far from the latest couple of threads) 

  quote:

  The guy just SWEATS evil.

  ANSWER:  Gods, sweat?  A good question.  I'll bet Pan, Sune, Aprodite, and Sharess sweat quite a lot ...

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: All this talk about evil... man... evil this... evil that... blah blah... well i will admit Melkor is a smidge more evil then Iuz...

  ANSWER:  Is this an IR, or a Who Is Most Evil contest?  Hmmm ... the DM declares himself the winner!

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Hurrah for Melkor daring to play so deliciously evil all the time, even at times it was not for his best intrests of survival to be so evil all the time. Yeh, there were few little slips, I recall, but that's small. 
  The Forsaken One, you are so filled with nasty ideas. 
  Anabstercorian, you are my personal favourite. 
  Ah, you are all great. 
  Sleep Zelda... Sleep...

  ANSWER:  Cheers, Zelda!

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Yes.. but Iuz is da man! 

  ANSWER:  Well, he might be ... but Melkor has Forrester's concubine (about the most beautiful and intelligent girl in all of Realmspace)

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Hey I'm trying to be LN here 

  ANSWER:  (smiles)

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  I agree. Lord Melkor is by far the most evil character in the IR (except maybe Iuz).
  The rest of us seem almost good in comparison.

  ANSWER:  And what about the poor, underappreciated DM?  Heh ... so you think Melkor is the most evil Power in the IR, eh?  Well then, time to show you some real evil ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers, rulings, and comments concerning your posts from page 5*

Mr. Draco

  Ok, I'm caught up, but one question: what's an avangion?

  ANSWER:  A butterfly.  You turn from human to butterfly as you progress from 20th to 30th level (2nd edition.)  A very large butterfly.
  You gain enormous power, enormous special abilities, and you become a very great power for good and life, on the parched, ravaged world of Athas.
  To this date, it has never been successfully accomplished, although some Preservers (good mages) have gotten close.

  Avangions are really an Athian concept - they can exist elsewhere, but the concept - of a butterfly that brings light and good to a world of evil, ruined by Defiling magic, full of hate and fear - is really best suited to Athas.
  Elsewhere, it has far less meaning - you are just another powerful being.

  You must be able to throw psionic enchantments to become an Avangion - that is, you must be a mage and psionicist both, and have achieved 20th level in both classes.

  Of course, with 11th level magic, all of those rules go out the window ...

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  As far as I know a ultimate good creature of immense power. 
  Native to Athas.

  ANSWER:  Yes.               

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz the spoon king  

  Hope you read that post hehe, I thought it was quite amusing  
  "The Spoon King... hmm what a delicious idea..." Iuz quips...

  ANSWER:  I missed that one.  Spoon King, eh?  Hmmm ... well, you DID dig out the brains of someone you believed was a traitor with a rusty spoon (Iuz did do this), so I guess you can be annointed Spoon King.

  OOC: Mr. Draco short answer is that an Avangion is a type of creature good wizards (preservers) ones who do not raavge the land only taking enough may become... it is a magical creature and beyond that i know little... but they are native to Athas

  ANSWER:  I wish to elaborate on this.  On Athas, you can be a mage, or you can be a mage that advances at twice the normal rate.
  This second kind of mage is known as a Defiler, for his magic uses up the lifeforce of the land, killing plants in the local vicinity, rendering the soil sterile.
  The more powerful the spell, the wider the area of destruction, and the deaths spread to animals, and finally, at 10th level, Defiling Magic kills humans, demihumans, and humanoids.

  Defilers are the reason Athas is a vast desert, devoid of any standing water (except the Last Sea), where the temperature rockets to 140 Fahrenheit in the shade by day, and drops to 0 Fahrenheit at night (except on the Forest Ridge, where it goes up to only 100 by day, and drops to freezing at night.)
  And those are the friendly regions.  On the tablelands, it's worse.
  Go south to the Blackened Lands, and it gets far worse yet (and there are legions of sentient, intelligent undead there ... and, since Acererak's Ascendance, guess who they now serve?)

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  Avangions and the Dragon Kings were once mortals, but through 10th level Magic and Psionics as well as time they ascended to what they are...Avangions are good as opposed to Dragon Kings being normally evil....Melkor you still haven't answered my question...did you even *think* about Athas before we all posted our plans and I posted that I wished to make peace with the Dragon Kings there? 

  Also, I will claim Mina and her Knights (as well as the Dead of Krynn), Hellmaster and Mina have several similarities, I think they would do well together 

  ANSWER:  Very well.  I will put down that Sollir is claiming Mina and the Knights of Neraka.

  NOTE TO SOLLIR:  

  Mina and the Knights of Neraka and the Church of Mercy (claimed by Creamsteak) CANNOT AND WILL NOT get along!!  
  Cooperation between them is possible only in total extremis, and neutral relations are not possible - if you have not read Dragons of a Fallen Sun and Dragons of a Lost Star, buy the paperbacks and read them.
  You won't be disappointed, either by the books, or by Mina.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Yep, but Dragon Kings got much cooler ascension ritual. Sacrifices and ziggurats (how you write it) and stuff, oh, and they get to look cooler too. 
  Avangion brings to my mind some cross between butterfly and alien (you know, greys). I truly wonder how they are ultimate creatures of good, well, Athas is a weird world.

   ANSWER:  

  Dragon Metamorphosis is sorta painful ... and it requires you sacrifice thousands of people ... it's not the nicest experience.

  Avangion Metamorphosis is peaceful, pleasant, and requires no sacrifice of people.
  It takes longer though - it takes years, and possibly decades.

  Again, with 11th level magic, those rules go out the window ... (sighs)

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, a question: While looking over the 11th level combat rules, i noticed that an attacker can never take any damage (i.e.- loose any of their mages/clerics). Is this intentional?

  IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ:

  Correct, Mr. Draco.  You never lose any of your mages or clerics when you make an Attack.

  However, you lose mages and clerics when you are Attacked.  How many do you lose?  That depends on the strength of the Attack, strength of the Defense, and my dice rolling (there is some luck involved.)             

  - - -

   Alyx

  OOC: My claim to power 

  Edena, 

  I would like to claim to 11th level magic of the Church of Toril. To be honest, I had at first considered to remain out of this claiming session, but 11th level magic is looking more and more like a neccessity in the coming ages of darkness. 
  If I get the time, I'll try and offer further justification, out of a personal need for such. 

  ANSWER:  You don't need a justification.  You are perfectly fit for the Church of Toril.  If Reprisal runs the United Commonwealth, he will have a dependable ally at his side.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  (article accidentally deleted)

   ANSWER:  Noted, Sollir.  I will change your claim to Valky's Unseelie.

   - - -

   dagger

  Which ones are open? 

  The United Commonwealth of Toril is now an open power. 
  The Eternal Empire of Toril is now an open power. 
  The Church of Toril is now an open power. 
  The Church of Mercy is now an open power. 
  The Scro Star League of Toril is now an open power. 
  Mina and her Army are now an open power.

  ANSWER:  Well, as of the MOMENT I am writing this, here are the claims:

  Alyx:  Church of Toril (good)
  Creamsteak:  Church of Mercy (good)
  Sollir:  Mina and the Knights of Neraka (evil)
  Tokiwong:  Eternal Empire of Toril (neutral and evil) ('o Skoteinos may be contesting this claim)

  Of course, you may contest any of these claims.

  If Reprisal claims the United Commonwealth of Toril, however, it is automatically his.

  - - -

   Reprisal

  I do believe that Creamsteak wanted to take over the Church of Mercy... 

  Oh yeah, hey everyone!  

  Post Edit: 

  After receiving an e-mail and sending one back, I'm thinking of returning to the fold, of course, I'm somewhat confounded by the entirety of these proceedings, but I should be able to handle it as long as I get some help in the beginning. 
  In any event, I'm going to ask Edena to put a hold on The United Commonwealth of Toril until I can make my decision of wether or not I want to dive into the deep end ...

  ANSWER:  I do not need to say how honored and delighted I am, to hear from you, Reprisal, once more.
  I most certainly will put the United Commonwealth of Toril on hold, for you.  
  I hope you can play - the 100 billion people of the United Commonwealth are threatened ... enemy nations from abroad have obtained 11th level magic and threaten the UC with it.  The Eternal Empire of Toril (Kara-Tur) threatens.  The Scro Star League is arrogant now.  
  And worst of all, Reprisal, Realmspace is slowly sliding into Ravenloft.  Of the sixth Touches needed to cause that to happen, two have occurred and number three is approaching.
  The atrocities, mass murder, and flagrant use of the evil substance called Red Goo, has caused the Mists to rise, and to shroud Realmspace in a gloom, through which the sun shines blearily into Toril's green atmosphere.
  Already, people are changing.  They cannot die ... they regenerate or simply continue, mortally injured.  But it is not a gift, this immortality.  It is a trap.
  People are taking delight in pain, and no clerics can heal them, or change their mentality back, and Loviatar's cult has flourished, and come out into the open - even the United Commonwealth can do nothing, for it's own soldiers would mutiny.
  Sick, twisted ideas are coming into people's minds, and altruism and goodwill are fading.

  And the Church of Shade, long an underground movement on Toril, has arisen in might on Oerth, which it has devastated, and now it is attacking Athas, seeking to destroy that world.
  And now, with the Change, the Church of Shade may well launch an all out 11th level attack on the United Commonwealth, hoping to destroy your mages and clerics, thus depriving you of any magic above 10th level.

  If that happens, the Church of Shade, with their 11th level magic versus your 10th level magic, would destroy or enslave your people, and the paradise - everything everyone worked so hard in the 2nd IR to achieve, all the countless millions of lives sacrificed and lost, all the wars, everything - would be undone.

  Forrester long guarded the UC, and did a good job of protecting it.  
  Although ruthless, his tactics protected Realmspace.
  But no more.

  Now, Realmspace lies open to it's enemies, and the Mists of Ravenloft grow deeper and darker, fueled by hatred and fear, atrocities and mass murder, and by the power of the Red Goo (a substance comprised of the souls and spirits of those who fell in battle, their energy expended in that battle, negative emotions, and a great deal of evil magic.  The Red Goo dissolves all living things it touches, automatically, unless they are shielded by magic or Oerthblood.)

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Hey, Mr Payne! Please join us. Your son Archcleric Hazen misses his daddy. 

  ANSWER:  LOL.  For your information, Reprisal, the Angels - who were protecting Realmspace - have abandoned their posts and moved to stand with Hazen.
  Why they did this, is not clear.
  WHY they altered reality so that your enemies could use 11th level magic in YOUR Crystal Sphere freely, NOBODY knows.

  But all know they are most displeased with everyone, and they apparently wish everyone a chance to learn lessons.

  Of the 90,000 PL that there were of Angels, only 20,000 PL remains.
  The rest died fighting the Red Army, a terrible monstrous army that could have destroyed all of Greyspace and Realmspace, and which was brought to life out of the Red Goo by Iuz (Tokiwong) and especially by the Church of Shade (Melkor.)                                                                                        

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  IC Message to everybody 

  << My friends, my enemies. We have fought together, and we have fought against each other. But we all - ALL of us - Have a common enemy. And that enemy is great. You all know of whom I speak. >> 
<< I speak of Melkor, the Destroyer, the Consumer, the Raper, the Dominator, the Grinder of Souls, the Devourer of Hope, He Who Spawned The Red Army, The Bastard Son Of Oblivion and Despair. >> 
  << You all know that he's going to destroy the world first chance he gets. I recommend we crush him in to a one-dimensional point before he can do the same to us. >> 
  << I recommend we begin a focused attack on the magical assault capabilities of the Shade, and shatter his offensive power immediately. We have no chance of creating a lasting peace and denying the Dark Powers the pleasure of acquiring Oerth otherwise. His presence is too disruptive, his mind too antithetical to harmony, his form too blasphemous to the creed of peace and law for any sort of coexistence with him. >> 
  << I saw we KICK HIS ASS! Who is with me? >>

  ANSWER:  Nice tactic.  But it won't work on the people of Luna ... who you buried alive.  All several million of them.

  - - -

   dagger

  Im not sure what is claimed so ill claim # 7: The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra

  I will put down your claim, Dagger.

  Here are the claims so far, once more:

  Alyx:  Church of Toril (good)
  Dagger:  Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (neutral)
  Creamsteak:  Church of Mercy (good)
  Sollir:  Valky's Unseelie (evil)
  Tokiwong:  Eternal Empire of Oerth (evil)  ('o Skoteinos may be contesting this claim.)

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Late night replies 

Hello, my friends: 

  I just e-mailed Gnomeworks about his computer problems. He seems to have some complex technical headaches. I think a delay of turn to let him fix it, and allow Maudlin and kaboom to return would be a good idea. 
  I have heard from Reprisal. He may return. If he does, here is an idea. Maybe he and Alyx can share the UC of Toril. As Mr. Draco and Anabstercorian (the former Riot Gear) know, Reprisal plays a bit differently from Forrester. I do hope Forrester returns. 

  ANSWER:  I hope Forrester returns also.  However, Reprisal gets full control of the UC if he returns - that is an absolute.  Reprisal created the UC ... although he had help, the UC is truly Reprisal's child.
  I will need a week or more before I am ready for Turn 7.
  I have no problem with waiting for GnomeWorks, as long as everyone decides not to quit on me during the interlude!

  Mr. Draco, you did have a question. The Oerth Alliance would have to consider any applications for membership. We do stand for religious tolerance and the rights of the individual. As President, I can call for a vote. We may even consider giving a potential member time to prove his true intentions. 

  (Your faction has had a few changes in direction, so some people may want to figure out your true intentions.) 

  Serpenteye -- The quote about Ian Payne was funny. Hazen is older than Ian Payne would be. He was already old during the Greyhawk Wars, 40 years before this IR. 
  Edena, I agree with you about the family feeling here in the IR. I may oppose some people here, but I do wish them well in life. 

  ANSWER:  I like rping with you guys (and you, Zelda.  You are our only female player.)  I like you all.  It has been great rping with you.

  Hazen greets any representatives of the Veiled Society as honored guests, and answers their questions. He will not jeopardize the security of the Oerth Alliance in doing so, however. 

  ANSWER:  The Veiled Alliance is looking for aid and help, and knowledge, to overcome the Defilers and to overcome the Shade who are invading their world.

  Ho Skoteinos, Hazen and Kalanyr already restored your dead NPCs. You did commit your forces to help with the battle in Veluna, so I have restored your NPCs. Allies should be rewarded. Hazen would like to have them attend one of his lectures on ethics. (Ho, some of your NPCs are evil. Hazen is being very nice to them, and suggesting they reform themselves. ) 
  Zelda, if you wish, the Kevellond League will restore your dead NPCs. However, I think you can legitimately ask Edena for new NPCs. Maybe these people recently rose to power. Or some may have been magically imprisoned or travelling forward in time. Slerotin., Last Mage of Power of the Suel Imperium, might be a good Greyhawk NPC to claim. He urged the Suel to goodness and not to fight amongst themselves. (See pg. 64 of the Living Greyhawk Gazetter for details.) He might even know Katha. It would give her someone to talk to who would have a common frame of reference. 
  I would like to say again that I appreciate Edena's efforts in running this IR. We all should express our gratitude every know and then to him. 
  Tokiwong: Your Iuz posts have been fine examples of role playing and humor.

  ANSWER:  Thank you all for playing.  

  I am making a ruling now, and hope you will pass it along:  Kas achieves divine ascension, becoming a demigod.  His PL increases to 20.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  (If it's alright Edena, Hellmaster will contact Athas-I was afraid if I did it recently I would be accused of metagaming, but this was my intent since the time where everyone started getting help from other worlds) 
  (If I am metagaming here, please tell me and I will edit this) 

  ANSWER:  You are not metagaming.  Everyone knows of Athas by now.

  Images of Hellmaster Phibrizzo appear towards the Dragon Kings, him kneeling in their presence and respectfully greeting them, asking for a few words and waiting their reply before speaking.
"You are the mighty, the powerful, Dragon Overlords of Athas, gods in your own right, I greet you. My name is Phibrizzo, not one of your people-as I have imagined several stranger people have come before...I use no powers to amplify my presence, your wisdom is too great for it if I tried, I do not mock you, I wish to help you. You are being mislead by these people...your people are being attacked by a thing unfamiliar to you...yet the ones you are allying with are even closer allies to the ones who are attacking you! The world where these fiends come from is Oerth, a world very different from yours, hosting many plagues and pests like them...in Oerth there is much that you people here are deprived from, resources such as water-which is abundant! As well as powerful metals and powers to test your great mental prowess and magicks...As well as what you need to help you against this problem you have been situated in. Oerthblood, seeping from the wounds of our planet I share its secrets to you freely as a sign of friendship. Even more, I invite you to become the allies of my nation, one who has never lifted a hand upon you or is an ally with those who wish to destroy you...Come with me, come into Oerth, raise your armies...we shall set aside a glorious nation for Athas, one which resources hold aplenty...help us defeat our enemies, this red goo which scourges you...this fake ally of yours, these liars, cheaters, charlatans! You are both mighty in strength and intellect and we hold much in common...I leave you with your decision."

  ANSWER:  The Dragon-Kings answer:  Hail, Hellmaster Phibrizzo.  Words speak much, but actions speak more.
  Will you come and aid us against these Shade?
  One good turn deserves another, and if you will do this we will aid you in your efforts on Oerth.        

  - - -


   Serpenteye

  Hello, to you too. 

  It was just a silly joke. But you have to admit that you have a lot in common with Ian Payne. He created the United Commonwealth, you founded the Alliance of Oerth. He was touched by an Angel, you became an Angel. He's generally a good guy, just like you.
  Your style of writing and play also reminds me a lot of his. 
  Above all you're both very talented role players, but there's a lot of those in the IR. 

  ANSWER:  William's character, Hazen, is very much like Ian Payne - that is why the Angels bequeathed much of their power on him ... they did not make him an Angel, however!  (He would have become an NPC if they had done so.)
  And yes, both Reprisal and William are fantastic roleplayers.
  So are you, Serpenteye.  

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  The Eternal Empire of Iuz... errr Toril 

  ANSWER:  ROTFLOL!!

  Iuz looked at the strange clothes the gentle maidens from the Eternal Empire of Toril were fitting to his small frame. The sea-blue robe was called a kimono, Iuz merely waited as they fitted him with a belt they called an obi and then placed two swords at his side, a daisho it was called… 
  Iuz finally looked up to the diplomat from the Eternal Empire, “This is all very interesting…” he looked slightly amused, “and I appreciate the gifts… Xianghyu… they are in a word… lovely…” 
  Talindra watched the Torillian with a cautious eye… “It looks becoming Lord Iuz…” 
  Xianghyu cleared his throat and spoke up, “Now as to the offer made… Iuz… we have a few stipulations…” 
  Iuz looked up his form growing to match the height of the Torillian, “What stipulations…” 
  The diplomat nodded, “We demand that you work towards a better world… this Oerth is lifeless… dull… war torn… and…” the diplomat never finished… his innards lying on the floor… as the maidens gasped… 
  “I will be the one making the demands here…” he turned to the rest of the Diplomatic retinue…
  “First you ‘demand’ a green world… well I am very much searching for that kind of world…” 
  The diplomats cringed in fear, “Wha… what… do you want?” 
  “Everything…” he smiles… as Talindra only shook her head slowly, “I want everything… the world… its soul… its flesh… its very fiber of being… I want it all… but for the present I will settle for a little less then the world… a world of my own making… think of it a whole world to exploit… and to make a jewel…” 
  One of the diplomats gulped… “A jewel… a world… a…” he closed his mouth as Iuz glared at him… 
  “Did I give you permission to speak… mortal… not while I am still in my train of thought… we shall move my Temple City of Chorazin to this world… and thanks to your mastery of magic… which I was easily able to grasp… the transition will hopefully be smooth… it will be the greatest project known to your world… to any world…” 
  He opens his palm and in it a spinning globe of a green and blue world forms… “I will create a world… some say it is impossible… the task too monumental… I say it is not great enough… I am the Destroyer, but is not destruction only a facet of life… and is not life a facet of creation,”
  Iuz paused and gazed upon the image in his palm, “Beautiful… and perfect… that is what it is… beautiful and perfect. A world that will be green, free of conflict, a perfect world for the birth of a new order…” 
  The diplomats looked on in awe… “Beautiful… can this be done…” 
  “We shall attempt the impossible… and we shall succeed,” Iuz replied. 
  Talindra smiled to herself… perhaps Iuz had finally found his path… 
  OOC: Thanks for the kinds words you guys... anyways for my next trick... once the next turn lurches forward... not sure if this has been addressed but I am reating a Pocket Dimension... then a world to put inside said dimension... using 11th level magic... ooooh I like that...

  ANSWER:  The Torilian Border Guard IMMEDIATELY alerts the daughter of Ian Payne that the Guard of the Eternal Empire allowed Iuz into Realmspace.
  From that point on, Iuz is tracked - he cannot avoid this tracking, this scrying - every second he is in Realmspace.
  And what he has just done is seen by all the officials of the United Commonwealth of Toril, who pass the information along to the Church of Toril, the Church of Mercy, Hope Isle, and the Scro Star League.
  As for the Eternal Empire, they invited Iuz to Toril ... he's their problem now ...

  It is up to Reprisal, if he plays the UC, how to react to this post, and the threat Iuz represents, having taken over the Eternal Empire of Toril (which occupies all of Kara-Tur and parts of Realmspace.)

  - - -

   Alyx

  Very well Edena. If it is your wish that I take the UC, I will do so willingly. I will rescind the same if you so request.

  ANSWER:  If Reprisal does not claim it, I request you do so - and READ THE ARTICLE IMMEDIATELY ABOVE THIS ONE.

  However, Reprisal has asked me to put the United Commonwealth on hold for him, and if he claims it, he GETS it - he created it!
  Your claim to the Church of Toril still stands, Alyx.                                                                                

  - - -

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Edena, I claim the Unseelie.

  ANSWER:  Ok, we have a contested claim.  Both 'o Skoteinos and Sollir are claiming Valky's Unseelie.  I request the two get together and discuss the matter.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: I got the Eternal Empire... weehah... time for two fisted Samurai Kara-Tur styled justice...

  ANSWER:  Yes.  It is yours.  'o Skoteinos is not contesting it, but instead contesting Sollir for the Unseelie formerly played by Valkys.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  May I remind everyone that noone is aware of my PC trick and noone is aware of the fact that i can create the dreams with my geestesstorm Artifact 

  ANSWER:  That is correct.

  - - -

   Festy_Dog

  Just posting again that i want the scro star league, they sound kewl, and useful cuz i reckon i could bulk them up a little with my own scro. 

  ANSWER:  Unless this is contested, the Scro Star League goes to Festy Dog.

  Here are the claims so far:

  Alyx:  Church of Toril (or United Commonwealth of Toril if Reprisal does not claim it)
  Dagger:  Nations of the Chosen of Mystra
  Creamsteak:  Church of Mercy
  Festy Dog:  Scro Star League
  'o Skoteinos:  Valky's Unseelie (contested with Sollir)
  Reprisal:  United Commonwealth of Toril (this claim CANNOT be contested.)
  Sollir:  Valky's Unseelie (contested with 'o Skoteinos.)
  Tokiwong:  Eternal Empire of Toril

  - - -

   zouron

  Hey edena a minor Q or two  

  How goes my secret project? I mean is it accelerated with the use of 11th level magic or remain the same etc?

  ANSWER:  It's going well.  But you only just gained 11th level magic - haven't benefitted from it yet.
  Remember, if you use 11th level magic for any purpose other than making an Attack or Defense, and this use lasts longer than one hour per day, you cannot make an Attack or a Defense of greater than Category 3!!

  11th level magical research is useless if your opponents blow your mages and clerics to smithereens, thus reducing you back to a Power with only 10th level magic.
  And more useless yet, when they subsequently use their 11th level magic to blow your now defenseless Power to smithereens!

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Reprisal, please join us. It would be good to see Toril group in the hands of original player. 

  ANSWER:  That is an understatement.  And if Forrester were back, we'd have almost the full crew.  And THAT would be good.

  That, and I'd love to see how you respond to Forrester's action. I am not exception any specific politics here, however. 

  ANSWER:  Forrester did his best to protect Realmspace.  He may have been ruthless, he may have  massacred millions of innocent people, and I am sure he could be brought up on war crimes charges - but I am ruling NOW that the United Commonwealth will do no such thing.
  Forrester's actions protected the lives of 100 billion innocent people in Realmspace from some very terrible powers that would have killed or enslaved them all.
  The Torilians are altruists, and they denounce some of Forrester's actions - but they appreciate his defense of their Crystal Sphere.
  That may be hypocritical, but it is the way it is, and unless Forrester is treated as a hero, the United Commonwealth could find itself in a nice little civil war.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*IC Message to everybody*

<< My friends, my enemies.  We have fought together, and we have fought against each other.  But we all - ALL of us - Have a common enemy.  And that enemy is great.  You all know of whom I speak. >>
<< I speak of Melkor, the Destroyer, the Consumer, the Raper, the Dominator, the Grinder of Souls, the Devourer of Hope, He Who Spawned The Red Army, The Bastard Son Of Oblivion and Despair. >>
<< You all know that he's going to destroy the world first chance he gets.  I recommend we crush him in to a one-dimensional point before he can do the same to us. >>
<< I recommend we begin a focused attack on the magical assault capabilities of the Shade, and shatter his offensive power immediately.  We have no chance of creating a lasting peace and denying the Dark Powers the pleasure of acquiring Oerth otherwise.  His presence is too disruptive, his mind too antithetical to harmony, his form too blasphemous to the creed of peace and law for any sort of coexistence with him. >>
<< I saw we *KICK HIS ASS!*  Who is with me? >>


----------



## dagger

Im not sure what is claimed so ill claim # 7: The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra


----------



## William Ronald

*Late night replies*

Hello, my friends:

I just e-mailed Gnomeworks about his computer problems.  He seems to have some complex technical headaches.  I think a delay of turn to let him fix it, and allow Maudlin and kaboom to return would be a good idea.  

I have heard from Reprisal.  He may return.  If he does, here is an idea.  Maybe he and Alyx can share the UC of Toril.  As Mr. Draco and Anabstercorian (the former Riot Gear) know, Reprisal plays a bit differently from Forrester.  I do hope Forrester returns.

Mr. Draco, you did have a question.  The Oerth Alliance would have to consider any applications for membership.  We do stand for religious tolerance and the rights of the individual.  As President, I can call for a vote.  We may even consider giving a potential member time to prove his true intentions.  

(Your faction has had a few changes in direction, so some people may want to figure  out your true intentions.)

Serpenteye -- The quote about Ian Payne was funny.   Hazen is older than Ian Payne would be.  He was already old during the Greyhawk Wars, 40 years before this IR.

Edena, I agree with you about the family feeling here in the IR.  I may oppose some people here, but I do wish them well in life.

Hazen greets any representatives of the Veiled Society as honored guests, and answers their questions.  He will not jeopardize the security of the Oerth Alliance in doing so, however.

Ho Skoteinos, Hazen and Kalanyr already restored your dead NPCs.  You did commit your forces to help with the battle in Veluna, so I have restored your NPCs.  Allies should be rewarded.  Hazen would like to have them attend one of his lectures on ethics.  (Ho, some of your NPCs are evil.  Hazen is being very nice to them, and suggesting they reform themselves. )

Zelda, if you wish, the Kevellond League will restore your dead NPCs.  However, I think you can legitimately ask Edena for new NPCs.  Maybe these people recently rose to power. Or some may have been magically imprisoned or travelling forward in time.  Slerotin., Last Mage of Power of the Suel Imperium, might be a good Greyhawk NPC to claim.  He urged the Suel to goodness and not to fight amongst themselves.  (See pg. 64 of the Living Greyhawk Gazetter for details.)  He might even know Katha.  It would give her someone to talk to who would have a common frame of reference.

I would like to say again that I appreciate Edena's efforts in running this IR.  We all should express our gratitude every know and then to him.  

Tokiwong: Your Iuz posts have been fine examples of role playing and humor.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(If it's alright Edena, Hellmaster will contact Athas-I was afraid if I did it recently I would be accused of metagaming, but this was my intent since the time where everyone started getting help from other worlds)

(If I am metagaming here, please tell me and I will edit this)

_Images of Hellmaster Phibrizzo appear towards the Dragon Kings, him kneeling in their presence and respectfully greeting them, asking for a few words and waiting their reply before speaking.  "You are the mighty, the powerful, Dragon Overlords of Athas, gods in your own right, I greet you.  My name is Phibrizzo, not one of your people-as I have imagined several stranger people have come before...I use no powers to amplify my presence, your wisdom is too great for it if I tried, I do not mock you, I wish to help you.  You are being mislead by these people...your people are being attacked by a thing unfamiliar to you...yet the ones you are allying with are even closer allies to the ones who are attacking you!  The world where these fiends come from is Oerth, a world very different from yours, hosting many plagues and pests like them...in Oerth there is much that you people here are deprived from, resources such as water-which is abundant!  As well as powerful metals and powers to test your great mental prowess and magicks...As well as what you need to help you against this problem you have been situated in.  Oerthblood, seeping from the wounds of our planet I share its secrets to you freely as a sign of friendship.  Even more, I invite you to become the allies of my nation, one who has never lifted a hand upon you or is an ally with those who wish to destroy you...Come with me, come into Oerth, raise your armies...we shall set aside a glorious nation for Athas, one which resources hold aplenty...help us defeat our enemies, this red goo which scourges you...this fake ally of yours, these liars, cheaters, charlatans!  You are both mighty in strength and intellect and we hold much in common...I leave you with your decision."_


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Late night replies*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Hello, my friends:
> 
> Serpenteye -- The quote about Ian Payne was funny.   Hazen is older than Ian Payne would be.  He was already old during the Greyhawk Wars, 40 years before this IR.
> *




Hello, to you too.

It was just a silly joke. But you have to admit that you have a lot in common with Ian Payne. He created the United Commonwealth, you founded the Alliance of Oerth. He was touched by an Angel, you became an Angel. He's generally a good guy, just like you. Your style of writing and play also reminds me a lot of his.
Above all you're both very talented role players, but there's a lot of those in the IR.


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Eternal Empire of Iuz... errr Toril*

_Iuz looked at the strange clothes the gentle maidens from the Eternal Empire of Toril were fitting to his small frame.  The sea-blue robe was called a kimono, Iuz merely waited as they fitted him with a belt they called an obi and then placed two swords at his side, a daisho it was called…

Iuz finally looked up to the diplomat from the Eternal Empire, “This is all very interesting…” he looked slightly amused, “and I appreciate the gifts… Xianghyu… they are in a word… lovely…”

Talindra watched the Torillian with a cautious eye… “It looks becoming Lord Iuz…”

Xianghyu cleared his throat and spoke up, “Now as to the offer made… Iuz… we have a few stipulations…”

Iuz looked up his form growing to match the height of the Torillian, “What stipulations…”

The diplomat nodded, “We demand that you work towards a better world… this Oerth is lifeless… dull… war torn… and…” the diplomat never finished… his innards lying on the floor… as the maidens gasped…

“I will be the one making the demands here…” he turned to the rest of the Diplomatic retinue… “First you ‘demand’ a green world… well I am very much searching for that kind of world…”

The diplomats cringed in fear, “Wha… what… do you want?”

“Everything…” he smiles… as Talindra only shook her head slowly, “I want everything… the world… its soul… its flesh… its very fiber of being… I want it all… but for the present I will settle for a little less then the world… a world of my own making… think of it a whole world to exploit… and to make a jewel…”

One of the diplomats gulped… “A jewel… a world… a…” he closed his mouth as Iuz glared at him…

“Did I give you permission to speak… mortal… not while I am still in my train of thought… we shall move my Temple City of Chorazin to this world… and thanks to your mastery of magic… which I was easily able to grasp… the transition will hopefully be smooth… it will be the greatest project known to your world… to any world…”

He opens his palm and in it a spinning globe of a green and blue world forms… “I will create a world… some say it is impossible… the task too monumental… I say it is not great enough…  I am the Destroyer, but is not destruction only a facet of life… and is not life a facet of creation,” Iuz paused and gazed upon the image in his palm, “Beautiful… and perfect… that is what it is… beautiful and perfect.  A world that will be green, free of conflict, a perfect world for the birth of a new order…”

The diplomats looked on in awe… “Beautiful… can this be done…”

“We shall attempt the impossible… and we shall succeed,” Iuz replied.  

Talindra smiled to herself… perhaps Iuz had finally found his path…_

*OOC:* Thanks for the kinds words you guys... anyways for my next trick... once the next turn lurches forward... not sure if this has been addressed but I am reating a Pocket Dimension... then a world to put inside said dimension... using 11th level magic... ooooh I like that...


----------



## Alyx

Very well Edena.  If it is your wish that I take the UC, I will do so willingly.  I will rescind the same if you so request.


----------



## Mr. Draco

serpenteye, check your email.  i finished the stat-block.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, I claim the Unseelie.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* I got the Eternal Empire... weehah... time for two fisted Samurai Kara-Tur styled justice...


----------



## The Forsaken One

May I remind everyone that noone is aware of my PC trick and noone is aware of the fact that i can create the dreams with my geestesstorm Artifact


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I just read Reprisal's first post.

  If Reprisal claims the United Commonwealth of Toril, it is AUTOMATICALLY HIS.

  Hey there, Reprisal!  Nice to hear from you!    

  If you do decide to join this IR, please feel free to jump right on in.
  The United Commonwealth of Toril needs you, right now, more than it ever did before.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Just posting again that i want the scro star league, they sound kewl, and useful cuz i reckon i could bulk them up a little with my own scro. 

Btw - Anab, an enemy of Melkor is a friend of mine.  Drop us a line and i'll see what i can do. Maybe our pull into Ravenloft can be prevented..........


----------



## zouron

Hey edena a minor Q or two 

How goes my secret project? I mean is it accelerated with the use of 11th level magic or remain the same etc?


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Reprisal, please join us. It would be good to see Toril group in the hands of original player.

That, and I'd love to see how you respond to Forrester's action. I am not exception any specific politics here, however.


----------



## Black Omega

Welcome Reprisal!


----------



## Kalanyr

Welcome back Reprisal.

Mechas= Spirit driven constructs attuned to a being basically an evangellion with a different name.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

I have now taken the time and effort (4 straight hours of work tonight alone) to answer every single post in this thread.

  Please take the time to skim through my posts.

  There is much information there, and answers to questions you might have.

  Also, the claims for the new open Powers, and the contested claims, are given.

  I will restate these, for this Post:

  Alyx:  Church of Toril (or United Commonwealth of Toril if Reprisal does not play)
  Creamsteak:  Church of Mercy
  Dagger:  Nations of the Chosen of Mystra
  Festy Dog:  Scro Star League
  'o Skoteinos:  Valky's Unseelie (contested with Sollir)
  Reprisal:  United Commonwealth of Toril (this claim CANNOT be contested)
  Sollir:  Valky's Unseelie (contested with 'o Skoteinos)
  Tokiwong:  Eternal Empire of Toril

  The following open Powers have not yet been claimed:

  Mina and the Knights of Neraka.  

  I will play them if they are not claimed.

  - - -

  Please take the time to at least skim my long posts above.
  It certainly took me long enough to write them.

  Cheers to you all! 

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

THIS THREAD IS FULL.  
  I HAVE CREATED A NEW THREAD.


----------



## Black Omega

> Edena: Talking with Anabstercorian is dangerous. He might just reach out with that Dictum, and seize the speaker as his slave forever.



But then I'd get Mordenkainen back!  Yay!



> Edena: So, you are aiding Melkor in the invasion of Athas. LOL.    Why do you think the Dragon-Kings are so angry?



Well, it's entirely possible I misunderstood Forsaken.  If Forsaken is helping Melkor invade Athas then..um..Hell no, we're not helping Melkor. 

We -will- join Kal and others in helping oppose him though.  I'll look back and get some clarification on just what Forsaken is up to.



> Edena:  I must be blunt in my answer on this. Those people who are out to win the IR, as if this were a chess or bridge tournament, can consider they have won, simply in getting 11th level magic.



Interesting way to look at it.  As far as I'm concerned I won.  I've been having fun and that's my goal.  Truthfully, I expected to get squashed by now, so every bit longer I'm going is just a bonus. Toooo sweeeet!



> Edena: It would seem, if what I am reading is true (look of disbelief) that Black Omega and William wish to help you with this project.



Nope, nope nope.  Melkor is the enemy of all.  The red plague destroying the lands of Oerth and stretching his evil hand far beyond.  We're not helping Melkor and Siobhan's -quite-happy with Kal, thanks for the interest Melkor.



> Edena:  However, the ending of the IR will not be determined by me, but by you, the players.



Dear God, we're in trouble.



> This means a major war, on Athas, between Forsaken One and Melkor, on Turn 7.



And everyone is free to take sides. This is what I meant by working with Forsaken.



> -Melkor erupts in sinister laughter after hearing Siobhan`s words: -You want to hear what I want?! Well among other things, I want YOU! I desire you, and you will be mine, in body and soul, your resistance will make things only more funny, but finally you will totally submit to my will, and you will learn to find pleasure in pain, and suffering of others. Oh, and this loser Kalanyr won`t help you, I would squash him like a bug if he only had guts to face me, his power is no match for mine.



Siobhan's eyes flash with silver fire "And that's all there is to you, isn't there.  Power and hunger.  Like some sphere of annailation that developed a personality and a libido but still knows nothing more than how to devour and hunger. Well, don't worry about Kalanyr, he can take care of himself.  And so can I.  We will meet another time, Melkor.  And you will find light can be just as powerful as your darkness.



> ANSWER: Heh. If that was a compliment, a big thank you!  And yes, Mordenkainen is under Anabstercorian's control (sorry, Black Omega!) and has been since Turn 3. One of the IR's secrets, revealed.



Darn you, Ana!  Darn you to heck!  Nice touch and good choice on the guy to grab.  Once we work this out, we might have to do something about that little Dictum of yours...


----------

